# 2016 Pumpkin Patch



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm interested


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Awesome! I was doing a little research and it seems that it is best to plant seeds directly in the ground. The soil temperature should be 70 degrees. I think for where we are this is the time to start preparing the soil. From what I've read so you need to pick a spot that gets a lot of sun. Preparing the soil involves mounding up soil mixed with manure fertilizer some time (a few days or a week?) before sowing a half dozen or so seeds. They should sprout in five to ten days. Then thin out the sprouts to 2 or 3 of the better ones. They need lots of water and regular fertilizing while growing too. After this little bit of research I can safely say we did just about everything wrong lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not sure what if any kind of patch we'll be able to have this year, but will definitely follow along


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Last year was my first attempt ever at growing pumpkins. Lots of rookie mistakes made, for sure!!! 
While I did good quantity-wise(almost 30), their sizes were pitiful. JOL's, Triple Treats & Big Moons~only a few carvable ones
from the entire patch. It was still exciting seeing them grow  and looking forward to being a Pumpkin mama again this year!


----------



## redd1981 (Sep 24, 2013)

I LOVE growing pumpkins! I finally broke 30 lbs last year and plan on going for the big one this year. Im still deciding on which kind to grow. Anyone want to have a giant pumpkin contest?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Still debating on to do one this year or not. I miss it after skipping last season. The plan was to move the location to the other side of the yard for this year. We'll see. I'm still a few months away from doing it anyway.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

My pumpkin patch is finally clear of snow and ice but still way too early here in the Northeast to do much of anything. Going to be growing Jack o lantern type and also giant pumpkins again this year. If I have enough space available I hope to plant some Jack Be Little pumpkins also.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

It's way too early here, but I should look into getting some seeds of an actual variety, rather than the generic pouch with the pic of the jack o'lantern on it. Anyone have a good site?


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I get my Jack o lantern seeds from Johnny's Seeds Company. They are called Champion Jack o lantern, I have had real good luck with them and they produce beautiful pumpkins. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't believe you can start your pumpkins now! I get seed crazy! Can't plant here until May. Believe me, if I could start seeds now, I would! You're so lucky! I'm still trying to decide what to order. My Mom found a black and orange one in a seed catalog and thinks I should order it. When I first tried Fairy Tale they didn't turn orange (well, coppery brownish) by Halloween. They were quite dark green. Always an experiment!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow! I'm so glad there's interest in this! I know it may be early, but sooner started more fun had right? Well, today we went to WallyWorld and picked up 40 lbs of humus manure mix and 40 lbs of garden soil. We picked a nice sunny spot and will likely set to it preparing our pumpkins home in a few days.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Im in KY. Our planting is the last weekend of May. I planted a pumpkin patch a few years ago and did pretty good. I need to 
get a tiller and till up a large garden again but I was planning on planting a patch for this year. We should post pics of our progress
in this thread. This will be fun.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

We're last week in May, too. Usually, depends how wet the garden is. I need to till mine, too. We had endless rain here in Missouri last summer and I just gave up as did most other gardeners. Couldn't even apply pesticides (organic, of course) because it would wash off in two days. Weeds everywhere. January is usually when I choose pumpkin seeds. I'm a bit behind this year. Live for the garden, I do! Very therapeutic!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

You can also start the seeds in peat pots. Less disruptive. I start mine in plastic flats, one per cell so I know if that seed is good. I do super fast transplanting so I've never had the shock problem but if you are unfamiliar you might want to try a few peat pots, too. In warm temps the seeds sprout quickly. I've had it happen in 3 days but heat is the key.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

My poor canadian butt won't be bending over a garden until at least June. Although it's been unseasonably warm, so maybe?


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

We planted some seeds for starts here. I think in about a month or so we can plant them. I'm not sure what kind we've got, because we didn't label most of the seeds we saved last year. But hopefully the second generation grows better. We've also got some jack o lantern seeds.

I've got several orange flowers to grow this year. I think I've planted 30 sunflower seeds so far, and also some amaranth.

I also need to start some corn seeds. Last year's corn was a failure, and I am really hoping to have some corn stalks to decorate with!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> You can also start the seeds in peat pots. Less disruptive. I start mine in plastic flats, one per cell so I know if that seed is good. I do super fast transplanting so I've never had the shock problem but if you are unfamiliar you might want to try a few peat pots, too. In warm temps the seeds sprout quickly. I've had it happen in 3 days but heat is the key.


Im going to try that. Thanks for the info. Im going to plant like 2 dozen and keep them inside before going out inot the ground, maybe plant them like 4 weeks prior then normal to get a jump on everything.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I just ordered my seeds from Burpee. They are having a 20% off sale this weekend. The code is TWT20. I know that many people feel that seeds are seeds and would never buy a premium seed. I used Burpee the first year and Home Depot seeds last year, I perceived a noticeable difference. Plus, we are not talking earth shattering money to buy from Burpee.

I have decided this year to try the Atlantic Giant backed up with some smaller pumpkins. I lose so many plants to the vine borers. I usually start out with about 36 plants and end up with about 6 pumpkins. With Atlantic Giant all I need is for one to sneak through and I will have something to brag about. And the little bat wing pumpkins can be planted after the 4th of July which is right after my largest wave of vine borers. Plus, if I get a lot of the small pumpkins we will give them out to the kids.

Good luck everyone,

Brian

Pumpkin, Atlantic Giant, , large







]
Pumpkin, Atlantic Giant
Item Number:
61110A - 1 Pkt. (13 Seeds)
IN STOCK
2
$4.95
Pumpkin, Batwing Hybrid, , large 
Pumpkin, Batwing Hybrid
Item Number:
64805A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds)
IN STOCK
1
$5.95


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in  We had a great year for both pumpkins and gourds last year, although mine were ready several weeks after most others on here. I plan to try some big pumpkins, but in my climate, I don't think I'd do well in a competition! I want to try Prizewinner. They're smaller than Atlantic Giants, but can still get over 100 lbs, plus I like the shape and color-- deeper orange and less prone to ooze and flatten. No disrespect to Atlantic Giants-- I absolutely love the way they can be carved! Pretty amazing!

LadyMage-- it's hard to know what to do, isn't it? It will be a temptation to plant early, but a sudden switch to more typical weather can really make a mess of things!

I agree wholeheartedly with Col. Fryght about buying good seeds. Re-using gathered seed is a gamble, and a pack of seeds costs only about as much as a single pumpkin costs many places. It can be fun to try a few of your own plants' seeds if you have plenty of space, but I wouldn't put all my proverbial eggs in that basket. If you have species plants (that had closed pollination) it's fine, but with hybrids, there's no telling what you'll get. It might be great, or might not. There's even a chance of producing sterile plants that will grow beautifully, but not produce any pumpkins. Nothing wrong with giving gathered seeds a try-- just be aware, as I said, it's a gamble. 

Did you grow batwings last year, Brian? If so, how did they do for you? They didn't do as well for me as other varieties. Mine were virally blighted-- lumpy & with mosaic patterns in the leaves. It didn't show up until mid season, but it showed up _*only*_ in that variety-- several plants, with other varieties planted in between. Either it was a much more vulnerable variety, or I bought infected seeds. (I got a few decent pumpkins from them-- those that set early. I picked them fairly early, then dug and burned the vines.)

I never plant an entire packet, but I'll use left-overs for 2-3 years. They retain viability well. After I get plants started, I'll try to remember to list what I have plenty of, and offer to share a couple each of varieties where I have plenty-- for people who'd like to try one hill but don't want to buy an entire packet. (I won't offer any of the old Batwing seed; I tossed those, just in case.)


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> Im going to try that. Thanks for the info. Im going to plant like 2 dozen and keep them inside before going out inot the ground, maybe plant them like 4 weeks prior then normal to get a jump on everything.


Ha! I'm one of those people who cannot let a plant die! I've never planted a few seeds to a mound because I refuse to pluck out potential plants! Seed companies want you to thin to the strongest plants and when you're spending $5.00 on 10 seeds I'd rather plant them in individual cells. Besides, why go through the effort of preparing yet another mound only to find all 3 seeds you planted never came up. (Just be sure to amend the new planting hole very well for those tender roots. I actually mix in soft potting soil with my soil so they don't shock so easily.) I WILL make room for all seedlings and volunteers. As an extra bonus-I get a kick out of seeing what volunteer plants come up. Last year in my main garden quite clearly their was a vine vegetable sprouting-I thought cantaloupe? Turns out it was spaghetti squash! The suspense was great!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

ooojen said:


> I'm in  We had a great year for both pumpkins and gourds last year, although mine were ready several weeks after most others on here. I plan to try some big pumpkins, but in my climate, I don't think I'd do well in a competition! I want to try Prizewinner. They're smaller than Atlantic Giants, but can still get over 100 lbs, plus I like the shape and color-- deeper orange and less prone to ooze and flatten. No disrespect to Atlantic Giants-- I absolutely love the way they can be carved! Pretty amazing!
> 
> 
> I never plant an entire packet, but I'll use left-overs for 2-3 years. They retain viability well. After I get plants started, I'll try to remember to list what I have plenty of, and offer to share a couple each of varieties where I have plenty-- for people who'd like to try one hill but don't want to buy an entire packet. (I won't offer any of the old Batwing seed; I tossed those, just in case.)



I agree about the Atlantic Giants-they always look like giant peach slugs to me. They have their uses, though! I like Big Max-they have a nice shape-using leftover seeds from last year. Next year I will try Prizewinner-something I haven't looked into. I agree about viability-that is one of the reasons I start in flats. I will even try a four year old seed! HA! (Just to see what happens, of course!)


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> I just ordered my seeds from Burpee. They are having a 20% off sale this weekend. The code is TWT20. I know that many people feel that seeds are seeds and would never buy a premium seed. I used Burpee the first year and Home Depot seeds last year, I perceived a noticeable difference. Plus, we are not talking earth shattering money to buy from Burpee.
> 
> I have decided this year to try the Atlantic Giant backed up with some smaller pumpkins. I lose so many plants to the vine borers. I usually start out with about 36 plants and end up with about 6 pumpkins. With Atlantic Giant all I need is for one to sneak through and I will have something to brag about. And the little bat wing pumpkins can be planted after the 4th of July which is right after my largest wave of vine borers. Plus, if I get a lot of the small pumpkins we will give them out to the kids.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into Neem oil for the borers? I started using it last year. Look up recommendations-it shows promise with the plant sucking/chewing bugs. I could not continue with my experiment because of the endless rain last year but there was a noticeable improvement. My biggest problems are squash bugs and cucumber beetles. Am planning on experimenting with a shop vac for the squash bugs this year. (Usually I just crush them with a rock or step on them.)


----------



## redd1981 (Sep 24, 2013)

AAHHHHH!!! last year was the first time I had a problem with SVB. pulled over a dozen out of the vines. Im gonna try burying my vines this year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We haven't had trouble with vine borers (just plagues of cucumber beetles and corn borers), but after the mild winter we're having, I'm prepared for more pests this year. Getting down to 35 below zero has it's advantages.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I took advice from Julieanne nd ordered seeds from Johnny's seed supply. They arrived a couple of days ago. I ordered Baby Pam and Tom Fox seeds. We haven't gotten our mounds made yet. Maybe in a couple of days.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I might plant early here in KY. We are in spring now and maybe planting 4 weeks early might get me more
pumpkins....


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Would love to know what everyone is trying! I have a great time looking up varieties and I hope everyone posts their progress, too. I thought I'd be bold this year and order something called a cream colored pumpkin from ebay! HA!!! It's not a recognized variety to my knowledge (laughing) but I thought it would be interesting to see the result! I do have Burpee, Botanical Interest and other seeds left over from last year but the mysterious cream colored pumpkin peaked my curiosity. I like Baker Creek Seed-they have great heirlooms.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> ... the mysterious cream colored pumpkin peaked my curiosity.


I know the feeling! Variety is my spice of life  I ordered some odd pumpkin seeds (along with a few other misc. seeds) off ebay in the fall. They're heirlooms from Ukraine. I know it's taking a chance-- some viruses can be harbored in Cucurbit seeds, but if things go badly, I can burn them and move the patch the next year.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are some of my jack o lantern pumpkins we have grown from Johnny's Seed Co. These were the Champion variety, nice size and shape. Looming in the background is one of our Atlantic Giants we have grown.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

^ Well done Julianne. I hope I can get an Atlantic Giant going this year. I know some people complain about the shape, but there is simply not a better show stopper. I really hope that you stick around and post pics of your process. This will be my third year of participating in this thread and pictures make this thread pop.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Julianne, those jack o'lantern pumpkins look great!

We've started our various squash seeds (At this point, I don't even know what most of them were.) No sign of sprouts yet. The millions of sunflower seeds I planted are all doing fine, though, so at the very least we'll have some lovely fall colors!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just wasted a bit of time with Google images of carved Atlantic Giants. Spectacular what a talented carver can do with them! But I'm still going to stick with pumpkins I can move without the loader. 
Your pumpkins looked great, Julianne!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Im probably going to start tilling in the next week or 2 and get the patch ready. Maybe plant the seeds also so I will be
getting a 30 day head start versus the normal here in KY where we plant the last weekend of May. With that schedule we
barely have the pumpkins in time for the end of October. I have many seeds saved up from previous pumpkins that were
a good foot tall at the smallest. Plus seeds I have bought. It will be a surprise of what we get.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments on my jack o lanterns, I just hope I have as good a luck this year. I'm hoping with the mild winter we had that we can get our garden tilled and pumpkin plants in a bit quicker this year as well. 
Yes, I have been amazed at the talent of some of the giant pumpkin carvings too Ooojen. Wished I knew of someone around here with that talent I would let them have at mine! I let my hubby do the carving with the big ones here, my muscles aren't quite strong enough to hack through that thick a shell and he has a rather large keyhole saw so I let him have at it.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

anyone growing in western washington and have variety recommendations? Last year I tried wee-b-littles and they did nothing. I had a bit more success with orange smoothies, but still didn't amount to much.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Burpee seeds is having free shipping this weekend with code FS86. I just ordered 400 sweet hybrid corn seeds. I am really just wanting the corn stalks for my drive way maze. The corn will be an extra perk if they produce. My goal is to till my pumpkin patch and corn rows next weekend. I will rent a tiller from Home Depot. I reserve the right to procrastinate, but that is the plan.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll be in, again, this year, too! I think this will be my 4th year joining the Pumpkin Patch thread. 

Those of you from past threads already know about my garage trellising, but I'll give a quick rundown for those who haven't seen mine previously:

I use Burpee seeds, as well. I have tried other, cheaper brands and didn't get the yields I wanted, so Burpee is what I will stick with. The first two years of this thread, I grew Jack Be Littles (JBLs...mini, orange pumpkins). I trellis mine to grow up the side of my garage, which I just love, and I put others in large planters to trail on my patio or driveway. I always get very large amounts of JBLs on the garage trellis plant, and a smaller amount of them on my planter grown ones, since there is less dirt/room. (The planter ones do look lovely throughout the summer, though, even as a flowering plant! The pumpkins are a bonus!)

Last year, I decided to switch it up, a bit. We built an enclosed garden and, on one side, a grew two Triple Treat plants. I got two nice shaped, slightly larger pie pumpkin sized pumpkins from each plant. (Triple Treats are a variety that is to use for pies, seeds and carving...hence the name.) I think I will try more, again, this year, in the same garden.

Also, last year, I decided to try Wee Be Littles (WBLs...another mini orange pumpkin that are more rounded and smooth than the JBLs) instead of my JBLs. They were an off brand...not Burpee...and I got very few pumpkins from them. They are cute, but not worth my time trellising for all the work it takes and not much yield. I don't think I'll be doing those, agian, this year. I'll go back to my usual JBLs. 

It's nowhere near time to plant pumpkins, here, yet. I have to wait until the end of May/Early June...though, I will start planting some other things, sooner than that. Nothing aright now, though. I am itching to plant!!! 

I almost always start many of my seeds in pots, then transplant. I have never had an issue, but I have a lot of practice in it and am quick about it. (Once the little seedling in the pots get sprouting and going, taking them outside during the day and bringing them in at night each day the days before outdoor planting day helps, too, to get them slowly used to outdoor temps and prevent shock.) As others have said, above, newbies may want to try peat pots or direct sowing, first. Actually, I start my seeds germinating in plastic baggies on a damp paper towel, first, in a warm, dark spot...then plant the ones that sprout in little pots. It saves time waiting to see if my seeds are good or bad. 

 As I always say at the beginning of each of these threads each year: Anyone new to this could go back and read through the previous years Pumpkin Patch threads, to see what we have all done in the past that worked or didn't work, see the pics and get all the good tips and how tos we have posted!!

Here are previous threads if anyone wanted to peek through them:

Last year: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140835-pumpkin-patch-2015-a.html

Year before that: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134630-2014-pumpkin-patch-thread.html

 Also, here are some good pumpkin growing pages I usually post for people who need tips and info  :

General Pumpkin Growing Topics and Info (full list):
http://www.pumpkinnook.com/growing.htm

General Pumpkin Growing Info:
http://www.allaboutpumpkins.com/growing.html

Pollination and Hand Pollinating:
http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/pollen.htm

Germinating Seeds:
http://www.veggiegardener.com/pre-germinate-vegetable-seeds/

Nutrients for Pumpkins:
http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/fertile.htm


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

This is my first year trying my hand at a pumpkin patch. I always wanted to try and this year my 9 year old daughter brought home a seed (in a cup) from school. She said that they had a choice between herb seeds, flower seeds and a couple of vegetable varieties. She said that she chose pumpkin because "I am YOUR daughter." That started the whole thing. Now we have a small patch on the side of the house with 5 sprouts peeking through so far. It's been really warm here in Arizona so they seem to be thriving.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cwikhart said:


> She said that she chose pumpkin because "I am YOUR daughter."


That's so sweet! What a great project for the two of you to share!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

ooojen said:


> I know the feeling! Variety is my spice of life  I ordered some odd pumpkin seeds (along with a few other misc. seeds) off ebay in the fall. They're heirlooms from Ukraine. I know it's taking a chance-- some viruses can be harbored in Cucurbit seeds, but if things go badly, I can burn them and move the patch the next year.
> My Pinterest board with a few Curcurbits I'd like to try:
> https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cucurbits-to-try/


I can't believe you bought some of the Ukraine pumpkins! I looked at those on Ebay, too! HA! I was tempted-I will follow your progress-hope you post pix-am curious about those! Gosh, I think you sound more responsible about your patch than I-I've never had virus problems-I remove the old vines to our ditch. Now I wonder if I'm courting disaster. I'm not rotating, either. Am prepared with Neem oil for the pests. I've grown pumpkins for decades but now you've made me think twice about my patch habits.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Tremblin'Toad-- It's kind of the luck of the draw. I had pumpkins and/or gourds for a long time with no such problems, but if viruses wind up in the soil, they can stay viable for many years without a host plant. And unlike insects or powdery mildew, there's really nothing you can do to control them, so I'm more careful about that.
I'll do my best to share progress reports on the Ukrainian pumpkins.
A side note on last year's pumpkins-- mature One Too Many and Red Warty pumpkins dried like gourds! unfortunately none of mine are fully intact, but if I get big ones again, I'll try to find them a safe place outside over winter.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi everyone! I need a little advice from the experts here. This is my first year growing and as of today I have 14 sprouts coming up out of the beds. I didn't expect them to take that well and now I have to create new raised beds for the unanticipated over-achievers. I am growing mostly triple treats, no idea what variety the one my daughter brought home is but the leaf shape is different from the others. What is the best, minimum size for this for raised beds for these little guys? Should I keep them grouped in 2s and 3s? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish I could help, but you're undoubtedly better off hearing from someone in a climate more similar to yours. I do leave mine in clusters of 2 or 3 plants, but we generally have plenty of rainfall so they don't have to compete for moisture. If rainfall is scarce, or the soil is lean, they'll probably do better further apart. I'll leave estimates for hot, dry climate folks.

WitchyKitty has grown Triple Treats and might have some insight, though her climate is different from yours, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cwikhart, Triple Treats are the ones I grew in my enclosed garden. I could only fit two seedlings in there, just one seedling per hill, 4 feet apart. The vines got quite long and grew along the ground, up the side of the fencing wall, along the top and back down...even out into the driveway! Don't crowd them, for sure, lol. Here are some pics of my two TT plants...though it's hard to tell which plant is which since they all grew together!


They were about a month old, here, but it gives you an idea of the spacing:









Here they are, nearly full grown, with pumpkins growing...It was a jungle in there for just two plants. (It got a little bigger, yet, I just don't have any full shot pics):










I haven't decided if I want to try two seedlings in there, again, or just one so it has more room to grow...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If they weren't inside of fencing, the vines would have gone all over in several directions, lol. I was surprised at how long they got for smaller pumpkins!

(I should point out, the fencing is about 4 feet high, 8 feet wide, to give you an idea of size and vine length...)

Here were the Triple Treats, themselves, and some of my Wee Be Littles:


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for the information WitchyKitty. Wow, your garden looks amazing! 
Not sure what I am going to do with so many seedlings. I don't feel right just ripping them out but I can't possible build that many raised beds in the area that I have to work with. Maybe I can give them away in little peat pots. 
Again, thank you so much for the information (and especially the pictures), so glad I found this out before I had a Hunger Games: Pumpkin Edition on my hands. 

Below is a picture of my brand new garden here in the desert. I am new to all gardening but I am loving the challenge.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No problem! Your garden area looks great!

I always feel bad thinning my seedlings, too...so I always try to remove them carefully (If they happen to be in the ground and not already in pots) and give my extras away in little pots. Just remember two things about seedling thinning: First, if you have to remove seedlings from close groups, don't pull them out of the ground. The roots may be tangled with the seedlings you wish to keep and you could damage them. Instead, snip the seedlings you want removed at the base. Second, if you wish to try to save a seedling that you are removing, make sure it's not one close to one you are keeping...for same reason as before, roots and all...and what I do is take a tiny gardening shovel and my fingers and try to pick up the little bit of dirt around the seedlings root with it so I don't damage/shock it, then put it in dirt in a tiny pot, carefully. Wait a day or so to see if it takes, then give it away! 

If you haven't seen, you can peek back at my previous post (Post #38) for links to old PP threads and links to pages with pumpkin growing tips!

(Oh, and I agree with ooojen, hopefully someone closer to your climate can give you more info for how you should plant and care for your pumpkins...extra water and nutrients would be key, though, I would think.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking back on all my previous pumpkin pics, and seeing you guys' new seedlings pics this year, is now getting me all excited to plant, again, lol. I still have a month and a half before I can even start pre germinating...sigh...I will have to live vicariously though the pics those of you in warmer climates post, for now! 

Here's to a great growing season, this year!!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Since my fave greenhouse went out of business last year, this will be my first year starting my entire flower/veg garden from seed. Just planted 6 jacks today. All will stay indoors until the last week of April. Last year, 10 seeds resulted in 4 seedlings, two plants, and only one (albeit perfectly spectacular) pumpkin. Saved the seeds and ready for another go.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

boo who? said:


> Since my fave greenhouse went out of business last year, this will be my first year starting my entire flower/veg garden from seed. Just planted 6 jacks today. All will stay indoors until the last week of April. Last year, 10 seeds resulted in 4 seedlings, two plants, and only one (albeit perfectly spectacular) pumpkin. Saved the seeds and ready for another go.


I hope you get some good seedlings going!!! I can't wait to see! Are you planting the seeds that were from inside your one, spectacular pumpkin? If so, I wonder if they will grow to be the same type of pumpkin, or a hybrid, if they were cross pollinated? Regardless, I hope it's more spectacular ones!!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I am guessing they were not cross pollinated since the second plant bloomed very late... after the pumpkin was already forming. Until I read about it here at HF- I never even knew there were boy flowers and girl flowers! Duh! I harvested the sole survivor just inches ahead of that leaf-killing fungus... so I'll hopefully be a little better prepared this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

boo who? said:


> I am guessing they were not cross pollinated since the second plant bloomed very late... after the pumpkin was already forming. Until I read about it here at HF- I never even knew there were boy flowers and girl flowers! Duh! I harvested the sole survivor just inches ahead of that leaf-killing fungus... so I'll hopefully be a little better prepared this year.


It could have been cross pollinated from other peoples gardens, too...though if there are none close to you in your neighborhood who grew pumpkins or squash, you should be fine! Hahaha, yeah, there are boys and girls. The boys tend to show up a week or so before the girls to draw bees to the patch. Watch for the ladies to show and get to pollinating! Good luck! 

Ahhh! Pumpkin season is so exciting!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am concerned about squash bugs this year. My first years growing pumpkins, I only saw a few...last year, they swarmed my Wee Be Little plant!!! It was crazy! I'm worried I'll have even more, this year. Sigh. I'm not big on killing living things, so fighting squash bugs is always miserable for me. I have been known to catch them and take them for long, long walks and release them far away from here into the woods, hahaha!! Yeah, I know, I'm a bit crazy...


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks WK!

< Googles definition of "hybrid" >


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

boo who? said:


> Thanks WK!
> 
> < Googles definition of "hybrid" >


HAHAHA!!  

When bees spread pollen from different types of pumpkin or squash plants in the same family, the seeds from those pumpkins could end up producing a hybrid, or mixture, of the pumpkins that helped to pollinate them. So, say a bee lands on a nifty squash...then it goes over to your female Pumpkin flowers. The pollen will mix. That pumpkin that same year will still be the correct pumpkin you planted, but the seeds inside your pumpkin may end up growing the new type of pumpkin/squash mixed breed the following year.

This is why it's always a gamble to plant seeds from previous years pumpkins, as they could have been pollinated with something else and you'll get an interesting mixed hybrid pumpkin. If growers want to use their same seeds and have them, for more sure, stay the correct pumpkin, they can always do extra things to protect the flowers from being cross pollinated, such as covering the flowers after they have been hand pollinated so bees and such cannot put any other pollen in there.

NOTE: Some hybrids are pretty darned awesome, though, and it could be a cool thing!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good information above! 
Be aware, though, that a lot of pumpkin seeds on the market are already controlled hybrids. The hybrid seed you plant should have predictable traits, but even if you make sure it's self-pollinated and no other pollen can be introduced from anywhere, the next generation's characteristics will be completely unpredictable.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Good information above!
> Be aware, though, that a lot of pumpkin seeds on the market are already controlled hybrids. The hybrid seed you plant should have predictable traits, but even if you make sure it's self-pollinated and no other pollen can be introduced from anywhere, the next generation's characteristics will be completely unpredictable.


Very true! That's how the world gets some of these funky, nifty different pumpkin types!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am concerned about squash bugs this year. My first years growing pumpkins, I only saw a few...last year, they swarmed my Wee Be Little plant!!! It was crazy! I'm worried I'll have even more, this year. Sigh. I'm not big on killing living things, so fighting squash bugs is always miserable for me. I have been known to catch them and take them for long, long walks and release them far away from here into the woods, hahaha!! Yeah, I know, I'm a bit crazy...


I am shaking my head. Oh, dear. Squash bugs are the one thing on this planet that can go extinct. HA! They are not even part of the food chain-I don't think anything eats them! HA! I don't kill things either, I'm thoroughly a "don't harm anything" type of person BUT brown recluses, mosquitoes, flies in the house and my particular nemesis "The Squash Bug" must be eliminated from my house or my garden. They fly-you release them in the woods and they will fly back! I've always smooshed them-this year I might suck 'em up with the shop vac. Smart little things they are! Will take out squash/zucchini overnight-I can't believe you release them! I am laughing! (I'm in MO, by the way, so we have a similar environment.) Once again, I do encourage people to read up on Neem oil-research shows it does help eliminate the plant sucking/chewing bugs. OR try an organic pesticide. I use garlic, onion, dried red pepper and Dr. Bronner's soap-puree,strain, add water and spray. (Always spray when bees are not active.) Squash bugs don't like it but they will return when the potency wears off.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Has anyone purchased *all* their pumpkin seeds yet? I think I'd better get my orders in this week. I suspect we may have an early summer here. I have purchased Lumina, Polar Bear, Blue Jarrahdale, Marina di Chioggia, Dill's Atlantic, the mysterious"Cream colored Pumpkin" seeds so far. Have leftover Fairy Tale, Rouge Vif, Warty Thing, Big Max seeds from last year. Will be quite the experiment with the different varieties-am still looking for more! I am thinking about putting Atlantic giant in vegetable garden-I suspect it will need more attention. I don't think I will till the patch just yet, still too early to plant them but I will start in flats fairly soon. I can't wait to read what everyone is doing with their patch! I'm too excited to see pics!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> I am shaking my head. Oh, dear. Squash bugs are the one thing on this planet that can go extinct. HA! They are not even part of the food chain-I don't think anything eats them! HA! I don't kill things either, I'm thoroughly a "don't harm anything" type of person BUT brown recluses, mosquitoes, flies in the house and my particular nemesis "The Squash Bug" must be eliminated from my house or my garden. They fly-you release them in the woods and they will fly back! I've always smooshed them-this year I might suck 'em up with the shop vac. Smart little things they are! Will take out squash/zucchini overnight-I can't believe you release them! I am laughing! (I'm in MO, by the way, so we have a similar environment.) Once again, I do encourage people to read up on Neem oil-research shows it does help eliminate the plant sucking/chewing bugs. OR try an organic pesticide. I use garlic, onion, dried red pepper and Dr. Bronner's soap-puree,strain, add water and spray. (Always spray when bees are not active.) Squash bugs don't like it but they will return when the potency wears off.


Lol, yeah, besides the fact that I don't like killing things, I also just really don't like dead things, so squishing anything is out of the question, lol. Ew. I do occasionally try organic and/or homemade deterrents, though, so I'm not completely out of the fight against them. (...and I am always super careful not to do anything that could harm my precious bees and other beneficial insects.  ) I do have a little bit of actual bug killer stuff for the pumpkins, but it's only to be used in dire, absolutely necessary circumstances if I get a random, huge infestation of something...I try every safe option, first. I'm usually pretty good, though, and don't get too many bug issues...last year was the odd amount, though. Just hoping there's not a repeat performance so I don't end up having to go to war...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> Has anyone purchased *all* their pumpkin seeds yet? I think I'd better get my orders in this week. I suspect we may have an early summer here. I have purchased Lumina, Polar Bear, Blue Jarrahdale, Marina di Chioggia, Dill's Atlantic, the mysterious"Cream colored Pumpkin" seeds so far. Have leftover Fairy Tale, Rouge Vif, Warty Thing, Big Max seeds from last year. Will be quite the experiment with the different varieties-am still looking for more! I am thinking about putting Atlantic giant in vegetable garden-I suspect it will need more attention. I don't think I will till the patch just yet, still too early to plant them but I will start in flats fairly soon. I can't wait to read what everyone is doing with their patch! I'm too excited to see pics!


I've got my seeds...just waiting for about mid May or so, so I can get them started...too cold, yet, here. Sigh...


----------



## spineofgod9 (May 13, 2014)

Signed in specifically to make a thread about this; should have known you guys would already be deep in conversation about it. Been lurking a while, but never bothered to post. 
Just planted the pumpkin seeds, really hope it works out this year. Last year was one disaster after another, ending without a single pumpkin. I'm in north Texas, so there's no telling how the weather will be (aside from hot). Holding out hope.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy you decided to quit lurking and join in! Welcome to the yearly Pumpkin Patch Thread! I hope you have better luck this year with the weather for your pumpkin growing.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, yeah, besides the fact that I don't like killing things, I also just really don't like dead things, so squishing anything is out of the question, lol. Ew. I do occasionally try organic and/or homemade deterrents, though, so I'm not completely out of the fight against them. (...and I am always super careful not to do anything that could harm my precious bees and other beneficial insects.  ) I do have a little bit of actual bug killer stuff for the pumpkins, but it's only to be used in dire, absolutely necessary circumstances if I get a random, huge infestation of something...I try every safe option, first. I'm usually pretty good, though, and don't get too many bug issues...last year was the odd amount, though. Just hoping there's not a repeat performance so I don't end up having to go to war...


I don't have the nerve to gather up squash bugs and puree them in a blender as many experts have advised. Apparently, you grind them up and dilute with water and spray your plants-the pheromones will alert the live bugs of danger! HA!!! As for squishing them-I used to use a good size rock. I don't like stepping on anything (usually.) Will try my mini Shop-Vac and see how that goes! It would be nice to vacuum them up! I learned at a very young age that squash bugs are NOT good and, unfortunately, need to be eliminated. If you want zucchini, melons, pumpkins the nasty bugs must go. (When I was a kid my job was to spot tomato horn worms on the tomato plants. Many times they already had the wasp eggs attached. If not, once I spied the worm Dad would kill it. They can strip a plant overnight, too! Thing is-they turn out to be HUGE, GORGEOUS moths!) I show no mercy for squash bugs-they always come! Couldn't do much last year because of all the rain-weeds and bugs took out the whole garden. It's always an experiment!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I ended up picking some montana jack (short season), old zeb (powdery mildew resistant) and spooky (why not). Still a month away from getting them in the ground though. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> I don't have the nerve to gather up squash bugs and puree them in a blender as many experts have advised. Apparently, you grind them up and dilute with water and spray your plants-the pheromones will alert the live bugs of danger! HA!!! As for squishing them-I used to use a good size rock. I don't like stepping on anything (usually.) Will try my mini Shop-Vac and see how that goes! It would be nice to vacuum them up! I learned at a very young age that squash bugs are NOT good and, unfortunately, need to be eliminated. If you want zucchini, melons, pumpkins the nasty bugs must go. (When I was a kid my job was to spot tomato horn worms on the tomato plants. Many times they already had the wasp eggs attached. If not, once I spied the worm Dad would kill it. They can strip a plant overnight, too! Thing is-they turn out to be HUGE, GORGEOUS moths!) I show no mercy for squash bugs-they always come! Couldn't do much last year because of all the rain-weeds and bugs took out the whole garden. It's always an experiment!


I have vacuumed up bugs in the house, before. I suck them up then dump them outside. I'm sure it's a crazy, dizzying experience for them, but they usually live, lol. A single bug, I just scoop it up and remove it...but if you get a group of bugs, say ants, it's easier to suck them up and dump them outside if you don't wish to kill them. I would guess it would work for squash bug removal...but the vacuum could also suck up your vine leaves, so be careful! That would be my luck...


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anyone actually eat their pumpkins? I never have-so unsure of storing them-always decorative (of course certain varieties are bred for decorative value.) Would love to know if anyone has experience with baking and storing. Pie is the first thing that comes to mind, I assume you can freeze the puree and have on hand for winter soups, breads, etc. Am thinking of purchasing some pumpkin seeds specifically for this use.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Has anyone grown JAUNE GROS DE PARIS pumpkins? Am curious about their form and coloration. I never really trust photos from seed companies-have discovered many times reality has been enhanced.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the weather is getting nice, again, thankfully. (We had unusually warm weather earlier in the year, then an odd, recent cold snap, messing up everyone's early season gardening schedules.) So, today, I am out there cleaning up my garden, tilling and adding more organic soil that I just ran out and picked up. After I get all of that finished, I'm going to get my first round of carrot seeds in the ground. I may plant a few garlic cloves, too, that I have sitting in my cabinet, just for the heck of it, lol. Sadly, I still have, at least, a month before I can start germinating any pumpkin seeds. I'll have to make due with my carrots, for now. I'm just glad to finally be able to get things started for the year!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty-- Nice change, isn't it?!
That nasty last cold snap killed off one of my hives of bees. They were already weak (numbers down), but they were fairly active in the last warm spell. I fed them (quality bee food) to give them a boost. One hive made it through, and one didn't. Now the willows have pollen and Chionodox are blooming. A few more nice days and the bush cherries will join in. After that, pie cherries, pears, plums, and apples-- Yay! That will keep the remaining hive busy. They look like they're doing very well. 

I'm anxious to get some plants going, too, but it's a bit wet to till. If the weather holds, I'll probably start some pumpkins and gourds in pots in a week or two.

Tremblin' Toad-- I've eaten my pie pumpkins. I like slices of them with other roasted vegetables, and I've done the usual soup and pie (though imo the soup can get a little too sweet. A lot of recipes call for added sugar. My advice-- taste first!) Yep, you can cook, puree, and freeze. I haven't frozen any for several years though. Whole pumpkins can keep quite a while just in a cool place.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness...I am soooooo happy for the nice weather to come back!! I've got bees starting to show up all over the place. I was dumping pine needles and leaves from the garden into a garbage can, and once I got it full, I heard a buzzing sound deep inside. I'm like, seriously? Lol. Sigh. So I go find another can to slowly dump out the "buzzing" can and I finally find Mr. Bumble Bee. Now free, he's a bit angry, but all in all, okay, lol. Ooojen, I hope the rest of your bees hang in there so they can get busy pollinating!!

The soil was fairly decent, here, for tilling, so that was good. It's all done, extra organic soil has been added and my carrots seeds and garlic are all happily tucked in the dirt, watered and warming in the sunshine. I hope they all sprout!!! Now is the hard part...impatiently waiting for them all to germinate, lol. I wish I had a bunch of land to have fruit trees, too...someday, maybe. 

Pumpkins already, ooojen?!? I always have to wait until the end of May to get them in the ground, though, I germinate in baggies the week before and then direct sow into the ground rather than starting seedlings in pots. I always itch to start earlier, though, lol. I will have to see how the weather is this year.

I only got four Triple Treats last year, so I used them for decor...but if I ever get a better yield and have extras, I may try to cook one of them up or puree for a small pie...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It sounds like you have a great start with your gardens! I always enjoy the pictures you share-- such a pretty, and well-tended, setup! 

I know I'm kind of pushing it on starting gourds/pumpkins, but I do put them in coir pots for a while and run them inside at night. Our last average frost date is right around the 10th-13th of May, but it has been getting earlier in recent years. April 23 is the last day we're extremely likely to have frost. Some of the gourds have pretty slow germination (though I speed them up by scarifying the seed coats. I think if I start with the smaller ones and plant them in pots after the 20th, it should be ok. Three weeks later will be average last frost, and if we get a cold snap I can cover them. 
If it came down to the very worst, I could re-plant. I need the encouragement of thinking spring's really here-- haha!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

ooojen said:


> WitchyKitty-- Nice change, isn't it?!
> That nasty last cold snap killed off one of my hives of bees. They were already weak (numbers down), but they were fairly active in the last warm spell. I fed them (quality bee food) to give them a boost. One hive made it through, and one didn't. Now the willows have pollen and Chionodox are blooming. A few more nice days and the bush cherries will join in. After that, pie cherries, pears, plums, and apples-- Yay! That will keep the remaining hive busy. They look like they're doing very well.
> 
> I'm anxious to get some plants going, too, but it's a bit wet to till. If the weather holds, I'll probably start some pumpkins and gourds in pots in a week or two.
> ...


Okay, so they are best used for the baked goods/desserts category. I was wondering if they were worth the effort of preparation. I recall many years ago I made homemade tomato sauce. Huge bucketful-blanched, peeled, de-seeded, simmered, pureed and in the end the quality was no better than a good brand of tomato sauce. It they are best suited for sweet baking then I may keep a few. I tend to like savory soups and such. I usually put excess pumpkins out back for the critters-we eat the seeds, though. Good to know-but I did buy some Long Island Cheese seeds-they will remain firmly in the decorations category! HA!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness...I am soooooo happy for the nice weather to come back!! I've got bees starting to show up all over the place. I was dumping pine needles and leaves from the garden into a garbage can, and once I got it full, I heard a buzzing sound deep inside. I'm like, seriously? Lol. Sigh. So I go find another can to slowly dump out the "buzzing" can and I finally find Mr. Bumble Bee. Now free, he's a bit angry, but all in all, okay, lol. Ooojen, I hope the rest of your bees hang in there so they can get busy pollinating!!
> 
> The soil was fairly decent, here, for tilling, so that was good. It's all done, extra organic soil has been added and my carrots seeds and garlic are all happily tucked in the dirt, watered and warming in the sunshine. I hope they all sprout!!! Now is the hard part...impatiently waiting for them all to germinate, lol. I wish I had a bunch of land to have fruit trees, too...someday, maybe.
> 
> ...


The bumbles are definitely out and about-albeit a little sluggish. I mailed a package at the post office today and when I got into the car I heard a faint buzzing-I look over and in my handbag is a good size bumble! I take the bag over to the grass/tree area and had to lift it off the fabric-it had a good grip! I haven't noticed as many bees but am wondering if it was due to our extremely early spring-the plants popped early but too early for the bees? They were all over the viburnum blossoms-a lot of pollen on their legs. I left purple dead nettle for them-have not mowed in those areas. Have already fired up the tiller-planted (for the first time) onions, rhubarb and beets. I hope to do the first run in the gardens with the tiller this week. Have been contemplating starting pumpkin seeds earlier-just bringing the plants in at night. I usually get them in toward the end of May, too. Have already purchased manure-need straw. We've had warm/hot/cold days with cold nights lately-some people already planted annuals when the weather warmed up AND they regretted it when the frost hit us a few days ago.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

ooojen said:


> It sounds like you have a great start with your gardens! I always enjoy the pictures you share-- such a pretty, and well-tended, setup!
> 
> I know I'm kind of pushing it on starting gourds/pumpkins, but I do put them in coir pots for a while and run them inside at night. Our last average frost date is right around the 10th-13th of May, but it has been getting earlier in recent years. April 23 is the last day we're extremely likely to have frost. Some of the gourds have pretty slow germination (though I speed them up by scarifying the seed coats. I think if I start with the smaller ones and plant them in pots after the 20th, it should be ok. Three weeks later will be average last frost, and if we get a cold snap I can cover them.
> If it came down to the very worst, I could re-plant. I need the encouragement of thinking spring's really here-- haha!


I am starting earlier, too. Nothing to lose. I will also bring the plants in at night (I'm doing that now with tomatoes and peppers)-a cold frame a bit later, if necessary. I'm reading that you are planting gourds, too. I bought two packets of seeds last year and I hope to get them planted this year-if I can make room for them. Have you planted them before? I'm thinking about their storage-they need a long drying period? I bought Snake gourds and Birdhouse gourds. My concern is rot and mildew prevention. I can do a lot of online research but I tend to learn more from other grower's experiences. I'm very much looking forward to seeing photos from everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tremblin'Toad, lol, so I wasn't the only one to have a trapped bumble bee to free! 

As for pumpkins for cooking, there are many types that are good for that...but, as their name states, pie pumpkin varieties (sugars, ect) are great for pies, desserts, cooking, ect! I have heard that larger pumpkin types that are used for carving/Halloween tend to not be as good for eating, due to them having a more watery, stringy rind and low flavor. My Triple Treats are a larger pie pumpkin...they get their name for being good for all three pumpkin uses: Carving, seeds that are great for eating (due to having hulless seeds) and good for pies/cooking. Even my Jack Be Littles that I plant...while there isn't much pumpkin there to eat, lol...you can cut off the top, clean them out and then use them as fall soup bowls! If you do try to cook one up, have heard that they taste like acorn squash, but I have never tried one, myself...yet. 

Whatever pumpkin seeds you happen to have or want to buy, just do a quick search online and you can usually find out if they are good for cooking, baking, ect. 

Don't forget, even pumpkins you intend to carve and not cook with, you can still save the seeds and cook those...a little seasoning, if you'd like...and have a nice Fall treat.

Here are two sites I found that help with the pumpkins for cooking choices...oh, and this first site (and several other sites) says your "Long Island Cheese" pumpkins are one of the top 9 for cooking (Just scroll down to where it says "see more of the 9 best pumpkins for cooking"...it will take you to a slide show of them and what they are good for):

http://www.thedailymeal.com/9-best-pumpkins-cooking

http://www.takepart.com/article/2013/10/30/pumpkins-and-squash-and-gourds-oh-my


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been a gourd fiend since I was a little kid! I always get a little extra satisfaction in growing something that lasts. So if I talk until your eyes glaze over, feel free to scroll on down; I'll never know  

You're right, they do need a long drying period. The good part is that you _can_ just leave them outside if you don't have a sheltered shed or room in the garage. What I did with a bunch this past year (and I was pretty happy with the results) is left them outside where they stayed frozen, and then just brought in a few at a time and put them in front of the forced-air heat registers (on baking cooling racks to keep them up off the floor.) I turned them a couple times a day, and they dried quickly with virtually no mold. I did scrape the outside skin-stuff off, which helps speed drying and reduces mold too. If they've frozen and they're damp, most of it comes off pretty easily. Some of the "experts" (people with growing experience, but who are addicted to conventional wisdom and don't experiment) will tell you gourds are more likely to rot if you scrape them down. Not so if they're fully ripe. The shell will be woody, and it will dry just fine. If it buckles and cracks, that means the gourd wasn't fully ripened when it was picked. Unless you have a 6+ month growing season, there will always be some of those. Just pitch them out if they start to wrinkle or crack. 
I pick mine after it freezes and the plants are dead. They need every growing day they can get in this climate. 
I had a lot of gourds, so I didn't give all of them individual attention indoors, but the ones I did turned out quite nice. (The snake gourds were too big to leave by the registers!) If gourds mold, that can be cleaned off later, but it leaves spots. Some people feel the discoloration from moldy spots adds to gourds' individual charm and rustic look. It's just personal opinion (and in my case, mild allergies, too).

Whether pumpkins are worth preparing--- Um, you kind of have to enjoy doing it for its own sake, or IMO they're not. The taste is a little better than canned pumpkin's, but it's not day and night difference. Canned pumpkin isn't terribly expensive either. If you could grow your own truffles, it would be worth some inconvenience! But, I'm not the #1 fan of pumpkin flavor, so maybe I'm not a good judge. I like it ok, but it's more take-it-or-leave-it than a mad craving. (I always go for pecan pie at Thanksgiving, but I make a fresh pumpkin pie for my family, too.) I do really like thin strips of it with roasted vegetables, though-- a little brush of olive oil, a light dusting of cracked salt... That's also very easy to prepare.
Also worth mentioning, even in the same variety of pumpkin, there can be a huge difference in sweetness level from one fruit to the next.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Ooojen and Witchy Kitty-THANK YOU so very much! I'm not big on sweet pumpkin foods (though quick breads are appealing) and like you, Ooojen, I attack Pecan pies-not pumpkin. However, we're big on thick, savory soups throughout the winter and I thought I'd try to keep a few and make some pies but was wondering if they worked well with the salty, spicy, savory seasonings-like sweet potatoes. This could be another grand experiment! I'm the type of person who adds a lot of garlic and ground peppers while cooking. I'm going to check out the sites. I know the Winter Luxury pumpkin gets rave reviews for pies but I bought the Long Island Cheese for the shape and cooking possibilities. 

Ooojen, thank you for the gourd advice. Gourds have always been in the periphery of my life-my grandfather (WWII veteran) had a penchant for growing Loofahs. He was also obsessed with growing any GIANT vegetable variety-my grandmother would take extra vegetables to work to sell-he was known for it! HA!!! I thought the snake gourds would work well with the Halloween theme-I may even try to paint a few? I understand what you mean about them completely ripening-leave them alone then later get them in the shed. Unfortunately, I do that with some of the vining vegetables at the end of the season anyway-it's how I get volunteer spaghetti squash the NEXT year! HA! OR (my personal favorite) MYSTERY vegetable plants. Is it a cantaloupe, watermelon, spaghetti squash, crookneck, zucchini? Hee! I'm so goofy about it I actually think I'm getting BONUS plants!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I prefer sweet for my pumpkin...pie, muffins, pancakes, bread, cake, cookies, bars, creamer, doughnuts, ice cream...pumpkin anything that is sweet, lol. I tried it savory, once...pumpkin ravioli...nope. I just didn't like it. Many people like savory pumpkin and squash, though, especially soups and roasted/seasoned, just like sweet potatoes. I haven't tried either of those, yet.

I have always just used canned pumpkin for my baked goods...Libby's, since they are located very close to me. I'm sure I'll try fresh pumpkin someday, but Libby's is what my family always used and it's so much easier, lol.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Question: Not sure what variety of pumpkin I have. The seeds were dirt cheap generics simply labled "Pumpkin." I got one gorgeous perfect round pumpkin about 18" tall. I did end up pureeing the meat and roasting the seeds. The subsequent pies turned out wonderfully fluffy- almost chiffon-like. Not sure it that was due to my recipe (made with Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk) or the mystery variety of pumpkin.

Does anybody know what constitutes a good "eating pumpkin?"

With 4 seedlings already at 6", I may just plant them tomorrow and let nature take its course. If they freeze, I can always plant more.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

boo who? said:


> Does anybody know what constitutes a good "eating pumpkin?


Ah, that's a tough one. Of course you want sweet, easy to cut, and smooth (not fibrous) interior. If you're buying new seeds, just google "Pie pumpkins" or "Top pumpkins for eating" and you'll get some lists of recommended varieties. But if you're using generic seed, it's hard to tell by looks. As a general rule, most pie pumpkins are modest sized, smooth, and roundish. But that doesn't mean that all modest sized, smooth, roundish pumpkins are tasty -- nor that big, lumpy, flatish pumpkins can't be good (Red Warty Thing comes to mind). As I mentioned above, 2 pumpkins labeled as the same variety and grown side-by-side can differ a lot. I've purchased "pie pumpkins" that have rock hard shells and stringy bland interiors. The only real way to tell for certain if a non-named pumpkin is good to eat, is to cut it open.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

boo who?...I just made a comment back on the page before to Tremblin'Toad about some good varieties for eating (post number 77). There are two links to pages that talk about pumpkins for eating on that post. Maybe they could help you a little, as well.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks! I can find "eating" pumpkin seeds easily. I was more wondering if there were a type of pumpkins to avoid... either for consistency, thin walls, or low sugar content. The meat of my mystery pumpkin wasn't at all stringy and pureed quite nicely. A guy at work said that ALL pumpkins were good pie pumpkins. Not sure if that is true.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No, not all are great for pies...some are stringy, watery, grainy or some just lack a sweet flavor. That's not to say that you can't use any pumpkin...some are just much better than others. Unfortunately, I don't know which ones specifically, by name, would be the less yummy types, though, so I can't help ya', there. Like ooojen said, before...if you don't know the name of pumpkin you have, and can't look it up on the internet, probably the only easy way to know is to cut into it and take a look inside the generic mystery pumpkin. Maybe someone else on here has cooked a lot of pumpkins in the past and can say, for sure, a few specific varieties to avoid for pies??

Looking online, no one really says any specific varieties that wouldn't be great for cooking...everyone just says not to use Jack o Lantern/Halloween pumpkin varieties that are grown specifically for carving. They say smaller varieties have more sugar content and are smoother. 

Here is one more site I found with some good info for cooking pumpkins, if anyone needs more info, in addition to the two previous sites I posted on the page before (though, still no specific varieties to avoid besides Jack o Lantern/Halloween types): http://gardening.about.com/od/vegetables/a/Pumpkins_2.htm


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just went out and did a coat of stain/wood sealer on my mini pumpkin trellis for the season. Now, by the time I get my pumpkins going later, it will be all dry, soaked in and ready to go!


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome pumpkins!


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome pumpkins!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bad groundhog, BAD!*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

boo who? said:


> *Bad groundhog, BAD!*


Now, now...it's not the groundhog's fault. Mother Nature is just having some...issues...

(Are you are located somewhere that is getting all the snow, maybe??) It's in the 80's here, right now, which is really not normal for this time of year. We will be going back to the upper 60's tomorrow, though, which is closer to average. Rain, too, which is, also, normal. Blah...but better than cold and snow!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

boo who? said:


> Question: Not sure what variety of pumpkin I have. The seeds were dirt cheap generics simply labled "Pumpkin." I got one gorgeous perfect round pumpkin about 18" tall. I did end up pureeing the meat and roasting the seeds. The subsequent pies turned out wonderfully fluffy- almost chiffon-like. Not sure it that was due to my recipe (made with Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk) or the mystery variety of pumpkin.
> 
> Does anybody know what constitutes a good "eating pumpkin?"
> 
> With 4 seedlings already at 6", I may just plant them tomorrow and let nature take its course. If they freeze, I can always plant more.


Best one I've grown is the Cinderella variety. French pumpkin that is fantastic in pies, or just cut and roasted on the grill or diced and salted and fried up in some olive oil.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

SW PA. 74 and gorgeous here today. A perfect day for a large rodent to munch on some freshly planted seedlings.

Not too broken up about it. They were just too big for their starter packs- and having no time, (out of town work) I just put them out without many expectations of survival. Will put the REAL set out with actual protection from critters.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

boo who? said:


> SW PA. 74 and gorgeous here today. A perfect day for a large rodent to munch on some freshly planted seedlings.
> 
> Not too broken up about it. They were just too big for their starter packs- and having no time, (out of town work) I just put them out without many expectations of survival. Will put the REAL set out with actual protection from critters.


Ahh, I see...so it wasn't his weather predictions that made you angry, but his lunch menu!  That's always depressing. Glad you still have more to put out, though, and it's still early enough to start new ones.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Even if you have more, it still sounds pretty annoying.
It gives me renewed appreciation for our big old pup, who keeps such things away from the garden.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Can I borrow him?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

She'd probably be happy to help!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

First time ever with pumpkins. I got some little heirloom variety and was curious if anyone has had any luck planting in containers? I've got a LG pot about 20gal. Ant one know if that will work?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> First time ever with pumpkins. I got some little heirloom variety and was curious if anyone has had any luck planting in containers? I've got a LG pot about 20gal. Ant one know if that will work?


What type of pumpkin is it, exactly...an Heirloom what? You don't say what variety/size/weight your pumpkins are, so it's hard to say if your pot would be big enough. 

I have grown miniature varieties in containers, both Jack be Littles and Wee Be Littles. I have used large planters/pots and those round, wooden barrel type planters for those...one plant per pot. Larger pumpkins can be grown in containers, too, but will need a bigger container. I have seen people use baby pools, 5/10 gallon buckets, large rubber maid containers/bins, ect, if they don't have actual planters/pots/half barrels that are large/deep enough. The big thing with container growing, is to really keep up on your watering, because containers can dry out faster. On that note, make sure there are good drainage holes, too, so the roots don't sit in water and rot...same as in the ground. Use VERY good quality soil in your pot/planter...a little organic stuff mixed in, if you have it, too, because the plant will have less dirt to get nutrients from than if they were in the ground. Pumpkins need lots of nutrients and water, so the more dirt space you can give them, the better. If you try to grow in a container that is too small, it would probably still grow, but you may not get a good yield of pumpkins. I use organic fed soil, then later, as they soak up the nutrients in the soil, give them more food when I water, every so often. 

(To give you an idea: My Jack Be Littles planted in the ground usually give me around 30-40 pumpkins...just one plant...while, the same year/same seed packet, the ones planted in the container only gave me about 7-9 pumpkins and the one in the slightly shallower wood barrel planter gave me even less, about 3 pumpkins.) I still loved my container grown ones, though...they looked so pretty all season and gave me adorable pumpkins!

Here are some pics of my two container grown ones from the year before, to give you an idea of how big my pots are for the mini pumpkins:

Here are two pics of the pots with the younger plants in them:
















Here the plants are, much bigger and starting to produce pumpkins, in those same pots:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and a note for my above pics: If your planter is one the ground, watch what surface it's sitting on. Like above, my barrel planter is on the corner of my blacktop driveway...which gets very, very hot!! I had to prop my little pumpkins up off the ground. If your planter is sitting up on something and you are in a windy area, like my other photo, you can't see, but I lightly and very loosely tied a thin strip of soft cloth around the planter and the vine to hold it from moving too much in the wind...it could break off if blown around too much when younger and lightweight. Otherwise, if your planter is on the ground, or out of the wind if up on something, and not on a hot surface, the vines should be fine to just trail out and go all over...or use a trellis.

Here, I found this page...this link explains everything I just said in better detail, lol:

http://www.hgtvgardens.com/pumpkins/growing-pumpkins-in-containers


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Witchykitty, 

I just looked at my pack and the ones I got are the Jack be Little. I was planning to put the pot out in on of our planting area between a couple of azaleas that get a good amount of sun. I was also wondering if a tomato cage would work for the vines to trellis up?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger,

20 gallons is plenty of dirt room for a JBL plant or even two...JBL's are exactly what I have in my pots in those pictures in my previous post. As you can see, a tomato cage won't help too much, as the vines can get from 5 to 10 feet long or more! When I plant them in the ground, they climb up a wooden ladder trellis I built, then that was too short, so I connected rope from the trellis to the garage roof. They grew all the way up and kept going, lol. In my planter/container, as you can see in above pic, they usually only get about 5 feet long, give or take, so aim for that length, at least, as your container is bigger and may let them grow longer than mine. It's hard to say, as your soil and such will aid in the length, too. Here is a pic of my in ground ones to give you an idea of how big one JBL plant can potentially get:










So, your plant could get between this size and the smaller sizes of my container grown ones in the previous pics. I hope that helps a little and gives you an idea!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So...for those of you already starting your pumpkins...how are they doing? Any pics? I am really wanting to plant my pumpkins, lol, but I still have to wait. I love seeing lots of pics of everyone's pumpkin and gourd plants and fruits!!! So far, I just have my lavender, garlic, which is coming up like crazy, and my carrots, which are just starting to peek out, today. Next week or so, I put in my tomatoes, jalapenos and sage, hopefully. After that will be my cucumbers, then pumpkins!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My hardy herbs are up (chives, oregano, mint, thyme) and I've set out the potted rosemary, sage, and lavender. I have lettuce that I can probably start harvesting next week. My poor pumpkin and gourd seeds are waiting for me to pick up some more coir pots, though. I'll see whether I can get a picture of last year's gourd bounty, for inspiration.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

So far all the things I've planted have died.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Greenwick said:


> So far all the things I've planted have died.


Awww, I'm sorry.  Do you know what may have caused them to die? Is it something you can remedy? Well, the good news is that it's still early enough to try again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We stopped at an Ace hardware store and they had these big 20.5 inch diameter half barrel look planters on sale for $14.99 each. My husband bought me two of them to use for my mini pumpkins this year. They are bigger than the planters I normally use for them, so, hopefully, that will mean more pumpkins! I always buy the real wood ones and they always end up rotting, rusting and going bad after a few years or so. These are a plastic type of material, lightweight, sturdy and weather resistant, so they should last much longer for pumpkin use. I'll put one right where you see it in this pic, on the patio, and the other will go on the corner of the driveway where I had one two years ago. The patio one ought to be interesting, because it's lower to the ground than my pot on a plant stand, so that means there will be more vines actually crawling across the patio, lol. Normally, they have to climb down the plant stand, first. I foresee my patio being taken over...

I think, since I have these two big planters, now, that I may try some Wee Be Littles again, in the one on the driveway. I didn't get a good turnout last year of them, but maybe I'll give them one more chance. We will see. Jack Be Littles will still go in the one on the patio.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Mmmmm, lots of great pumpkin eating advice here, as well as great tips & tricks for pumpkin & gourd growing!

I will have to garden vicariously through all of you~too many out of town commitments this year, and my
stunt double gardeners/critter sitters (sons & DIL's) have all moved away

I did find these cool pumpkin 'holders' http://www.gardeners.com/buy/pumpkin-pedestal-for-growing-pumpkins/8587898.html ~guess they can be used during the growing process and afterwards.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

punkineater said:


> Mmmmm, lots of great pumpkin eating advice here, as well as great tips & tricks for pumpkin & gourd growing!
> 
> I will have to garden vicariously through all of you~too many out of town commitments this year, and my
> stunt double gardeners/critter sitters (sons & DIL's) have all moved away
> ...


Those are pretty neat!!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

They're popping! Temperatures getting warmer in day-nighttime still a little cool. (Didn't want to start indoors-too many kitty paws prancing around.) Starting in containers buys me time-we are getting rain off and on-pumpkin patch will need to dry a little before tilling.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Pumpkin babies!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Our high temp barely made 40 F today. That's not very encouraging for little pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Our high temp barely made 40 F today. That's not very encouraging for little pumpkins.


Yep, cold, here, too. No idea how we could go from 70's and 80's to 50's, here, for highs. It's going to be like this until Monday. Lots of clouds and rain, too. I am SO glad I didn't put my tomatoes in the ground!! I put them in slightly larger pots, for now, put them in the garage and will plant them in the garden after this cold snap. My carrots and garlic look like they are doing okay, but they can handle the slightly cooler temps. This is why I always wait until later in May for my pumpkins...our weather is too unpredictable right now.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

First time posting on this thread... I have dreaded the pumpkin patch thread because my patches have all been pitiful things... lots of vine and flowers NO pumpkins.... . The Pacific NW isn't all that great on long warm sunny days.... at least in my little neck of the woods. What sun I get usually goes for the tomatoes. Well last year I took one of the old holey wading pools that we can't use for the ducks anymore and tossed dirt, compost and seeds in then a layer of wood chips to keep down the weeds. Because of the lack of the usual rain the well wasn't producing enough water for the house and the garden so the garden got water from the bi-weekly duck pool changes. Well we actually had a couple of pumpkins grow. WOW. After the Halloween season was over I tossed all the seeds and guts from all the pumpkins we craved out on top of the dirt and did a quick turnover. Over the winter I tossed some ash from the wood stove over the top and more compost. We are having a VERY unseasonably warm spring here and low and behold lots of little pumpkin vines have started to pop up all over this little wading pool. I'm now hoping that should the usual seasonable cool show up it doesn't do all these free baby plants in, or the slugs or the snails or the birds.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> First time posting on this thread... I have dreaded the pumpkin patch thread because my patches have all been pitiful things... lots of vine and flowers NO pumpkins.... . The Pacific NW isn't all that great on long warm sunny days.... at least in my little neck of the woods. What sun I get usually goes for the tomatoes. Well last year I took one of the old holey wading pools that we can't use for the ducks anymore and tossed dirt, compost and seeds in then a layer of wood chips to keep down the weeds. Because of the lack of the usual rain the well wasn't producing enough water for the house and the garden so the garden got water from the bi-weekly duck pool changes. Well we actually had a couple of pumpkins grow. WOW. After the Halloween season was over I tossed all the seeds and guts from all the pumpkins we craved out on top of the dirt and did a quick turnover. Over the winter I tossed some ash from the wood stove over the top and more compost. We are having a VERY unseasonably warm spring here and low and behold lots of little pumpkin vines have started to pop up all over this little wading pool. I'm now hoping that should the usual seasonable cool show up it doesn't do all these free baby plants in, or the slugs or the snails or the birds.


Well, besides your weather, if you are not getting pumpkins to form it could be one of two things: the wrong nutrients or no pollination happening. 

If you go to my post on page 4 (or post #38 if your forum page set up is different than mine) you can see I posted several links on the bottom of my page about those things.

You may need to start hand pollinating when you see the female flowers start to bloom if your bees aren't pollinating. (Instructions in links in post #38). You could, also, plant flowers near by that bees and such are attracted to to bring them to your garden. 

If you aren't even getting females and only male flowers, then it could be the nutrient thing. Pumpkins need Nitrogen early on for growing vines and such and then Phosphorous for producing/setting fruit. Maybe you are low on Phosphorus? (Again, the links in my post #38 have this info and instructions for you if you need it.) Potassium is another that's needed for pumpkins.

Either way, I hope your volunteers make it and give you some pumpkins this year!!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in the PNW too, and agree it's not a great climate for pumpkins. My yields are pretty low, and some years I get nothing. But the pumpkins also don't get the prime real estate in the garden; if I actually had a pumpkin patch that got full sun all day they'd probably do better. But even if I don't get pumpkins, I still put the flowers to good use making stuffed squashed blossoms. I'm also trying out some shorter season varieties that might have better luck here.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Saw my first blossom today!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, a couple of days turned into several weeks lol! But they are sprouting now. Most of what i read said to wait until all threat of frost was gone, and te soil temp should be 70.....so we waited and waited. We also planted some corn, beans, peas, sunflowers, tomato, a wildflower seed mix, and a few avocado seeds. Everything is sprouting. We mixed bags of garden soil with bags of manure. Pics when I can get them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I guess my pumpkin planting is being put on hold for the time being. We just signed a contract for a new house! We have to sell our house, first, though, before we can close on the other one, so until this all happens...if it happens...I can't exactly be planting pumpkins all over. Sigh. I'm happy we could possibly be moving, but really depressed about possibly not having pumpkins growing this year. We shall see...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm happy we could possibly be moving, but really depressed about possibly not having pumpkins growing this year. We shall see...


I'll be sad not to get to see your pumpkins' progress this year too, but happy for you that it's for a good potential reason. Best of luck with selling your place! I hope everything works out smoothly and quickly for you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'll be sad not to get to see your pumpkins' progress this year too, but happy for you that it's for a good potential reason. Best of luck with selling your place! I hope everything works out smoothly and quickly for you!


Well, we put our house on the market and only 12 hours after listing we had a showing and then an offer. After some back and forth, the next day we accepted a deal. Sooo...I almost definitely won't be planting any pumpkins in the yard, this year. I suppose the deal could still fall through if something terrible happens with the inspection but, as for now, the house is considered sold. Judging by the day they wish to close if the inspection goes well, I think I can still get away with planting a JBL in one of my new big planters, at least. It should still be young enough at that time to be able to move it easily to the new house. The planter, itself will be rather heavy with all the dirt in it, though, so I need to ask my husband, first, if he is going to feel like trying to move it, hahaha. I still have two weeks to decide before I need to start my seedlings...decisions, decisions...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's great news! As I said, I hope it all goes smoothly. You're certainly off to a great start!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, we put our house on the market and only 12 hours after listing we had a showing and then an offer. After some back and forth, the next day we accepted a deal. Sooo...I almost definitely won't be planting any pumpkins in the yard, this year. I suppose the deal could still fall through if something terrible happens with the inspection but, as for now, the house is considered sold. Judging by the day they wish to close if the inspection goes well, I think I can still get away with planting a JBL in one of my new big planters, at least. It should still be young enough at that time to be able to move it easily to the new house. The planter, itself will be rather heavy with all the dirt in it, though, so I need to ask my husband, first, if he is going to feel like trying to move it, hahaha. I still have two weeks to decide before I need to start my seedlings...decisions, decisions...


 I understand your situation-I went through the same a few years ago. Gave away many plants to neighbors and loaded my car with plants for the final journey. You KNOW pumpkins are readily available in October so you shouldn't stress. If it were me I would load up that planter and take it with me! I become too attached to my seedlings!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Question for EXPERIENCED pumpkin growers: my Dill's Atlantic seed has sprouted. Never grew that variety before only because the pumpkins look like giant peach slugs. My questions is: Do you think by elevating the vine as the pumpkin matures I will be able to raise the pumpkin to an upright position so it can grow into a better shape? I think they are slug-like because they remain on their backs. I've been thinking I can rig a support to keep that vine protected and stable as it grows. Do you think the pumpkin can be grown into a rounder shape?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> I understand your situation-I went through the same a few years ago. Gave away many plants to neighbors and loaded my car with plants for the final journey. You KNOW pumpkins are readily available in October so you shouldn't stress. If it were me I would load up that planter and take it with me! I become too attached to my seedlings!


I know I can buy pumpkins in the Fall, and I do...but I love growing some of my own, too! I don't have any seedlings, yet, as it's still too early here...but my husband said it would be fine for me to get one planted in one of my big planters and he will move it if/when the time comes. So, I will have, at least, one little pumpkin plant for the season, as long as it lives, anyway, should we move. I will be bringing all of my planters and pots with me...I just wish I could take my whole fenced in raised garden bed that we just built last year, too!!! 

As for your pumpkin question...I am not sure about that. I know some pumpkins can be very slowly adjusted to an upright position as they, and the vine, grow, but I have no idea if it could or couldn't change the actual shape of your specific pumpkin like you want it to. I do know that pumpkin vines can be brittle and fragile, so be very, very careful if attempting this and do only a little at a time. I don't know anything about the specific pumpkin type you are asking about, so I can't help there.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> Question for EXPERIENCED pumpkin growers: my Dill's Atlantic seed has sprouted. Never grew that variety before only because the pumpkins look like giant peach slugs. My questions is: Do you think by elevating the vine as the pumpkin matures I will be able to raise the pumpkin to an upright position so it can grow into a better shape? I think they are slug-like because they remain on their backs. I've been thinking I can rig a support to keep that vine protected and stable as it grows. Do you think the pumpkin can be grown into a rounder shape?


I'm not experienced with Dill's Atlantic, but I've raised some 50-60 pound pumpkins. Yep, the fruits get flattened because of their own weigh, and the only way raising the vine would help is if the vine itself was supporting much of the weight of the fruit. Even 20 lbs is a lot for the vine to hold without breaking. 
Now you could probably fix up some kind of sling to support the fruit's weight, and that might help with the shape. I did that with one pumpkin that was growing on a fence last year. I'll look for a picture later on. (WK shared pictures of slings she made for her trellis or fence-grown fruits, too.) The sling was to keep the vine from breaking under the fruit's weight-- it happened to be a variety that stays nicely-shaped.
Again, a sling would work more easily for a 100 pound pumpkin than it would for a 1500 pound pumpkin. The latter would require some very sound support, and would probably have to be shaped and molded.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know I can buy pumpkins in the Fall, and I do...but I love growing some of my own, too! I don't have any seedlings, yet, as it's still too early here...but my husband said it would be fine for me to get one planted in one of my big planters and he will move it if/when the time comes. So, I will have, at least, one little pumpkin plant for the season, as long as it lives, anyway, should we move. I will be bringing all of my planters and pots with me...I just wish I could take my whole fenced in raised garden bed that we just built last year, too!!!
> 
> As for your pumpkin question...I am not sure about that. I know some pumpkins can be very slowly adjusted to an upright position as they, and the vine, grow, but I have no idea if it could or couldn't change the actual shape of your specific pumpkin like you want it to. I do know that pumpkin vines can be brittle and fragile, so be very, very careful if attempting this and do only a little at a time. I don't know anything about the specific pumpkin type you are asking about, so I can't help there.


I know how it is when it comes to growing things-I get freaky about gardening. I save anything that sprouts anywhere! I really did the same a few years ago when I returned to this state. Clay pots in the POD, my VW filled with live plants that I already started. I know the FEELING. Yes, you are very correct about the vines and yes, I would slowly try to prop that pumpkin up. It's Dill's Atlantic-those GIANT pumpkins-I've never seen one with a really good shape.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

ooojen said:


> I'm not experienced with Dill's Atlantic, but I've raised some 50-60 pound pumpkins. Yep, the fruits get flattened because of their own weigh, and the only way raising the vine would help is if the vine itself was supporting much of the weight of the fruit. Even 20 lbs is a lot for the vine to hold without breaking.
> Now you could probably fix up some kind of sling to support the fruit's weight, and that might help with the shape. I did that with one pumpkin that was growing on a fence last year. I'll look for a picture later on. (WK shared pictures of slings she made for her trellis or fence-grown fruits, too.) The sling was to keep the vine from breaking under the fruit's weight-- it happened to be a variety that stays nicely-shaped.
> Again, a sling would work more easily for a 100 pound pumpkin than it would for a 1500 pound pumpkin. The latter would require some very sound support, and would probably have to be shaped and molded.


Yes, I grew Big Max pumpkins quite a while ago-nice shape. You know what I mean when you go out to a vine and readjust the pumpkin if it's not going to form well. I carefully pull out the vine roots and reposition them-they usually reanchor themselves and of course, the tendrils begin to grip again. I was wondering if I could sloooowly move the pumpkin onto it's base and carefully keep it's vine running over the pumpkin? Supporting the vine. Hmmmm....

So the reason Dill's Atlantic don't have a great round shape is they collapse in on themselves? Oh, NO! I just thought to grow a couple for an experiment. Their shape has always been an issue with me.

Of course, this could be a problem I might not face IF the SQUASH BUGS have their way! HA! I never know what the season will bring. Some things do well, some things don't. I don't get worked up about it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, absolutely you could keep it upright, stem up, by adjusting the vine and the fruit regularly. I did similar to manipulate the handle shape on a dipper gourd last year. I imagine you would get a good look from it that way. If it got huge, it would still flatten at the bottom, but flattened at the bottom with stem on top would still be a better look than most of the flattened on one side fruits have. 
As I said earlier, though, they can still do amazing carvings on those flattened pumpkins, and they're still impressive.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

All the plants we tried growing from seed died, except for the corn & three sunflowers. Seems like there was just too little sun. So now we've got starts we planted that are doing very well.

i just hope I get more than one puny ear of corn per stalk. Even one healthy ear per stalk would be fine. I'm considering starting more corn, and giving flowers another chance now that it's warmer. Will maybe try that today.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...our temps are finally back on the rise from the odd, below average temps we have been having this May. Last year, I started germinating my seeds inside in baggies on the 17th of May. I'm a few days later, this year, so I think I'll be okay to start weather/time-wise. I have started the minis as late as the first week of June, too. I was considering doing that, again, but I'm itching to get them going, lol. I need something else to concentrate on than all this house buying/selling stuff before I have a nervous breakdown! 

I have decided to do a JBL vine in my new large planter, for sure, so I can take it with should we sell and move. I decided to plant a Wee Be Little in my enclosed garden, too. I figure, if I end up not moving, that will give me, at least, one in-ground pumpkin plant I can have this year...and should the sale go through and we move, well, a Wee Be Little plant would be an easier pumpkin for the new homeowners to try to care for...if they want to...as they are tiny pumpkins and are a semi bush and don't grow all crazy. Win/Win, I suppose. If they rip it out, well, it will be sad, but won't lose me anything but one seed, right? 

Now, I am off to get seeds, baggies and damp paper towels!!  (I can't wait for the excitement of watching to see the first peeks of life from the seeds!!!!)


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

We've had the shockingly cold temps. in MO, too. 50's/40's? NEVER in May. I planted seeds ages ago so if anything they got a head start. Probably a bit dormant until it heats up again. Lots of rain here, too. Hoping to till when the patch dries up a bit. I actually haven't checked the plants in a week-I REALLY hope the squashbugs haven't done a number on them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> We've had the shockingly cold temps. in MO, too. 50's/40's? NEVER in May. I planted seeds ages ago so if anything they got a head start. Probably a bit dormant until it heats up again. Lots of rain here, too. Hoping to till when the patch dries up a bit. I actually haven't checked the plants in a week-I REALLY hope the squashbugs haven't done a number on them.


Same temps, here. Crazy and definitely not May weather. We even had our night time lows dip into the 30's. I'm so glad that's over. High of 75 today...beautiful and perfect!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Same temps, here. Crazy and definitely not May weather. We even had our night time lows dip into the 30's. I'm so glad that's over. High of 75 today...beautiful and perfect!


Yes, the same here. NOT normal. I'm hoping to till tomorrow. If I can get manure, till and plant the pumpkin patch all will be good. The big garden can wait-I'll keep potting UP if necessary. (Okra has not been happy with the cold temperatures. Supposed to be in high 80's next week. Plants will love it.) I may need to wait for the straw. Rain is forecast Tuesday-Friday.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Got my Atlantic Giant plants in the ground on Friday. This plant is off of the 540 we grew last year, have high hopes for this one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am loving seeing pics being posted of the pumpkin vine babies!!!  Anyone else have any pics to share?? Where is everyone this year? We usually have many more people joining in this thread by now.

My seeds that I put in baggies quickly germinated in a day, so they are all cozy in the dirt, now. We have nice, warm temps and lots of sun, now, and some rain coming in, so my seeds should sprout in no time flat! I didn't start too many seeds, since we still may be moving, but the seeds I used all germinated. I planted some JBLs, WBLs and my cucumbers. I'll post pics when they start to sprout through!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

It's exciting to see everyone's pumpkin plants! I am especially curious to see how the 'big 'uns' will turn out. Ha, my Triple Treats & JOL's were pretty pathetic last year; only a few barely carving size. And the Big Moons grew to a whopping mini sized orb I saw some Japanese black pumpkin seeds for sale on ebay..anybody ever grow those??

Kinda bummed...no pumpkin growing for me this year, but! the good news is, it's because the huns & I are fortunate to be embarking on a 3 week 'bucket list' road/camping trip through CA, NV, OR, ID, MT, WY, UT, AZ I'll be planting a later corn crop this year~fingers crossed it's more successful than what we ended up with last year.

Happy gardening, everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing your progress upon return


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

punkineater said:


> It's exciting to see everyone's pumpkin plants! I am especially curious to see how the 'big 'uns' will turn out. Ha, my Triple Treats & JOL's were pretty pathetic last year; only a few barely carving size. And the Big Moons grew to a whopping mini sized orb I saw some Japanese black pumpkin seeds for sale on ebay..anybody ever grow those??
> 
> Kinda bummed...no pumpkin growing for me this year, but! the good news is, it's because the huns & I are fortunate to be embarking on a 3 week 'bucket list' road/camping trip through CA, NV, OR, ID, MT, WY, UT, AZ I'll be planting a later corn crop this year~fingers crossed it's more successful than what we ended up with last year.
> 
> Happy gardening, everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing your progress upon return


Hope you have a blast on your trip!!!


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

What a cool thread! 
So, I broke down and made my two young boys a raised bed so they can plant seeds this year, among them pumpkin seeds of course. So far so good. I just bought the "carving" pumpkin organic seeds from home depot and thought we could give it a shot. I used to grow pumpkins years ago, though they never were that big, they were still very tasty (I grew sweet pumpkins). I got the carving pumpkin seeds because my boys will want to carve their pumpkins if we manage to grow some this year. We are in the SF Bay Area in CA so....hopefully the weather will yield. We had some hot weather but it has been too cold for great growth. I don't have a current picture yet but I will post later. The plants are MUCH bigger now.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Julianne said:


> View attachment 278552
> Got my Atlantic Giant plants in the ground on Friday. This plant is off of the 540 we grew last year, have high hopes for this one!
> View attachment 278551


Do you only grow the Atlantic Giants? I have two plants this year-will have to find a spot for them-possibly the front yard. I'm afraid I won't be able to move the pumpkins if the plants survive the summer and bugs. Do you usually sell your pumpkins at a farmers market? I live in the country and most of us out here grown our own vegetables. We have two professional pumpkin patches in the general area-one draws many people from the city-it's been around since I was a kid.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> Do you only grow the Atlantic Giants? I have two plants this year-will have to find a spot for them-possibly the front yard. I'm afraid I won't be able to move the pumpkins if the plants survive the summer and bugs. Do you usually sell your pumpkins at a farmers market? I live in the country and most of us out here grown our own vegetables. We have two professional pumpkin patches in the general area-one draws many people from the city-it's been around since I was a kid.


 Nope, we also grow jack o lantern pumpkins as well. I really need to get them planted next, as long as the rain hold off.
We grow just for the fun and we carve out our pumpkins, the giants too, for Halloween. We light them up and Halloween night the kids walk the lighted pumpkin path. I'll see if I can find a pic and I'll post it here.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just putting in seeds here. I'm only trying to grow 1-2 plants this year with everything going on. 

Still, I only found one source for the seed this year, and can't guarantee I'll be able to find them next year at all. I just need a pumpkin or two to save seeds for next year if this variety proves successful.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

punkineater said:


> It's exciting to see everyone's pumpkin plants! I am especially curious to see how the 'big 'uns' will turn out. Ha, my Triple Treats & JOL's were pretty pathetic last year; only a few barely carving size. And the Big Moons grew to a whopping mini sized orb I saw some Japanese black pumpkin seeds for sale on ebay..anybody ever grow those??
> 
> Kinda bummed...no pumpkin growing for me this year, but! the good news is, it's because the huns & I are fortunate to be embarking on a 3 week 'bucket list' road/camping trip through CA, NV, OR, ID, MT, WY, UT, AZ I'll be planting a later corn crop this year~fingers crossed it's more successful than what we ended up with last year.
> 
> Happy gardening, everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing your progress upon return


Yes, I DID buy some Japanese black pumpkin seeds from Ebay. I'm wondering if they are more like a squash or a pumpkin-so many are cross-listed nowadays it's becoming blurry to me. I'm not even sure how big they'll be. Ebay pumpkin seed listings can be incomplete, very wrong, misleading-kinda fun for me to experiment with the mysterious things. I love mystery plants!

Have a great time travelling!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

WolfPak said:


> What a cool thread!
> So, I broke down and made my two young boys a raised bed so they can plant seeds this year, among them pumpkin seeds of course. So far so good. I just bought the "carving" pumpkin organic seeds from home depot and thought we could give it a shot. I used to grow pumpkins years ago, though they never were that big, they were still very tasty (I grew sweet pumpkins). I got the carving pumpkin seeds because my boys will want to carve their pumpkins if we manage to grow some this year. We are in the SF Bay Area in CA so....hopefully the weather will yield. We had some hot weather but it has been too cold for great growth. I don't have a current picture yet but I will post later. The plants are MUCH bigger now.
> 
> View attachment 278608
> ...


I LOVE that your sons are helping with the pumpkins~sooooo adorable


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My seedlings are just starting to pop out of the dirt!!! Just barely, lol. I should have pics to share in a day or so!!!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I'm out. 

Not only did all my pumpkins die off- but every variety of melon as well. Maybe next year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

boo who? said:


> Well, I'm out.
> Not only did all my pumpkins die off- but every variety of melon as well. Maybe next year.


It's not too late to re-plant if you have leftover seeds. Of course I couldn't fault you if you lost your enthusiasm for it this year.

I'm looking forward to seedling pictures, WK!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, boo who?! You can still try again, it's still early enough in the season for many areas in the US. Heck, our planting season where I live just started. I have started in June, before. As long as you aren't trying for huge, massive prize winning pumpkins, you should be fine!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

boo who? said:


> Well, I'm out.
> 
> Not only did all my pumpkins die off- but every variety of melon as well. Maybe next year.


NOOOOOOOO! Never give up! They grow so fast! Our melons not doing well, okra looking very bad-just checked APHIDS! They have been neutralized. Yes, it's hard work but fun!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Well... maaaaaay-beeeeeee a few days after I apply Round-up to an overgrown portion of ground, I'll throw a few spouted seeds or seedings in and let fate take it's course.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

First time attempting to grow pumpkins since moving here to the PNW. We have a lot of starters growing strong in the greenhouse. Hoping to get them into the ground any day now. Can't wait to see everyone's tiny punkin' pictures.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There is something nibbling on my Wee Be Little seedling (cotyledon) leaves. Hopefully, it will be okay, since the second back up one I planted didn't live. I may germinate another seed or two, just in case.

I had three Jack Be Little seeds planted in my big planter. The center one is doing fantastic and healthy, and the two extra backups I planted in there are sprouted and thriving, but didn't quite come out of their seed coats well and are a bit mangled. As long as my main healthy one keeps doing well, that's all I will need for that planter, anyway.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is my first Jack Be Little seedling, this season, to get it's first leaf! Yay! I love when they start to get their true leaves! I hope the others will get theirs, soon, too! My other seedlings are still struggling, but are hanging in there! (You can see the two seedlings on each side that got mangled from getting stuck in their seed coats/hulls.) My Wee Be Little may get it's first true leaf tomorrow...so more pics to come, soon!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I just got my seeds planted in peat pots today. I think I planted a total of 12 different varieties in 30 peat pots. I'll be planting them behind my house as well as behind the office where I work. I've planted everything from small gourds to Big Moon pumpkins. I always plant way too much for the limited area I have, but I don't stress out over the results. It's just something to keep me busy over the summer. I'll post pics as soon as I have something to show.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's killing me to only have a few seedlings this year. I usually have lots of them going for myself and other people, but since I'm probably moving, I only need one or two in large pots, for myself, and the people who I usually start some for don't need them this year. I'm having seedling withdrawal, lol. I just keep telling myself I'll have more next year once we are settled in the new place.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I woke up this morning and went out to water...something had gotten into my enclosed garden and mowed down my Wee Be Little seedlings and half my carrots! I shouldn't care, because I'm moving soon...but it still makes me mad. I was hoping to have the garden going decently for the new owners, should they like it and keep it (which I think they will, from what I know of them). I'm trying to keep the yard neat and nice for the appraisal and their final walkthrough, and for future showings should this sale go south, and the local animals are destroying everything this year! Grrr. I love my little fuzzy animals, but they are majorly out of control this year. A huge amount of them running around being furry, adorable pains in the butts. Sigh. Most of the carrots may still make it, as they still have baby leaf shoots starting, but the pumpkin plant is gone. It's only June 2nd, so I'm starting a couple news seeds to try and get started before closing on the 20th.

Thankfully, they didn't go over to my container and eat my Jack Be Littles...those are coming with me, lol. (Now I am nervous for them!!) I was planning on trying to carefully dig up and take one of my Jalapeno plants with me, too, so I'm happy those weren't touched. Lol, I'd feel bad for the animal that tried to eat those, though!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just put our 4 seedlings in the ground last night. 

Cheyenne Bush pumpkins. 

Supposedly container friendly, so one is in a whiskey barrel, the other 3 are in various patches of dirt that should be safe from the forthcoming construction.


4 seedlings and 2 tomato plants....

Oi. Last year was 30 pumpkins and 15 tomatoes. I'm gonna go crazy if we can't get started on the construction soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just put our 4 seedlings in the ground last night.
> 
> Cheyenne Bush pumpkins.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see how the Cheyenne Bush pumpkins turn out! Keep us updated! I still have a interest in those someday...when we are settled in the new house and have the yard and a new garden figured out, anyway. That may take awhile, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, something chomped one of the seedlings in the garden already. The one in the pot is looking great, however, perked right up, no shock, nothing.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

June 3rd pumpkin progress here in AZ


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You have a little, orange pumpkin already?! Yay!! It's so cute!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow ... we had frost last week!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine don't look like much yet, but the positive part of that is that the pumpkins that develop in the future will be apt to last until Halloween.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I am in a VERY hot climate (highs this weekend are supposed to be 117 F) so I have pretty long growing season. I am completely new to gardening and this was my test batch. Planting my Halloween crop in about 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just sowed my Jack O Lanterns, Triple Treats, and minis this afternoon. First time gardening this year. Can't wait to see results. 

Also have Yukon Gold potatoes in containers, zucchini, cabbage, banana peppers, and green bell peppers. Real excited. Everything is going good too. 

Word to the wise, (I learned the hard way), when you side dress a plant with fertilizer don't apply directly touching the plant. I had about 9 pepper plants completely die from burn. Stupid rookie mistake but hey I learned from it. It really pissed me off because I grew them from seeds indoors about 6-8 weeks before transplant. They were my babies.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw, that's a harsh lesson after you've babied your plants for so long! I hope things go well from here on! 

Cwikhart-- nice that you can double crop and get a practice season in! I'm lucky if everything gets ripe even when I plant as early as I safely can.


----------



## FrightFind (May 30, 2016)

We just planted seeds in the ground. I feel we may be a little late, but it's just for the neighborhood so we'll survive. Any tips are great. Would love to get some land and go a bit bigger someday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

FrightFind said:


> We just planted seeds in the ground. I feel we may be a little late, but it's just for the neighborhood so we'll survive. Any tips are great. Would love to get some land and go a bit bigger someday.


I don't know where you live, but in most places, you should still be okay on just planting your seeds now, as long as you aren't going for huge, giant prize winning pumpkins. Also, if you'd like some good pumpkin growing and care tips, go back to earlier in this thread, my post #38. I have a few good links that I post at the start of each years thread that tell you step by step all about pumpkin growing, fertilizing, pollinating, ect.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I'm down to the one in the pot and one in the garden.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Jack Be Little seeding that I planted in a large planter (to take with me for the move) has gotten quite a bit bigger!! It's doing wonderful! I'm hoping that with a bigger planter than I used to use and more dirt space, that these container grown JBLs will give me a larger yield than before. Our move to the new house is definite, now, and we close on the new house on the 17th. This little guy is the only pumpkin plant I will get to have this year. I need to keep him extra happy and healthy for that reason!! He's off to a great start!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, I'm down to the one in the pot and one in the garden.


Oh no! Well, I hope the two you have left hang in there and do well for you, at least! Can you start some new seeds real quick, maybe?


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had lots of sprouts now... and a lot of them eaten by slugs. I also got this one, which looks like twins! Think I should still thin to one plant so they don't compete? Even if they did emerge from one seed I assume they are two independent plants, but who knows.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes I would thin to one single plant since they are so close together.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, that is two separate plants, hhh. Thin to one, for sure. Do not pull the extra one out, though, because the roots will be tangled. Simply pinch or cut the extra one at the base so you don't injure the roots of the one you are keeping. Keep the strongest looking one of the two.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If you have a good stock of soil nutrients and plenty of moisture all season, they can probably grow together. I usually plant a couple together per spot, an inch or two apart. But if soil moisture is limited, you're definitely better off just leaving one.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh yeah! My seeds have sprouted. I was gone for a week on military duty and came back to all my pumpkins arising from the soil! What a sight to see. This is my first time planting pumpkins also. Very excited. Just hope nothing gets to them and has them as a snack.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

What a nice thing to come back to-- a pumpkin plant welcome!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Well crap. Ye old pumpkin plants are not doing well at all. Our baby pam plant got about 4 inches tall and died. The jack o lantern plant grew a 3 foot vine and died. I haveno idea what happened. We watered and fertilized regularly, but the jack o lantern vine just seemed to shrive and call it quits after a couple of feet. I sowed more seeds of each a few days ago, maybe there will be time for those to produce something. On the up side, the sunflower plants are growing like crazy. Our few corn plants are holding steady, we might have some beans, and the tomatoes are doing well. We sowed a wildflower mix that isn't doing much of anything. On the whole I'm glad we might actually have some corn, tomatoes, and beans to eat; and I know our daughter will love seeing huge sunflowers. But I am kind of bummed that it looks like we will be buying pumpkins instead of harvesting our own. Well, better luck next time around right?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Danielball, so happy your seedlings are all coming up! 

McBernes, awww...I wonder what got to your vines?? How strange. I hope the new seeds you planted will get something going for you.
It's good your other veggies and sunflowers are doing well, though!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am starting to see tiny little flower buds forming on my JBL vine!! Yays! It won't be long, now!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Just a quick update. Most all of the seeds I planted in Peat pots sprouted. I ended up planting somewhere between 35 and 40 seeds in peat pots and only had 4 that never sprouted. One thing I did notice is that some of the seeds that I had leftover from previous years didn't seem to look too good, whereas the seeds that I had purchased this year all looked very healthy. In the future I'll only use new seeds. 

Yesterday I got the area ready behind where I work. This is the first year planting here and the area was covered in grass. About 2 weeks ago we fenced it off and laid down landscapers fabric to prevent the grass and weeds from coming up. I'm going to estimate the are is about 15 feet by 15 feet. We ended up cutting out 5 holes in the fabric, one at each corner and one in the middle. 

Once the holes were cut in the fabric we dug up the grass, and dug down about 6 inches due to a lot of stones. After getting rid of the stone and grass, we then filled the holes with fresh soil and made nice mounds that measure about 3 feet across. In each mound I planted 3 seeds that had been growing from the Peat Pots. 

In these mounds I used seeds that I had purchased from Johnnyseeds.com. I've never bought seeds online, but the sprouts looked very healthy in comparison to the old seeds I used. I ended up going with a Cargo, Wolf and Champion seed. I can't wait to see how these seeds do in this new area. 

I plan to plant the rest of my sprouts at my house in the next day or to. That area will contain the Cargo, Wolf, Peanut, Big Moon, Red Wharty Thing and several other smaller varieties. I'll post pictures in the future.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Just a quick update. Most all of the seeds I planted in Peat pots sprouted. I ended up planting somewhere between 35 and 40 seeds in peat pots and only had 4 that never sprouted. One thing I did notice is that some of the seeds that I had leftover from previous years didn't seem to look to good, whereas the seeds that I had purchased this year all looked very healthy. In the future I'll only use new seeds.
> 
> Yesterday I got the area ready behind where I work. This is the first year planting here and the area was covered in grass. About 2 weeks ago we fenced it off and laid down landscapers fabric to prevent the grass and weeds from coming up. I'm going to estimate the are is about 15 feet by 15 feet. We ended up cutting out 5 holes in the fabric, one at each corner and one in the middle.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

I've gone incredibly stupid from the intense heat and it's crazy busy here but a quick update on mine. They're still alive-upright-watered last night. However, with this intense heat (95+) have been unable to tend to them-they need pest protection/weeding-hoping they'll make it until it cools off. Craaaazy heat-has delayed yard/garden work. I'm in a stupor...

Glad to know many are having SUCCESS!

By the way, you CAN separate seedlings-I do it all the time and have had more success than failure (I use a wood skewer for detangling roots and do a fast transplant. I love bonus plants! Found a squash type plant growing in the lawn-might try to save it!) I have been doing this for decades, though. Experimentation can be fun and a learning experience if you feel confident/have time to mess around with it!

I'm a bit anxious because I CAN"T garden right now. Hoping they'll limp through the heat wave-not happy plants right now.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally planted my pumpkin seeds today. I know im 2 weeks behind schedule here in KY but keep my fingers
crossed they catch up..... I just used several packs of seeds I bought and some I saved from a year ago
from big pumpkins. A dark orange and a light orange one. I planted over a dozen seeds in a couple rows
10 feet long. Not a huge pumpkin patch but it is better than none. I dont have a tiller or time working 45 hours
a week to till up a garden.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Rigormortor said:


> Finally planted my pumpkin seeds today. I know im 2 weeks behind schedule here in KY but keep my fingers
> crossed they catch up...


Unless you get a ridiculously early frost, you should still be fine. Most of the normal sized pumpkins can produce with a 110-day season or less.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Unless you get a ridiculously early frost, you should still be fine. Most of the normal sized pumpkins can produce with a 110-day season or less.


Thanks. I will stay on top of them, water etc..... they will get enough sunshine. I planted a big patch 2 years ago and only got less than
a dozen pumpkins. I will see what happens this time.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Caught the squash bugs pitching woo in the pumpkin patch last night. I had to intervene. Naughty AND nastly little bugs.

Will be surveying the devastation tomorrow-we should be at about 89 degrees. WooHoo! Cold spell-NOT!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, the pot one is doing well. 










The others are struggling, but should end up fine.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I finally got around to planting yesterday. I didn't put a lot of thought or effort into it this year after taking last year off. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

I planted this week-end. Last year I started them inside, then planted them. They all died. So this year I just planted the seeds directly in the ground.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I finally got the rest of my seeds in the ground. Last week I planted 15 plants behind the office that I work at, and yesterday I got the remaining 24 seeds planted at my house. It's way too many plants for such a small area, but I've had pretty good success doing it the same way the past 4 years that I figured why change now. 

I started all of these inside, which I've always done. Hopefully they'll start taking off and I can get some good pictures to post.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I did not do any seeds, ended up going to Home Depot and buying mini pumpkins already started. So far so good, will take pics soon, my big problem right now is deer walking through my garden.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Gave my garden a makeover! We also planted our JBLs and Spooky Mix seeds. Already have sprouts but I don't know what they are. Can't wait to see what pops up!!

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks awesome Cwikhart!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, we just moved into the new house!! My potted JBL seems to be doing well after the transport. Yay! I need to find a place to put it before it starts to vine!! If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, I made a thread in the Off Topic part of the forum. http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/147340-we-just-bought-new-house.html#post1847846 It's an old, little Victorian era house...with a turret!! Halloween will be a blast there once we get it all fixed up...it needs some work, as most old homes do. I still need to figure out where I want to put my next years garden and pumpkins!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cwikhart it looks wonderful.

I have never grown pumpkins but think it would be awesome fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

UnOrthodOx, I never thought about planting in a big container. I may have to give this a try.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Cwikhart ... so whimsical ! It looks magical now ... once all the pumpkins and plants come in ... WOW!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope your JBLs that you transported do well for you WitchyKitty. I just checked out the house you bought and it looks awesome!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I love your garden Cwikhart. Very cool looking!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> UnOrthodOx, I never thought about planting in a big container. I may have to give this a try.


It works well for smaller pumpkins! I do this every year for my Jack Be Little mini pumpkins. That's how I was able to bring them with me to the new house. I usually used a big 16 inch wide, really deep pot and got some cute mini pumpkins...but this year I bought a big half barrel looking container and have it planted in there in the hopes of getting more pumpkins because of the larger amount of dirt. I have seen people use rubbermaid totes, baby pools, large flower containers, half barrels...anything that can hold a lot of dirt and has drainage!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My first male flowers on my JBL vine are blooming! I couldn't get a pic because I had to leave for work and by the time I got home they were closed. I'll try to get pics tomorrow! I also spotted my first, tiny female flower/baby pumpkin! It'll be a bit before she opens, but I'm just glad to see one!  

Anyone else getting any baby pumpkins, yet?? (Or big pumpkins, for those of you who got an early start?)


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

That's great news Witchy, nothing on my end yet but I got a late start.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I got a few pics, today! Here is a pic of some of the male flowers, and two pics of my first little babies on my female flowers!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

That's awesome! I can't wait to start seeing some blooms, but I know I still have several weeks until I'll start seeing anything.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice, WitchyKitty!
A mole dug back and forth under mine and killed most of them, so I had to replant. I have mostly gourds this year, but some pumpkins. I had so many pumpkins last year that half of them didn't get displayed or used (except for chicken food) so I took it easy this year. When the gourds are ripe, I'll be less busy.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We have 6 sprouts. I will probably remove 2 and keep 4. I'm keeping it small and simple this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It sounds like everyone is keeping their patches simple, this year.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> That's great news Witchy, nothing on my end yet but I got a late start.


Im off to a late start but have a dozen plants growing. Still have enough time here in KY for pumpkins.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got about 10 plants started, but they all seem to be growing pretty slowly. Hopefully we'll be getting some warmer weather to speed them up.

While we're waiting for the real pumpkins, if anyone has kids that would have fun with a felt board pumpkin, I've got one more set available. Check the thread here http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/147309-felt-board-jack-o-lanterns.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My JBL plant isn't getting enough sun where I have it's pot sitting...I have nowhere else to put it, though, because we are working on the whole yard. I hope it gets enough to get me a few little pumpkins, at least... I think I already had one female die before it was even close to blooming. I hate when that happens. I'm guessing the plant is too young, yet, to support it.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is the first time I've planted pumpkins. Mine are about 5-6 inches tall and have not started vining out. Is that normal or should I be worried. Also they are developing little buds. Will these be flowers? Because I've heard you want to snip those off if they develop this early. Thanks. 















These are older pictures from about 5 days ago. They are bigger now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Danielball483 said:


> This is the first time I've planted pumpkins. Mine are about 5-6 inches tall and have not started vining out. Is that normal or should I be worried. Also they are developing little buds. Will these be flowers? Because I've heard you want to snip those off if they develop this early. Thanks.


Mine normally vine out about mid-July. It is truly amazing when it starts. They seem to grow like three to four feet a week. Keep the watering up. I water mine three times a day for twenty minutes with a soaker hose. I have never worried about flower buds. I am always worried about not having enough flowers. IMO, flowers are a good way of determining that your plant is healthy with enough fertilizer and water.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheyenne Bush update. 

No vine yet, but the crown just keeps getting thicker, about as thick as my daughter's fist now. Just applied a second round of fertilizer. That yard light is 3ft tall.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Danielball483 said:


> This is the first time I've planted pumpkins. Mine are about 5-6 inches tall and have not started vining out. Is that normal or should I be worried. Also they are developing little buds. Will these be flowers? Because I've heard you want to snip those off if they develop this early. Thanks.


You have a little time, yet, before they start vining, if they are still that small. You should be okay. 

The first flowers that show up are males...those I leave alone because they attract the bees to your patch and get them coming there regularly so they will be present when your females start blooming. The females will start blooming a week or so after the males started, give or take, usually. (The females have a tiny, round baby pumpkin at their base, and a very short stem from the vine, so you will know which are which when they start to form. Males have a long stem and no baby under the flower.) My earlier post #38, way back in this thread, has some links to pumpkin growing tips, if you need some quick info.

If you are growing larger pumpkins then, yes, I guess you could remove the early, closer to the base of the vine females if you'd like. I have heard that the reasoning for this is a larger pumpkin that is too close to the vine base could break your vine, misshape your pumpkin, ect, because the growing pumpkin would push/pull on the close to the ground vine...not enough growing room when close to the base of the whole plant, basically. I have never grown full sized pumpkins, yet, I only do minis and pie sized, so I can't say if removing those first, close females is truly needed or not. (I'm sure someone here will have the answer, as there are several who grow larger pumpkins and know all about that!!) I never have to remove any females on smaller pumpkins. They all do just fine. 

I have, also, heard that if you are growing larger pumpkins and you have a ton of them going on a vine, that you could remove some of the weaker looking ones to give more food and energy to growing the remaining ones if you really want. There are sites online that talk about this, specifically. Again, I've never had to do that, so I can't say from experience. I, personally, wouldn't remove female flowers unless they were in a bad spot for growing or I was growing large ones or giants and really needed to lessen the amount of them to get good size on the others...if your start removing flowers early, you never know if you may not get many more, or any more at all, and may have ended up needing some of the ones you removed! I would make sure I had enough females that are pollinated and growing their babies before I got rid of any, just to be safe, but that's me. Good luck with your first patch!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Cheyenne Bush update.
> 
> No vine yet, but the crown just keeps getting thicker, about as thick as my daughter's fist now. Just applied a second round of fertilizer. That yard light is 3ft tall.


So excited to see how those turn out! My new house, once again, doesn't have a good area for long vine pumpkin growing. Bush and semi-bush vines may be my best option.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*First Pics of the Season*

I figured it was my turn to post some pics. I feel okay about where I am at this year. This weekend I covered the main stalk on the plants with more soil. I have such a problem with vine borers that every little bit helps. If those suckers get in the main stem at the bottom that is just about all she wrote. If they get in on a secondary vine or few inches up then I have had plants survive. 

Last year, I strayed away from Burpee and just bought generic seed at Walmart. Big mistake for me. Back to Burpee and back to almost 100% germination. I have switched to Atlantic Giants from Big Max. I get so few survivors because I generally get two waves of vine borers. If I only get one or two survivors then hopefully they will be large.

Big lesson this year, do not start Atlantic Giants in peat pots. My peat pot plants suck and the ones directly sowed into the ground are significantly bigger. The first picture is from the really good side which has about 25 plants and were directly sowed and the second one is from the sad peat pot side with about 15 plants with only 3 doing well. At least the sad side should help produce flowers to the benefit of the entire patch.

Just a final note, I fully realize that I have way too many Atlantic Giants in one area. I generally lose a majority of plants to the vine borer attacks so we shall see what finally happens.

Stay tuned......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I did lose my first female, but I have two more, today, and some new vines starting, too, so hopefully all will be well from here on out. (This rather chilly temp drop didn't help, either.) We moved the container over a little to see if we can get it some more sun...lol, we will be tripping on the vines, though, because it has to sit on our walkway right now. I guess we will have to walk in the grass, lol.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Update on mine this year

These are my Triple Treats









These are my Jack O Laterns










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oddly cold temps for July (Highs in 60's and low 70's and lows in the 50's...crazy!!) and not enough sun have made more of my immature females abort. Sigh. My poor plant is under a lot of environmental stress since being moved to the new house. The vines, leaves and male flowers are beautiful...the plant just refuses to support females. Same good soil with same nutrients that I always use, just crummy pumpkin weather. I moved it to a sunnier spot...though still not 100% sun all day...and the weather is warming back up with more sun, so hopefully the next female will take and bloom.  I've never had this happen, before, and with only having the one plant this year because of the move, I only get one shot at my own pumpkins this year. I really can't wait until we can get a true garden in next year!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Cheyenne Bush update.
> 
> No vine yet, but the crown just keeps getting thicker, about as thick as my daughter's fist now. Just applied a second round of fertilizer. That yard light is 3ft tall.


Well, it's buried that light now...

Still no flowers.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've had male flowers on the pumpkins, but not yet on the gourds. Pumpkins have tiny, tiny female flower buds, but they're several days of development away yet. I'm far behind last year, but I'm not too worried about it, as far as the pumpkins go.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have lift off!! Hallelujah, I finally had a female (mini pumpkin) set! Once I saw that one was finally going to live long enough to open, I made sure to wake up early and go hand pollinate it. It looks like I have another near ready to open, too, and new vines starting! Whew! I was getting worried, there. Here's a pic of my first set pumpkin:


















(We needed a temporary place to put my plant and pumpkin containers at the new house, so we threw some patio blocks, that the previous owner left behind, down near the side door. It is serving two purposes...a platform for the plants and a weed blocker, because there will be a deck built over this area at some point.)

Hopefully, I will have some more actual mini pumpkin pics, soon, to show you guys!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

*Update on plants behind my office*

I hadn't been at work since Thursday the 7th, so it came as quite a surprise when I pulled in and saw my plants had taken off, and almost all of them had male flowers! No females yet, but I did notice several that were getting to be a nice size, and expect those to bloom in about a week or so. All the plants look so healthy and I'm expecting some really nice results.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Update on my plants. Starting to vine a little and have male flowers now. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's pumpkin vines are looking great!!!! 

I now have two baby pumpkins going! I see more tiny females popping up, as well! Here's to hoping I can keep this vine alive...with all the odd weather we keep having...long enough to get them to grow and ripen!


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome. I have 3 female buds just starting. Only issue is I really have zero bees around. Does anyone here hand pollinate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hand pollinated my early flowers last year. The bees didn't bother with them until there were lots of flowers-- then they came in droves! The bumblebees were ok. The squash bees were great for gathering and pollinating, but my honeybees were just a little too efficient at gathering the big (highly visible) grains of pollen. Between them and the rootworm beetles, there was little-to-none left for the flowers by mid July. A lot of mornings I got up early, hand pollinated, and used a twist-tie to close the female flowers back up. I hated to cut my bees out of the nectar, but it seemed to be the only way the pollen was going to stay around. 

It turned out I had far more pumpkins than I could use, even with giving a bunch away.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Getting lots of flowers, but nothing setting. This is not totally abnormal for the heat we're having. It's kinda getting a sorta 'vine' as well (one side is clearly getting longer than the other). Likely spill out of the barrel in another week or two.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I always hand pollinate, bees or no bees. I like to make absolutely sure they get pollinated, lol. Since I'm now at the new house and just have my pumpkins in a container by the back door this year, I don't really have any bees, so hand pollination is a must until we get the garden in out back for next year. I watch the night before to see if there will be any bloomed females in the morning, then wake up early to hand pollinate if there is. I just pluck a new, bloomed male, pull back the petals and use it to "paint" all parts of the stigma inside of the female with pollen. I usually break off the stamen and leave it inside the female's stigma, too, just in case, lol.

Here, I'll link this again for those who need a "how to": http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/pollen.htm


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine went in so late because the weather was bipolar this spring that they're just vining now. The cucumber and tomatoes are just starting to flower, so they should follow suit soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the weather has been odd, again, so I lost my second baby pumpkin. It didn't set correctly. It looks like several of the newer babies aren't going to get to bloom, either. So, I'm back to one, lol. At least I know I'll have one little pumpkin of my own if the rest keep dying off the remainder of the season.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*What a difference two weeks makes!*

I have posted the pics from two weeks ago, and pics from the today at the same angles. I already have one pumpkin set. I am so glad that I plant so many and never give up on poor plants. Nearly all my males were from the sad side. The great side seemed to skip the male flower phase. I feel so good about this year that I have added a fabric fence just to help discourage neighborhood dogs and deer. Some of my vines are going to be running outside of the pumpkin patch.

Knock on wood, I survived the first phase of vine borers with flying colors. I only lost a couple of plants. Normally, I lose about half. Phase 2 of the attack is like mid August.

PICS FROM TWO WEEKS AGO




Col. Fryght said:


>



PICS FROM TODAY:


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am up to at least three set pumpkins. On the down side, I am experiencing some downy mildew. It looks like fungicide time this weekend. Hopefully, I can contain the outbreak.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Took to hand pollinating since I'm not seeing the bee traffic this year (but then, 1 pumpkin in a pot as opposed to 30 in the garden, I don't blame the bees)

Have one set. The bush pumpkins' denser foliage is proving problematic with some kind of mildew/mold/disease. I've started a weekly treatment of fungicide that seems to be holding it off. Coupled with pruning and having my daughter change watering tactics. 

My pumpkin that set lies just outside the pot, though, so I'm going to have to find some way of propping it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My one, single little JBL. It's a happy little pumpkin, even though the rest of the plant is suffering.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

What a great thread! We have several vines growing this year, including some "giant" variety and some minis. Just noticed the first female giant started to set:







Looking forward to updated photos from everyone throughout the summer/fall!
--JaCk


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The gourds seem to be enjoying the heat wave. They were in late (mostly re-plant due to mole damage) but they're taking off now. One plant has runners in 7 directions. If we get a late frost, they should be pretty good.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

JaCk said:


> What a great thread! We have several vines growing this year, including some "giant" variety and some minis. Just noticed the first female giant started to set:
> 
> Looking forward to updated photos from everyone throughout the summer/fall!
> --JaCk


I planted only Atlantic Giants. I plan on posting picks of my set pumpkins once they get to about cantaloupe size. I have one that should be there this weekend. I am really hoping to sneak one through this year. I am under no pretense that I am going to grow a super giant the size of a small car, but it would be cool to grow something around 200 or 300 pounds.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheyenne Bush pic update. 










Moved a table for the new pumpkin, which is near the end of the 'vine' just barely out of the pot. Also weekly pruning and fungicide tonight.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

All of my female buds seem to be dying and not even opening to have the opportunity to pollinate. Any others experiencing this or have any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Danielball483 said:


> All of my female buds seem to be dying and not even opening to have the opportunity to pollinate. Any others experiencing this or have any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, mine are, too. It's really annoying and I've never had this happen, before. I have only gotten two to bloom early on in the season and since then, the rest die when they are tiny. I believe mine is due to the weather, as we were getting some unusually cool nights for while, there, and not enough heat...then it went straight to super, unbearable heat, ect. My vine is putting all of it's energy into trying to survive rather than put out females.

If your weather is fine, it could be something to do with certain nutrients your plant is missing, ect...again, the vine is aborting females to put energy into growth instead of fruit.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

What about watering? I've switched to every 3-4 days. Is that a no go or should it be everyday? Avg high is 93 and avg low is about 70 at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have always watered daily, if it doesn't rain, that is...as long as the plant needs it. If the soil is moist, I won't water, obviously, as too much water can be bad, too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> If the soil is moist, I won't water, obviously, as too much water can be bad, too.


Exactly-- it depends a lot on your soil composition. If you have sandy soil, your plants will need more watering. We have slightly clay loam, and I only watered a couple times this year, when the plants were tiny. By now they should have good root systems. I might have to water in the day or two if it doesn't rain, though. We're definitely in a hot spell --for MN, anyway. Yesterday we had our third day of the season that hit 90 degrees here. Ugh!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Of the 5 or so varieties I planted, the Ol' Zebs are taking off. Vines probably about 8 feet, plenty of buds. All the others are only about a foot so far. I suspect it's more due to location than the variety though, as the Ol' Zebs are in a sunnier spot. But they will soon outgrow that spot. What advice do you guys have on limiting space? Can I snip the end of the vine? Can I cut secondary vines? Or should I just keep wrapping the vines around and let them overlap?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Of the 5 or so varieties I planted, the Ol' Zebs are taking off. Vines probably about 8 feet, plenty of buds. All the others are only about a foot so far. I suspect it's more due to location than the variety though, as the Ol' Zebs are in a sunnier spot. But they will soon outgrow that spot. What advice do you guys have on limiting space? Can I snip the end of the vine? Can I cut secondary vines? Or should I just keep wrapping the vines around and let them overlap?


If my vines get too long, and I have nowhere to run them, I will pinch off the very, itty bitty tip leaf buds on the end of the vine. The leaves remaining will get bigger, and the remaining vine will get a tiny bit longer as it grows out, but it will eventually halt the growth of the vine. See pic below:









That is just my method, as it heals up fast and doesn't leave a huge, open wound on the end of the vine that bugs, disease, ect can get into. It also lessens moisture loss. 

If you do cut a vine shorter, it can be helpful to bury the cut end in the soil to protect it...you don't have to, but you can if you are worried about it. I have read that, if your vine gets too crazy, you can, also, prune the extra little vines that start off of the secondary vines to thin it out...again, burying the ends if you desire for extra protection. I have both left them open and buried them...depending on where the cut/broken vine is. I trellis my smaller ones, usually, and I have no way to bury the open ends. They all lived, regardless, lol, but I keep an eye on them. (Speaking of trellising...I trellis smaller varieties to give them more room to grow if I have a small space!)

Overlapping too many times can block air movement and cause mold/mildew issues...plus more places for buggies to hide, so be careful if you do this. 

Here is a link that further speaks on vine maintenance: http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/vines.htm

One more note on pruning: make sure your vine has females and some set pumpkins before you hack off the end of the main and secondary vines...or you will just be removing the vine that your pumpkins would have grown on!! That would be bad, lol.  Again, I'm no professional expert at this, but these are my own observations and things I've read that have worked well for me.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Danielball483 said:


> What about watering? I've switched to every 3-4 days. Is that a no go or should it be everyday? Avg high is 93 and avg low is about 70 at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have mine on a soaker hose and a timer. I water my plants three times a day for twenty minutes. It has been 95 or higher almost everyday for the last two weeks. I am going to add a fourth watering to the timer this weekend now that pumpkins are starting to set.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Danielball483 said:


> All of my female buds seem to be dying and not even opening to have the opportunity to pollinate. Any others experiencing this or have any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's 2 times I've noticed this:

1: the pumpkin has one set, some varieties abort the females at that point to focus on the one. At some point it returns to normal. In these situations, you get one large and a couple smaller per vine.

2: It's too hot. Especially with french varieties. (cinderella, musquee, etc) It's soil temp that matters. You can attempt to shade the plants with a screen or mesh, I've had success planting these intertwined with pimpkins that grow 'taller' leaves and thus shade the French ones.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> There's 2 times I've noticed this:
> 
> 2: It's too hot. Especially with french varieties. (cinderella, musquee, etc) It's soil temp that matters. You can attempt to shade the plants with a screen or mesh, I've had success planting these intertwined with pimpkins that grow 'taller' leaves and thus shade the French ones.



I have read that pumpkins have a hard time fertilizing over 90 degrees. But hey, who doesn't ?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> I have read that pumpkins have a hard time fertilizing over 90 degrees. But hey, who doesn't ?


Living in an area that is almost always over 90+ through the summer and having no trouble, it's actually the morning temps/overnight lows that matter. Species have different ideals, but 50s and 60s seem to be best.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

We have been having a time with plants. McBernes planted some and I had been watching them trying to make sure they were watered if they started not looking good. Well every one I watch after died. I had pretty much given up just because I did not think there were anymore pumpkin plants left alive out there. The other day I was looking out at our sunflowers that had fallen over during a storm and trying to decide what to do about them. Lo and behold I noticed there was a pumpkin plant out there. I went out and tied up the sunflower plants to get them off of it and sort of moved it from where it was growing out so that I could see how big it was. Apparently we should have just planted them and left them alone because look at this thing. It is three times the size of the last one that died and I did not even know it was out there. Our weeds need to be pulled (again) but I am just shocked that the one plant I did nothing to is the one that is thriving. I have watered it twice since I found it but I am afraid to do much else since it is doing so well on its on.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

For those of you who have experienced a lot of female flower buds that have never opened, you're not alone. I experienced several of those this season. They look so promising and then you find that the flower just withers and the gourd never sets. Just want to mention that it will probably happen eventually. Don't get discouraged! Last night, I noticed my first female bud of the season that looked really promising:







You can see the tips of the bud are actually yellow, and it seems that this is a great sign that the flower will open the following morning...and sure enough, it did!







I pollenated today from another plant, so hopefully it will set. After a few failed buds, usually the plants will come through and put out some mature female flowers...just give them time. Make sure the vines aren't stressed and have plenty of water, and you should be good. Good luck everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's vines are looking great!! I can't wait to see more pumpkins/gourds!

Yeah, when the female flower buds begin to turn orange, that's the sign I look for that they will open in the morning and I will need to go out early and pollinate.

I already know my plant is stressed and that's why my females aren't blooming, but wilting when tiny. I already had two bloom...one gave me a pumpkin, the other failed due to heavy rain right after I pollinated it. The babies have been dying off before bloom ever since. The weather is still up and down, so I doubt I'll get anymore...but I'm still giving it a chance. I pretty much figured I'd have little to no pumpkins this year only having one, little vine in a container, so I'm not too depressed about it. I wasn't expecting much. Next year when we get the new garden put in, I'll be back in the game!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

My pumpkins growing.....


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Omg Omg Omg 
I've never grown a plant in my life. Ever. But I read all these posts and thought "it would be cheaper to grow my own than pay $6 per pumpkin at halloween." So, even though I was VERY late to the party, I ordered 4 packets from burpee and made my husband help me plant over the 4th of july. Here I am today:























I haven't posted pictures of my jbls because they are just growing like little plants and not jack's beanstalk.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice, that about when I planted mine like July 1st. I know im behind but might as well give it a shot and see if I can
grow any pumpkins this time around.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

*July 26th update.*

The plants I have at my office have really taken off! I've been trying to water them pretty regularly, but with temps the past 2 weeks in the mid 90's, it's been tough to keep up. Yesterday we got several storms that dropped in excess of an inch of rain, so I'm hoping that will help.

Here's a view of the entire patch:









Here are the three largest. All 3 are about 6 inches tall and have been growing pretty well. I also have about 6-8 others that have just opened in the past 3 days, so I'm hopeful they too will start taking off.






















The plants I have at home just don't seem to be doing too well this year, but I also haven't given them as much attention that I have in the past. I'm hardly seeing any flowers at all, and have yet to see any males open.


----------



## Laatz-Makela Sandy (Jul 20, 2016)

I direct sowed my seeds about 5 weeks ago, have some blossoms, will post pics soon in chicago area


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on some commercial grade fungicides. The last two weeks have been super humid with 95 degree highs here in Atlanta. Some of plants started to develop downy mildew and I started to lose leaves. This week I sprayed the vines with the generic chlorothalonil (Immunox, Daconcil). I ordered Quintec, Phostrol and Rally fungicides used by commercial growers. 

I hope my wife does not see the charge.  But darn it, I want at least one pumpkin that makes people ooh and ahh. I figure my prop budget will take a hit this year because of the fungicide purchase. The bright side is that the commericial stuff is for use on acreage so my fungicide should last for a couple of years.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I spent about two hours in the pumpkin patch last night. I spent about an hour weeding and looking for vine borer eggs on the vines. I found about 8 eggs and enjoyed squishing them. These eggs are a part of the second wave of vine borers that those of us in the South get to enjoy. Then I sprayed the vines with insecticide and I put out three bottles of Sevin Dust around the base of the plants.

I have about 4-5 set pumpkins. I will probably spray some fungicide this weekend, though it looks like my mildew outbreak was contained to only three or four plants. Next weekend I will start pulling plants without pumpkins. But right now they make good vine borer egg decoys and the flowers are a plus.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok I have male flowers blooming, no females yet..... I check twice a day, in the morning and at night.....


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheyenne bush update. 

Already small carver size. About the size/shape of a football. 










Almost all flowering has stopped, with the flowers dying before they open. 100+ degrees the last 2 weeks, though, I'm guessing that plays no small part. The "vine", such as it is, hasn't grown much beyond where the pumpkin sits, but a second and third 'vine' have started off the crown now.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a few gourds set now, and I'm wondering what other people are using for fertilizer throughout the season? I'm using water soluble Miracle Grow weekly at the base of the vines.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

JaCk said:


> I have a few gourds set now, and I'm wondering what other people are using for fertilizer throughout the season? I'm using water soluble Miracle Grow weekly at the base of the vines.


Hmmm in not using a fertilizer and my plants are growing good. Just sun and water for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

At the old house, in previous years, I usually planted the seeds in fresh soil that I worked into the old soil that has organic compost/nutrients/fertilizer already in it. That usually lasts for awhile, so I don't have to bother doing anything else. Later in the season, if needed, I add a little bit of regular miracle grow into the water, on occasion. For my vines that are planted in the veggie garden, I use the organic miracle grow, again, later in the season, just on occasion, if needed.

I'm sure I'll do the same when I get a garden going here at this house next year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

JaCk said:


> I have a few gourds set now, and I'm wondering what other people are using for fertilizer throughout the season? I'm using water soluble Miracle Grow weekly at the base of the vines.


In the garden, I would normally use fish emulsion fertilizer. This pot experiment is all I have going this year, and am using miracle grow vegetable granules.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, guys -- I also added compost, manure, and peat moss into the soil at the beginning of the season, so it's probably pretty good. As long as the vines are looking ok, I think I'll continue treating with miracle grow too.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Got a couple plants ahead of the rest, some pumpkins coming along nicely, way ahead of where I've been in past years.













Each plant has another female bud that hasn't opened yet. I'm not sure the space I've got them in can support any more than that.
The other 8 or so plants are much smaller, half of them have male flowers opening, even one that's only a few inches big (not expecting any pumpkins off that plant). I'm surprised at the difference in growth, since the conditions aren't _that_ different. Hoping the plants that are behind will still produce some.


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

I planted several in different spots around my yard. Only one of them (the one that gets the _least_ sunlight is doing all that well. Th rest grew to a couple of inches, then stalled out. 
Even on the good one, I'm getting nothing but Male flowers.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Mayzshon said:


> I planted several in different spots around my yard. Only one of them (the one that gets the _least_ sunlight is doing all that well. Th rest grew to a couple of inches, then stalled out.
> Even on the good one, I'm getting nothing but Male flowers.


I did the same too. Planted in 2 locations and they all seem to be doing fine. One location is ahead of the other because I planted it first. It is full of male blooms so far. Remember you will get male blooms first, then the females will follow. SO keep checking..... your females can be any day now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This pot experiment is all I have going this year, and am using miracle grow vegetable granules.


I have a feeling that miracle grow has been used before on pot experiments. lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Picture time. I have about 6-7 set pumpkins but only three are worth showing. Please keep in mind, that I am growing Atlantic Giants, so my level of growth and color is different than other varieties. Next week, I will include a point of reference for the pumpkins. All three pumpkins are about the size of footballs. Although in the pics, they look like tennis balls.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Photo update, 8/1/16: My giants have set a few gourds now, and they're progressing nicely. One vine has three gourds, so I may limit it to two.








I also planted some baby white pumpkins, which have started setting nicely. I think I have 8-10 baby's on the vines now. It's funny, the baby vines like to grow upward, attached to my tomatoes and fences.








I'm watering a lot each night now, very hot here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I'm loving all the pumpkins!! I can't wait until next year when I can get a garden in at this house! My mother in law walked over and said my one, little pumpkin was so cute, lol. Sure, it's definitely adorable, but I'm used to so many more than just one, lol. Oh well. My little guy is probably about ready to be harvested, but I'm going to leave him on the vine as long as possible so he will last through the season.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I'm loving all the pumpkins!! I can't wait until next year when I can get a garden in at this house! My mother in law walked over and said my one, little pumpkin was so cute, lol. Sure, it's definitely adorable, but I'm used to so many more than just one, lol. Oh well. My little guy is probably about ready to be harvested, but I'm going to leave him on the vine as long as possible so he will last through the season.



I am not sure if it is possible to spoil a pumpkin, but if it is, he is the luckiest little pumpkin in the world.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I spent about an hour and half last night in the patch weeding, spraying and building up the base mounds with more top soil. I figure that it cannot hurt to hide the main stems from the dreaded vine borers.

Speaking of which, I killed two vine borer grubs from a plant that I pulled and I found only one egg last night. I really believe that I am near the end of my second wave. I put out two cans of Sevin dust and sprayed some insecticide about 8:00 pm to avoid the bees, and of course it rained cats and dogs at 10 pm. On the bright side, I turned off my automatic water timer this morning.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> We haven't had trouble with vine borers (just plagues of cucumber beetles and corn borers), but after the mild winter we're having, I'm prepared for more pests this year. Getting down to 35 below zero has it's advantages.


I was re-reading the thread this morning and found oojen's post in March humorous. I can think I one giant disadvantage to 35 below zero- it's damn cold !!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am not sure if it is possible to spoil a pumpkin, but if it is, he is the luckiest little pumpkin in the world.


My pumpkins would be jealous if they knew. They have to fend for themselves when it comes to nutrients and water. They do have a lovely hilltop view of the surrounding fields and forests-- does that help compensate? They better get those roots down deep early on, though, because there are too many higher-ranking demands on my care-and-nurture time (family, dog, cats, hens, bees, lizard, exotic houseplants, yard and flower gardens, keeping the hummingbird feeders and the birdbaths filled...on and on.) I do effect good weed control, so they have that going for them. 



Col. Fryght said:


> I was re-reading the thread this morning and found oojen's post in March humorous. I can think I one giant disadvantage to 35 below zero- it's damn cold !!!


Yeah, well, there's that - haha! We did have a mild winter, though-- lowest temp being a mere 21 below 0 F, though I suppose "mild" is relative. We have nice summers-- only a few days have hit 90. Prior couple summers, we didn't get that hot at all. Anyway-- there are, in spite of our subtropical winter, far fewer pests on my Cucurbits this year than at this time last year. Unfortunately, the late start means there are far fewer blossoms, too, and it's the flowers and developing fruits that are the main targets of our most common pests here.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

OK, so I now have 4 pumpkins that are about the size of a basketball, which is awesome. I mean these things are absolutely taking off! They doubled in size over a 5 day period while I was gone on vacation due to the incredible heat wave, followed by a ton of rain. Here's my problem, and I hope someone has an answer: In that patch I have planted 15 total plants. Only 4 of them have produced a pumpkin. I'd be willing to bet that I have had 2 dozen other females either abort before the flower even opened, or they aborted within a couple days of the flower opening. 

In my patch at home I have around 20 plants going, and I have yet to have a single female open. I really don't even have a lot of males opening at that location.

Does anyone have any suggestions? For about 2 weeks, we had temperatures constantly in the 90's with no rain. I tried to water them when they seemed to be wilting. I also gave them Miracle Gro twice, but the last time was about 2 weeks ago. I'd love any suggestions.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> OK, so I now have 4 pumpkins that are about the size of a basketball, which is awesome.


Okay, without pictures we will have to downgrade them to baseball size.  Good question on the flowers. I read one article that said to pinch off the over supply of male flowers and hope that the extra energy will go to new flowers and possibly females. I planted two packets of seeds of the same variety. It seemed that one packet produced an even amount of males and females, while the other was almost all males for the first six weeks of flower producing. I cannot believe that you have a water or nutrient problem given your current success of set pumpkins.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, without pictures we will have to downgrade them to baseball size.  Good question on the flowers. I read one article that said to pinch off the over supply of male flowers and hope that the extra energy will go to new flowers and possibly females. I planted two packets of seeds of the same variety. It seemed that one packet produced an even amount of males and females, while the other was almost all males for the first six weeks of flower producing. I cannot believe that you have a water or nutrient problem given your current success of set pumpkins.


For your viewing pleasure, I ran out and snapped some quick pics since I'm still at work. I'd say these were pollinated maybe 2 weeks ago, but I'm not positive. They are just taking off. I just wish the ret of the plants would start throwing out some pumpkins like these.

Thanks for the info. I've had a few open up in the last day or so, and I'm going to keep an eye on them to see if they abort. If they do, I'll have to try something like pinching off some of the males. I was afraid that maybe I gave them too much fertilizer. Actually my boss gave it to them, so he may have overdone it. 

#1









#2









#3









#4


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Too much Nitrogen will indeed encourage more foliar growth, but less fruit set, so that might very well have been the problem if you had some inexperienced helper watering.
But the pumpkins you guys already have set look great!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor, what variety of pumpkin are those? I seem to recall a previous post from you that you planted several varieties. I appreciate the photos. You will be amazed how many people will post pics in October of their pumpkins who have never posted during the season. The journey is what makes this thread enjoyable.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good way to keep pests i.e. cucumber beetles away?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am in a constant battle with vine borers. I put Sevin dust on the base of the plants and I dust a one foot circle around the plants since vine borers emerge from the soil. And right now, I also spray the plants weekly with Malathion by Ortho which can be found at HD and Wally. I spray all stems and lightly spray the leaves. I only spray the insecticide after 7 pm to avoid the bees. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am in a constant battle with vine borers. I put Sevin dust on the base of the plants and I dust a one foot circle around the plants since vine borers emerge from the soil. And right now, I also spray the plants weekly with Malathion by Ortho which can be found at HD and Wally. I spray all stems and lightly spray the leaves. I only spray the insecticide after 7 pm to avoid the bees.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


My plants aren't that huge yet (I'll take pictures tomorrow) but I'll definitely look into Sevin dust at HD, thinking about trying a row cover too just to be on the safe side.. My first time growing anything so it's pretty exciting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I will agree with the waiting until night to apply if you must use bug killers and such...you really want to make sure the bees are gone for the day so they don't get hit with it. Also, try to not get any poisons on the flowers or buds...which many people know, but I always like to stress it, lol, as you don't want to accidentally kill your pollinators! There are organic, safe remedies, too, but they sometimes don't work as well if you have a real pest issue going on. I use poisons as a last resort (I have Sevin Dust on hand, too, just in case! I think I've had to use it once in the last four years or so.). Good luck!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw my first flowers today!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I did some work in the garden last night. I sprayed the last of my Daconcil fungicide that was in the sprayer. I will be switching to a rotation of the commerical fungicides that arrived last week. Also, I am starting to pull some weakly vines and next weekend I will remove all main vines that do not have set pumpkins. I try to leave all the plants in garden as long as possible to act as decoys for the vine borers.

But, I need to turn my attention now to the set pumpkins and making sure that they have enough room and air flow to grow some nice big pumpkins. I pulled/pruned about 8 feet of vines last night, and I did not find any borer eggs or grubs in the vines. Hopefully that means the second generation is coming to a close.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Mayor, what variety of pumpkin are those? I seem to recall a previous post from you that you planted several varieties. I appreciate the photos. You will be amazed how many people will post pics in October of their pumpkins who have never posted during the season. The journey is what makes this thread enjoyable.


In this particular patch I planted 1 hill, containing 3 plants called "Champion." This hill has produced 3 out of the 4 pumpkins I have set. 

Two of the hills contain 3 plants each called "Wolf" pumpkins. So far I haven't had any females form on these 6 plants.

The last two hills contain 3 plants each of "Cargo" pumpkins. So far I have only 1 pumpkin from these 6 plants. 

All of these seeds were from johnnyseeds.com. I did notice I had two females open up this morning, so I'm very excited to see if they will actually grow. I noticed bees inside both of the open flowers, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

You're totally right about seeing the photos as the season progresses. I love seeing everyone's progress and like to be able to compare it to my own. I know how difficult it can be to be able to grow these pumpkins, and the constant battle against disease, insects, weather, etc...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> In this particular patch I planted 1 hill, containing 3 plants called "Champion." This hill has produced 3 out of the 4 pumpkins I have set.
> 
> Two of the hills contain 3 plants each called "Wolf" pumpkins. So far I haven't had any females form on these 6 plants.
> 
> ...


I've done wolf before. I seem to recall they needed a megacrapton of space, so 3 in one hill might be crowding them. If you get some, though, THOSE HANDLES!!!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Have big leaves growing. Alot of male blooms, waiting on the females which should be any day now....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have any such impressive pumpkin fruit to show off, but I can share the main Pumpkin/gourd patch. I have a few more plants in another patch, and a couple volunteers from open-pollinated One Too Many &/or Red Warty.









There are a couple more Orange Cutie plants off to the right, but that's most of it. Straight back, the tall stuff is an overgrown lettuce mesclun. I use lettuce in the spring and early summer, and what I don't get used, I let go to seed. That gives me more fresh lettuce in fall, and the following spring-- which I let go to seed for the next crop. (There was a big Lambsquarters plant too, but I got that pulled since.) Back, but to the right of center are a few tomato plants. I have to keep the Cucurbit vines pruned or turned back from them.

I've been dusting the pumpkins to save them from rootworm beetles. Had I not, there would be nothing left of them. (The white powdery stuff-- not mildew but Sevin.) The beetles like pumpkins more than they do Lagenaria gourds, but after yesterday's rain, they've come on with a vengeance on everything. I pollinated the two female flowers and twist-tied them shut. I removed all the male flowers (leaving nothing to attract bees) and dusted the entire patch. I plan to go out this evening and take off the male gourd flowers. It probably wouldn't be necessary, as moths tend to hover and not crawl around on the dusted leaves...but just in case. I have a weak spot for most Sphinx moths.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> I don't have any such impressive pumpkin fruit to show off, but I can share the main Pumpkin/gourd patch. I have a few more plants in another patch, and a couple volunteers from open-pollinated One Too Many &/or Red Warty.
> 
> View attachment 284647
> 
> ...


Wow! That is one impressive set up! I'd love to have that much room to plant.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Wow! That is one impressive set up! I'd love to have that much room to plant.


I second that motion on oojen's back forty. Although, I would have to keep a picture of the yard in the summer hanging near the fire place on those -35 degree nights in the winter. Just teasing, I went to graduate school in Wisconsin, so I now what it is like. I just hope you have mountains nearby because cross country skiing does not count as a fun recreational activity. Although, I enjoy snow mobiles for the first couple of hours.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

X3 --- very impressive pumpkin patch, oojen! I can't wait to see your harvest this fall.

The Colonel left off one amazing winter activity, which is probably amazing for you guys out there: ICE FISHING! One of my favorite things in life that I look forward to starting the day after Halloween each year. 

Rigormortor: looking good! Hopefully some female blossoms will on their way soon!


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

I've always wanted to grow my own pumpkins, nice to see how people are doing with them here!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

I have tried and tried and tried to grow pumpkins but the vine borers get them every year, along with all my squash and zucchini (#@-‰*#:&@!). I have a question tho and that is -- How do you tell the male from the female plants??? ????


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Kitty! The vines produce both male and female flowers, but the male flowers usually appear and open first. The female female come later, and always have a small, tiny pumpkin underneath at the base of the petals. The female flowers look like this:







Hope that helps!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty, male flowers are on a long, thin stem and have a single center stamen covered in pollen. The females are on a very short stem, have a multi part sigma in the center and have a baby pumpkin (round or oval lump) right below the flower on the stem. Here is a link to show you some pics and hand pollinating How-tos!

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/pollen.htm


My next two posts here in this thread have some pics to show you what I am talking about a little better! ----->


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some pics of my different females...some tiny, some right after the bloom:





























You will see they all have a tiny pumpkin at the base. I don't have a good pic of the inside of any of my female flowers, but it has a mulit part stigma, as I said, above. Here is a pic of the center of a male, which only has the one center stamen...long stem, no baby pumpkin at base:










This same flower info goes for all types in this family of plants...pumpkins, gourds, squash, cucumbers, ect.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I grabbed some pics off the computer...here is a pic of the center stigma of the female...see? multi parts rather than the single part the male has in the pic I showed you:









Here is a good pic of someone removing the petals from a male flower and using it to hand pollinate the female...you just use the males center stamen to paint all parts of the female center stigma with pollen! (pollen on the male is fresh and viable only the day it blooms...the earlier in the day, the better the pollen. Later in the day, most pollen will be gone by bees or less viable. Make sure male is fully bloomed before using for pollination, though, or the pollen won't be mature!










Hopefully these posts I just made will help you, and others, in your pumpkin growing!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I usually swab the female with two stamens and leave a third one at the bottom of the female in case any bees want to hop on both of them. My success rate is basically 100%. But I think everybody does well at it. There is a science to it, just not rocket science.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I usually swab the female with two stamens and leave a third one at the bottom of the female in case any bees want to hop on both of them. My success rate is basically 100%. But I think everybody does well at it. There is a science to it, just not rocket science.


I do the same thing!!!  I swab the female with the males, then break off the pollen covered stamen tip of the male and stick it in the center of the female stigma for the bees to do more work on, lol.

I have used more than one male per female, as well!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I do the same thing!!!  I swab the female with the males, then break off the pollen covered stamen tip of the male and stick it in the center of the female stigma for the bees to do more work on, lol.
> 
> I have used more than one male per female, as well!


I had a good size patch 2 years ago, 20 by 20 feet and left the work up to the bees. I only ended up with less than a dozen
pumpkins. I guess I will try the hand pollination method..... I only planted about a dozen plants this time around cuz I didnt
have time to till up a spot which I regret now. Next year it will be a big patch and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> I had a good size patch 2 years ago, 20 by 20 feet and left the work up to the bees. I only ended up with less than a dozen
> pumpkins. I guess I will try the hand pollination method..... I only planted about a dozen plants this time around cuz I didnt
> have time to till up a spot which I regret now. Next year it will be a big patch and keep my fingers crossed.


I always hand pollinate, even when the bees are plentiful, just to make absolutely sure I get pumpkins since I only do a few plants a year and will get less to begin with. I do my thing, the bees do their thing, and we all have a nice morning, lol. If there is a bee in the flower I need to use, I just wait patiently for him to buzz on over to another flower, then I do my pollinating. Flowers being pollinated by both myself and the bee is double the chance for a pumpkin!!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Photo update -- my first set giant variety is blowing up like a balloon. About the size of a cantaloupe now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

JaCk said:


> Photo update -- my first set giant variety is blowing up like a balloon. About the size of a cantaloupe now.


Your pumpkin has a really nice starting shape for a giant pumpkin. It will probably double in size every week for the first three or four weeks. I look forward to following your progress. Keep posting pics.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Preamble to Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape*

I am bringing back my Tale of the Tape series which I did a couple of years ago in the Pumpkin thread. I wish I had started measuring pumpkins last week when they were all about the same football size. Because one of them grew to almost two basketballs in size in a single week. I would have liked to have known how many inches of growth occurred.

This year, I will be taking the three measurements that Dan Langevin suggests for estimating the weight of giant pumpkins: " Measure the circumference of your pumpkins first parallel to the ground around the entire pumpkin, from blossom end to stem. Next, measure over the top in both directions: from ground to ground along the axis from stem to blossom end, then perpendicular to the stem-blossom-end axis."

For my simple sake, I will call the measurements circumference, height, and width- though these terms are not technically correct. The best part is that this is when I start naming my pumpkins. It kind of makes it more personal, although more disappointing if they do not survive. I am off to start loading my pics and will be posting again shortly.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Great idea, Colonel! I might try to do that same measurement system.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Tale of the Tape

For the inaugral Tale of the Tape, I have three named pumpkins particiapting. The first pumpkin to set, the prettiest and the toughest is Xena. I named her after the warrior princess TV show. She has survived three vine borer exit wounds to the main stem. I doubt she will make it to pumpkin carving size, but she has a will to live. 

The second pumpkin to set and without a doubt the largest is Arnold. Obviously, named after the larger than life actor/governor. He is the only plant out of almost 40 to have not suffered from a single vine borer attack. Arnold will be my only pumpkin to have a chance at reaching GIANT status. It is hard to believe that he was only the size of football last week and I really regret not measuring him last week. 

Frankie is my third pumpkin. He is a little mishaped, but that just adds character. He is just a little bigger than Xena. I have not traced his vine back to the main stem, but I am assuming that he is also a victim of vine borers. Arnold's main stem is dark green and about the size of a quarter, while Xena and Frankie have a yellow main stem not much bigger than a nickel. There are about 4-6 other recently set pumpkins on compromised main stems, but we shall see if they can grow into the competition. 





NAME HEIGHT WIDTH CIRCUMFERENCE 


XENA...............14 1/2 in.............22 in.................31 in...........

ARNOLD...........19 1/2 in.............32 in.................44 in...........

FRANKIE..........17 in...................21 in.................25 1/2 in.......


XENA











ARNOLD










FRANKIE


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I sprayed the first of my commercial fungicides last night. I am starting out with Rally 40WSP. It is a systemic fungicide with some retroactive qualities along with being a protectorant. I plan on spraying it for two weeks, then spraying a phosphorous based fungicide protectorant which helps give the plants a natural immunity boost.

I have covered the main vines with dirt for Xena and Arnold, but I still need to cover Frankie's vine. And to round out the weekly schedule, I plan to spray insecticide on Wednesday night. I must admit that Arnold has gotten me excited. It easier to spend time in the garden when you have some fast growing pumpkins on the vine.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It sounds like you're taking good care of the gang, Col. Fryght. I'm enjoying the updates. I wanted to get some big pumpkins in this year, but got off to too slow a start this spring. Next year...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm rooting for Xena, Warrior Pumpkin!! 

My single, little vine still refuses to put out any more females...only males. Oh well. It's getting close to the end of the growing season, anyway, and my little, single pumpkin is starting to get itself ready to be harvested (stem is beginning to dry). I'm not going to bother switching the fertilizer to try to encourage fruit, now. There's no point. I will probably bring him in the house, soon, and be done with the vine.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh well. It's getting close to the end of the growing season, anyway, and my little, single pumpkin is starting to get itself ready to be harvested (stem is beginning to dry). I'm not going to bother switching the fertilizer to try to encourage fruit, now. There's no point. I will probably bring him in the house, soon, and be done with the vine.


Gee, that kind of talk makes me nervous! I'm at least one climate zone colder than you, and my pumpkins and gourds are just starting to develop! I'm counting on them really tearing things up in the next 6 weeks...and I'm counting on a late frost! Fingers crossed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Gee, that kind of talk makes me nervous! I'm at least one climate zone colder than you, and my pumpkins and gourds are just starting to develop! I'm counting on them really tearing things up in the next 6 weeks...and I'm counting on a late frost! Fingers crossed.


Lol, I should restate...it's getting clos-ER to the end of the growing season, lol. You still have time. I think they are calling for a warmer than average Fall, this year. My single vine is just looking like it's ready to be done, is all. If it was earlier in the season, I'd put some more effort into trying to get another female...but for one tired looking vine in mid August, it probably just isn't worth it, lol. I'm hoping the local farms are having a good growing season so I have lots of pumpkins to choose from for buying this year, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okaaaayyyy...my vine must have heard me talking about giving up on it, because I just spotted a baby female!! I guess I will be fertilizing today and trying like all get out to get that female to take and bloom!! Wish me luck! It is small, but looks pretty healthy, so far! Maybe I'll have TWO pumpkins, this year, lol.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm finally starting to see some more progress out of the patch I have planted where I work. I hadn't checked on them since Thursday when I left, and at that point I had 4 fairly large pumpkins, yet all of my other females were shriveling up before the flower opened, or right after pollinating they were aborting. There were probably at least 2 dozen like that, which was becoming very annoying. Today I went out to water everything and noticed that over the last 3 days I finally had 3 more females that not only opened, but the pumpkins are about the size of my fist. So now on the 13 plants that are still going in that patch, I have 7 pumpkins that are growing. All of the plants look very healthy, and I'm still hoping to see more females in the near future. 

My patch at home on the other hand looks terrible. Now granted, I only got these in the ground about a week after my work path, but I don't have a single pumpkin growing, and don't even see any signs of females. Luckily I still think I have a month of growing left, and what's there looks really healthy. The vines are going strong, the leaves look fine, but I'm not seeing any signs of females at all.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

I enjoyed the update, Col. Fryght --- love the measurement system and photo updates. My money is definitely on Arnold reaching giant size! I have a few more set pumpkins since last week, and I'll probably start taking measurements of the top three.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Getting some cooler temps this week, with overnight lows in the low 60s by end of the week. That will tell me whether this plant has given up all hope of making any more pumpkins, or if the heat had just temporarily stalled it. Haven't seen a flower open in over a month. 

The one pumpkin that set is at small carver size, and starting to turn orange...which is a concern, awful early if this plant decides to give up the ghost. But, ultimately successful as I really only wanted to salvage some seeds this year, the Cheyenne Bush being so hard a variety to locate. I have 2 packets of seeds left in the house, but it's always a crap shoot when you save seeds over a year what the germination rate will end up.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw another female vine borer in my patch when I went home for lunch today- ugghhhh. I tried to spray her, but she got away. I killed one last Thursday and one Saturday. The onslaught never stops. Any eggs laid now will blow out my vines in late September. I have a new defintion of insanity: Trying to grow pumpkins in Georgia.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I checked the range map on squash vine borers, and apparently they do get up to MN on occasion. They're not as common here, but I probably shouldn't get complacent. Hmm..maybe the corn rootworm beetles and striped cucumber beetles gang up and fight them off. Seriously thinking about using a systemic on the night-blooming gourds next year, since they're not a major bee food. 

My rootworm beetle problem isn't quite this bad, but with no controls, I bet it would be:
http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/icm/files/images/corn-rw-n-squash-.jpg

Cucumber beetles can be mean little buggers on the fruit, too:
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/facts/00-031f9.jpg


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Dang, Col. Fryght -- I hope the vine borers don't come back in September. I'm so glad we don't need to contend with the little buggers out here in Colorado.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

The slugs are no longer demolishing things. The rabbits are content with grass and fallen app,es. However, a lot of stuff is still dying, either because of heat or probably because they just didn't get a good start. Next year I'm really going to try not worrying about getting seeds started asap after the last frost has passed. 

Also considering miracle grow.

I do have one solitary sunflower blooming, at least. It's very small, thpugh.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

JaCk said:


> Dang, Col. Fryght -- I hope the vine borers don't come back in September. I'm so glad we don't need to contend with the little buggers out here in Colorado.


The vine borer grubs in late September will blow out the side of the vine and then cocoon in the soil to start all over next June. We all have our battles to fight. My only real worry right now, is that the eggs might hatch on the pumpkin. When I first started growing pumpkins, I did not realize that I had to apply insecticide to the pumpkin itself. I just assumed that the skin was too tough for bugs. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Vine borers will bore into the fruit itself? I didn't know that. Ingenious little buggers, aren't they?


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey WitchKitty - I'm back from squirrel chasing! I really enjoyed your pic....explains alot!!! 

Col Fright, I am taking your advice and leaving the zucchini vines in the ground for the borers! Maybe they'll leave my punkin babies alone! I planted my pumpkins late so the plants aren't vet big yet, but they are for the small white and green ones. I planted 3 hills,I think of regular pumpkins and they were just popping up last week. I'll be watching for those blooms tho! Maybe get some pics in between the rain. Thanks for all the help and the nice pics!

I'm wishing I had a patch the size of Oojen's back forty myself!!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

So, finally found the seed packages I used this season, and the two varieties I planted were Jack Be Little and Big Max. Just to be a little more accurate when I refer to "giants" and "babies" variety.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

JaCk said:


> So, finally found the seed packages I used this season, and the two varieties I planted were Jack Be Little and Big Max. Just to be a little more accurate when I refer to "giants" and "babies" variety.


I planted Big Max my first year. Big Max is a good variety to plant. It gets high marks for being mildew resistant. Plus, if you soil over a vine intersection it will put down some serious roots. This gives you a shot at still growing a pumpkin even if your main stem is compromised.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's the Cheyenne Bush latest. 

The plant continues to struggle with some disease/mildew/something. Looking at the seed packets I still have, it is a 80-90 day variety, which means we very well may be coming up on the end of it's life and I should plant towards the end of June in the future.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Here's the Cheyenne Bush latest.
> 
> The plant continues to struggle with some disease/mildew/something. Looking at the seed packets I still have, it is a 80-90 day variety, which means we very well may be coming up on the end of it's life and I should plant towards the end of June in the future.



You still have the pumpkin touch. You seem to get more pumpkins out of a container than I do an entire patch.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> You still have the pumpkin touch. You seem to get more pumpkins out of a container than I do an entire patch.


Considering I germinated 16, planted 5, and we're getting one pumpkin, it feels like a very off year. But then, most my garden is under a 4' high pile of rubble and dirt right now, so...


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> The vine borer grubs in late September will blow out the side of the vine and then cocoon in the soil to start all over next June. We all have our battles to fight. My only real worry right now, is that the eggs might hatch on the pumpkin. When I first started growing pumpkins, I did not realize that I had to apply insecticide to the pumpkin itself. I just assumed that the skin was too tough for bugs. Oh well, live and learn.



Col Fright - I have pesticided the bejesus out of my squash plants (including last's years pumpkin attempts) and it still doesn't help! I put it on the leaves, under the leaves, on the stem and the fruit with half the container and use the other half to go around the soil and the stem coming up out of the ground. I have even put it in the ground _before planting and I have dug out from around the stem, put the pesticede on and around it and then covered it back up -- IT DOESN'T HEEEEELLLPPP!!!!!! I am at my wits end with these little sons of buggers!!!!! I've researched on the internet and I read where people actually wait til nightfall, grab a flashlight, creep to the garden in stealth mode and shine the light on the stem to try and see the bugger inside and then dig it out - if they actually find it! Of course no one actually finds them!!!! Do you hear? A flash light in the garden at night.....????!!? I think they are the anti-Christ!!!_


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh and by the way........I did go out to the garden last night and all my little pumpkins are up and green and leafy. They're about 4-5 inches tall. I looked over at the zucchini plants and the friggin buggers are still chompin away! But I didn't see any eggs or the like on my babies! Went to take some pics and forgot my phone inside...........Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds like people might want to do some vine borer target practice for quick nighttime disposal:









--- maybe I'll come out with a target practice app for pumpkin growers... lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I swear if I was a super hero, a vine borer would be my arch villain. I found two in my garden today and was able to kill one. What makes them so tough is that one female borer can lay over 100 eggs. I personally scraped and squished over 20 eggs tonight. 

As Kitty mentioned, insecticide is almost worthless. Some agriculture extensions even advise not to waste your time with spraying. Since their eggs are immune from sprays and they are only susceptible to spray when the egg hatches and the larvae burrows into the vine- and that is almost a non-existent window of opportunity.

I feel like you guys are my support group.  I apologize for rambling on.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I lost two vines to them this week and I don't even have female flowers yet. I feel like I've lost a pet.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Vsalz said:


> I lost two vines to them this week and I don't even have female flowers yet. I feel like I've lost a pet.


Sorry to hear about your loss. I killed another female vine borer today. In the last 7 days, I have seen 6 females and killed 4 of them. I also scraped and squished 4 more eggs today. Tonight is insecticide night for what good that will do. I will also examine all of the vines on my Big Three pumpkins for eggs.

I do get other villains just in much smaller quantities, which I think is due to my spraying. I have only see one cucumber beetle. I found two colonies of squash bug eggs, but no squash bugs. Anything that munches on my leaves, will end up munching on dirt.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

V - I know how you feel! I've lost loads to those buggars! It just makes me cuss! I would hate to know what people are thinking when they drive by and see me throwing a fit because of those blasted bugs! LOL 

The research I've done says you'll both OK if you make it or plant after end of July/first of August, but I only have one word for those who believe that..... WRRRROOOOOONNGGGGG!!!! YOU'RE NEVER SAFE FROM THEM!!!!! 

Anyway, calming down now, here are my babies that are so far doing well!

The first one is sideways..... Sorry bout that.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Kitty fuller and col. Fryght- thanks for the condolences. RIP little pumpkin plants.

I cut larvae out of 5 plants today. Repulsive. Tomorrow I am going to track down btk or nematodes and try injecting them in the vines. Anyone had any luck with this approach?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So many hurdles

I just read that Purdue says Sevin application reduces early yields (and with our shorter growing season, it's often early or nothing.) They're not sure whether it kills off pollinators, or damages the fruit itself. I noticed last year that if I got too much of the powder close to the setting fruit itself (even with pollinating them by hand and closing the flowers off from bees) they often aborted. I had hoped it was just coincidental, but I've tried to keep Sevin dust off the bases of female flowers. I won't remove my #1 weapon from the arsenal, but it's something to bear in mind.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> Kitty fuller and col. Fryght- thanks for the condolences. RIP little pumpkin plants.
> 
> I cut larvae out of 5 plants today. Repulsive. Tomorrow I am going to track down btk or nematodes and try injecting them in the vines. Anyone had any luck with this approach?


Have cut them out in the past, but I can hardly stomach it. Have on tried injecting. Last year we just got to the point that when we discovered the vines wasinvaded, we just pulled up the plant and either burned it or put it in a trash bag and carried it off. Still doing that if there is no fruit to be had. At least they don't get back on o the ground to start all over!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Vsalz said:


> Kitty fuller and col. Fryght- thanks for the condolences. RIP little pumpkin plants.
> 
> I cut larvae out of 5 plants today. Repulsive. Tomorrow I am going to track down btk or nematodes and try injecting them in the vines. Anyone had any luck with this approach?


I have never tried nematodes since insecticides kill nematodes and the nematodes would only help you while the VB was in the ground. I am going to add injections of Dead Bug Brew next year during the month of June when the plants are essentially a one stalk plant. Now that my main stems are long vines mostly covered in dirt, I am not sure it would help me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> View attachment 285425
> 
> So many hurdles
> 
> I just read that Purdue says Sevin applications reduces early yields (and with our shorter growing season, it's often early or nothing.) They're not sure whether it kills off pollinators, or damages the fruit itself. I noticed last year that if I got too much of the powder close to the setting fruit itself (even with pollinating them by hand and closing the flowers off from bees) they often aborted. I hoped it was just coincidental, but I've tried to keep Sevin dust off the bases of female flowers. I won't remove my #1 weapon from the arsenal, but it's something to bear in mind.


This is why I only use it if absolutely, positively needed...I try everything else, first, before Sevin or any other pesticides. I never liked what it did to my plant when I did have to use it...


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

ooojen said:


> View attachment 285425
> 
> So many hurdles
> 
> I just read that Purdue says Sevin applications reduces early yields (and with our shorter growing season, it's often early or nothing.) They're not sure whether it kills off pollinators, or damages the fruit itself. I noticed last year that if I got too much of the powder close to the setting fruit itself (even with pollinating them by hand and closing the flowers off from bees) they often aborted. I hoped it was just coincidental, but I've tried to keep Sevin dust off the bases of female flowers. I won't remove my #1 weapon from the arsenal, but it's something to bear in mind.


LOVE the photo comparison, ooojen -- I wonder which one came first?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have two little new babies forming, now!! They better hurry, bloom and start to grow, because the vine won't last much longer!!!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Good to hear, WitchyKitty! Keep us posted on the little ones.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I FINALLY have my first two females open at my patch at home. They opened a day apart and are of the Big Moon variety. The pumpkins are yellow right now, but if I remember correctly from the past, they will eventually turn a lighter shade of orange once they are done. I'm so glad to finally have something come out of that patch. Right now they are only about the size of a walnut, and I'm really hoping they don't abort. I need to have something come out of that patch.

In the patch I have at work everything still looks pretty good. The 3 new pumpkins that were the size of my fist on Monday, are now about the size of a small cantaloupe. I noticed that the hill in the middle of the patch, which consists of 3 Champion pumpkin plants is starting to have the leaves look like they have Powdery Mildew. I'm not sure if it's that, or the plant's time is coming to an end. The website where I bought the seeds states that it's 90 days from the time the seeds are planted until maturity, and right now I'm at 75 days. It's a very open space, and we haven't had much rain at all during the evenings, so I'd be surprised if it's Powdery Mildew. None of the other hills really look like this. I also noticed my first pumpkin from this hill is turning orange. 

I did decide to plant 4 more of the Champion seeds in peat pots and plant them in my work patch very soon. I know I'm cutting it really close, but with a maturity rate of 90 days, and the fact that I was able to produce 3 really nice size pumpkins on my current plants in about 75 days, I figured why not give it a shot. All I'm out is 4 seeds if it doesn't work.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't take credit for the "Pith Lord" shot...(I can take "credit" for the pun, but I probably shouldn't  ) I got the picture from RockRoadFarm site, but it was the wrong format for me to insert without grabbing it first. 

It's good to hear some success (so far) stories coming in! I have several nice little Orange Cuties set. The biggest fruit on the open-pollinated volunteers (different patch) is starting to look suspiciously buttercup squash shaped, but time will tell.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I've got 2 maybe 3 set, and some more females coming in, but I'm fighting powdery mildew again.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder if putting diatomaceous earth on the vines?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So far, no powdery mildew for me...thankfully! At my old house, I seemed to get it every single year, no matter what I did. I think it was due to other patches by neighbors in the area, and the wind blowing the spores over to mine. I have only seen one yard anywhere near me that may have pumpkins/squash, this year, so I might be saved from cross contamination, lol. Granted, my little vine has a lot of room to breathe due to being in a container...so, next year, when I get a real patch going in ground and they are more closely together, it might be another PM nightmare. We shall see!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Col. Fryght vs. Darth Borer








........................................................










Yesterday, I killed one flying VB, one VB grub in a vine, and squished about 30 eggs. Today, I have squished about 10 eggs. I love having a visual of my arch villain. Thank you soooooooooo much oojen. 

My backyard backs up to Kennesaw Mountain National Battlefield Park. I imagine Darth Borer hiding in the tree line and sending out his flying army. It really helps to entertain me by adding a video game element to this never ending battle. Maybe I can catch a Pokemon while I am battling Darth Borer. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Darth Borer, hahahaha!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The Cheyenne Bush is definitely giving up the ghost. Guessing a week or two before we'll just bring that pumpkin in. 

Definitely have to plant them towards the end of June in the future.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

No VB's in the garden at lunch time. I quickly checked three vines and did not see any new eggs. The game plan this weekend is to pull all decoy plants that do not have any set pumpkins, in order to free up some room for secondary vines on the vines with pumpkins. It will be interesting to see how many of my vines are secondary vines and how many are main vines from non-producing plants.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

My one patch is taking off, this plant here is only 2 seeds that grew. ...just 2. And I have a female finally!!! Im happy


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> This is why I only use it if absolutely, positively needed...I try everything else, first, before Sevin or any other pesticides. I never liked what it did to my plant when I did have to use it...


That's definitely the best plan of action if pest pressure is low! A few years ago I didn't have to use anything at all on mine, either, but now I probably wouldn't get a single fruit if I didn't intervene. 
The farm next to us has gone organic. There's no pest control whatsoever. Their corn crop looks pathetic, but they're raising a tremendously high-yielding crop of rootworm beetles. Once their corn is pollinated and the silks dry up, the beetles go looking for a new food source-- and they fly quite well. They hit surrounding fields, but they particularly love pumpkins (flowers, tiny fruit, new foliar growth, and when they get thick enough, mature leaves, too.)
Exacerbating the problem-- they're attracted to light at night, and our house is on a hill overlooking the organic fields (with our own alfalfa in between. They like alfalfa, too.) So at night this time of year, high up windows on that side of the house are just covered in what must literally be hundreds of thousands of beetles. It's really gross. I can't spray or dust there, because my bees are in the front yard, and there are bumble bee nests in the immediate area, too. So when the lights go out in the house at night, the beetles stay in the area and head out to the nearby cucurbit patch. They also come to the pumpkins in droves when the alfalfa is cut
It's just more labor-intensive than I want, even without having to water, fertilize, or dose with fungicide. I go out in the morning, and dust the plants if it has rained, pollinate the female flowers, wire tie them shut, and try to conceal them from bees with grass or leaves...that I have to remove once the flowers brown so the stuff doesn't hold moisture and promote rot. I have to remove all the male flowers so bees aren't drawn in. 
It was so nice prior to this, when I could plant them in spring and then go back and see what I got in fall...and what I got was always a good crop. 

I don't want to re-locate the bees; I enjoy watching them, and observing them is a way to make sure they stay healthy. At this point, I don't have another, better spot available for the pumpkins, but I'm going to need to think about options if I'm going to keep raising them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, before work, today, I saw my female had finally opened and looked super healthy...I was so excited to finally get a second pumpkin...then I noticed I had no males open and no neighbors have any kind of pumpkin or squash. Sigh...very depressed, now.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

------------------


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> if we lived near each other I would help you out. I have several qtips covered in pollen. The one female we had dropped off before it opened. We have another on our plant now I am just hoping that it will stay on long enough to open.


Are you saving pollen on qtips? The pollen becomes less viable by the hour from a male flower...it's only able to fertilize for that one morning its open, and the later in the day it gets, the lower the percentage rate of it fertilizing the female...

....unless you know a way of keeping the male pollen fresh for longer than a day????


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Are you saving pollen on qtips? The pollen becomes less viable by the hour from a male flower...it's only able to fertilize for that one morning its open, and the later in the day it gets, the lower the percentage rate of it fertilizing the female...
> 
> ....unless you know a way of keeping the male pollen fresh for longer than a day????



Well I didn't know that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Well I didn't know that. I pollinated a squash plant with a qtip I had had for a few days at least last year.Guess I will just toss them. I feel dumb now thanks :-/


I didn't mean to make you feel dumb, I was just trying to help! I was just relating info that I had looked up before online about pumpkin pollination. I was honestly wondering if you had a way to keep the pollen viable on a qtip...do you store it somewhere? In a zip lock? Fridge/freezer? If this is possible, I'd like to know! 

This would be awesome if I could keep pollen on a qtip!

Don't throw your qtips out if they might actually be good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have another female coming up, so, hopefully, I will have a male with that one to pollinate, with!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sunday Tale of the Tape*

Tale of the Tape

Xena and Frankie are still hanging in there with solid gains which is not bad considering they have vine borer compromised main stems. Xena added 12 inches in height which is really width since she is on her side. I really hope that Arnold, my only unmolested plant out of nearly 36 plants, continues to kick butt .  

Arnold had some stellar growth. He grew nearly 18 inches taller, 4 inches wider and added 7 inches in circumference ( though he lost the weekly circumference increase battle to Frankie). If Arnold can make it to the finish line, it will be interesting to see where he ends up at. I had to use a one gallon milk jug in his photo for perspective. He is just about bigger now, than any pumpkin that I have grown over the last three years. 





NAME HEIGHT WIDTH CIRCUMFERENCE 


XENA...............26 in. (+11 1/2 in.).............25 in. (+3 in.)................34 in. (+3 in.)..........

ARNOLD...........37 in. (+17 1/2 in.).............36 in. (+4 in.)................51 in. (+7 in.)..........

FRANKIE..........24 in. (+7 in.)....................23 in. (+2 in.)................36 in. (+10 1/2 in.)......


ARNOLD WITH XENA IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome!!! They look great! It always amazes me how fast those huge pumpkins grow!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Are you saving pollen on qtips? The pollen becomes less viable by the hour from a male flower...it's only able to fertilize for that one morning its open, and the later in the day it gets, the lower the percentage rate of it fertilizing the female...
> 
> ....unless you know a way of keeping the male pollen fresh for longer than a day????



Great information!!! Im learning alot for all of you. I will have at least 8 females opening in the next week or 2 so I know now
to pollinate them as soon as they open with a freshly opened male. I wish I would have planted earlier but at least I have a shot 
at some pumpkins this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> Great information!!! Im learning alot for all of you. I will have at least 8 females opening in the next week or 2 so I know now
> to pollinate them as soon as they open with a freshly opened male. I wish I would have planted earlier but at least I have a shot
> at some pumpkins this year.


Yeah, I usually wake up early and go out and pollinate. I watch the night before to see if any female buds are turning orange, which means they should be opening the next morning, then I know to wake up and go out early. Make sure the pollen on the male is mature, if you go out super, super early...like, before sun up. You can tell by touching it. If it comes off like fluffy orange Cheeto dust (haha!) then it's ready to use for pollinating!  I have gone out before work at like, 5 am and the flowers had just started to open and the pollen wasn't quite ready, yet. If I don't have to work, I usually try go out between 6 and 8 to pollinate. I have done it later than that, maybe 9-10am, but there is less pollen, usually, by then, because the bees took it already!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I usually wake up early and go out and pollinate. I watch the night before to see if any female buds are turning orange, which means they should be opening the next morning, then I know to wake up and go out early. Make sure the pollen on the male is mature, if you go out super, super early...like, before sun up. You can tell by touching it. If it comes off like fluffy orange Cheeto dust (haha!) then it's ready to use for pollinating!  I have gone out before work at like, 5 am and the flowers had just started to open and the pollen wasn't quite ready, yet. If I don't have to work, I usually try go out between 6 and 8 to pollinate. I have done it later than that, maybe 9-10am, but there is less pollen, usually, by then, because the bees took it already!



Ok so the pollen will be like cheeto dust, gotcha! This should work out good, 2 mornings I go in early to work I leave by 0530 then the other 3
I work 12 noon to 9pm..... I have never tried the hand pollinate before. Last pumpkin patch I left it up to the bees and only got 6 pumpkins
out of 2 dozen plants. I was highly disappointed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> Ok so the pollen will be like cheeto dust, gotcha! This should work out good, 2 mornings I go in early to work I leave by 0530 then the other 3
> I work 12 noon to 9pm..... I have never tried the hand pollinate before. Last pumpkin patch I left it up to the bees and only got 6 pumpkins
> out of 2 dozen plants. I was highly disappointed.


Hahaha! Yeah, basically, if the pollen isn't mature, it won't really dust off on your finger. If it's mature and ready, it will come off as orange dust easily. I usually pick the male flower, pull back the petals and use the stamen to "paint" the females inside center parts. You have to make sure to get pollen on every single part inside the female, or the fruit won't set correctly and will either abort or grow wrong. *For added probability of pumpkin fertilization, I tend to remove the male flower's stamen from the center (the part that has all the pollen on it that you painted with) when I'm done using it to pollinate and leave it inside the center of the female. You can, also, use more than one male per female, if you have an abundance of males to spare.

Alternately, you can take a Qtip or small paintbrush and dust the male inside to get the pollen, without having to pick it, then use that Qtip or brush to transfer that pollen onto the female. Either way works.

*Side note: near the end of the season, I have actually had more females than males...odd, but it has happened. I have been forced to use one male for two females, before, and it worked in a pinch if there are no more males to use. You just have to make sure to do a REALLY good painting job on both females and use maximum amount of the pollen off that male that you can! ...but if you have enough males, there's no need for that.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey All - Whew! What a weekend. I have been working like crazy on Halloween so I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days. I see that y'all have posred some good info!

Got out to the garden last evening and saw that one of the babies has a good runner started! Hopefully some of y'alls info will help me to grow some sweet ones!!!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I got back to work this morning to some nice surprises. The 4 original pumpkins that formed a few weeks back have really started to orange, so they won't be getting any bigger. At the rate they initially started at I really thought they'd grow to be a lot bigger than they are, but I'm not complaining. They are still big enough for me to carve.

































Here's 3 of the 4 newest ones that started the beginning of last week:

























At home I still have 2 going from my Big Moon plants. They are growing slower than the ones I have at work, and are now a little bit larger than the size of a fist.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm jealous of everyone's pumpkin patches! I totally forget and missed the time to plant this season. Hopefully next year. Although, I tend to kill everything and this is Texas....so don't know how well they will grow.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

RedSonja said:


> I'm jealous of everyone's pumpkin patches! I totally forget and missed the time to plant this season. Hopefully next year. Although, I tend to kill everything and this is Texas....so don't know how well they will grow.


I know how you feel I didnt plant last year but did this year and started 4 weeks later than I should. Im keeping my fingers crossed
my pumpkins make it in time. Im definitely going to plant early next year. For KY I will plant in early May


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor-- Nice shapes on those pumpkins!
Colonel-- Holy buckets! Quite an explosion of growth.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Mayor-- Nice shapes on those pumpkins!
> Colonel-- Holy buckets! Quite an explosion of growth.


X2 ! Very nice indeed


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I need some suggestions. I went out and started to clear out some of the dead vines when I noticed that the stem on the pumpkin on the right was extremely mushy. I'm afraid it won't make it until Halloween. Does anyone have any suggestions for what I can do to preserve it? Maybe soak it in a bleach/water mixture? I decided to cut the left off as well since about a foot from the stem the vine was mush. Hope they make it!

Sorry the picture is rotated. The pumpkin at the top of the picture has the mushy stem.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Those sure are nice looking pumpkins, Mayor! Not sure about how to preserve soft stems. It probably couldn't hurt to do the bleach water bath, but the stem should dry out on its own anyway, right? Sort of cauterize itself by drying? Anyone else have experience?

News from my patch today, I have a new big Max griwing now: about the size of a large grapefruit. I shall call her Sally.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I need some suggestions. I went out and started to clear out some of the dead vines when I noticed that the stem on the pumpkin on the right was extremely mushy. I'm afraid it won't make it until Halloween. Does anyone have any suggestions for what I can do to preserve it? Maybe soak it in a bleach/water mixture? I decided to cut the left off as well since about a foot from the stem the vine was mush. Hope they make it!




Any idea on variety? 

Some varieties stems go mushy and shrivel up into little dry useless things. 

Here's our harvest of conneticut field pumpkins last year, and you can see some that look like they have NO stem, the stems just shriveled and mushed and whatnot, but the pumpkins were fine. 










Ripening and rotting is primarily a chemical process at this point unless the skin is pierced. 

On the issue of preserving pumpkins, I refer to this: http://www.myscienceproject.org/pumpkin.html

It's awful early, but if kept in cool dry environment and not pierced, you might just see it make it through.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As I figured, the first new female that bloomed with no male in sight wasn't pollinated and is done for...but the second new female I was able to pollinate and it looks like it is just starting to grow!! Fingers crossed!! Hurry, hurry and get big and ripe!!!

Surprisingly, I just found another baby female...it has several days to go before it will have a chance to bloom, though, so we will see on that one. The vine is looking pretty rough...thankfully they are minis, so it doesn't take them as long to mature.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Any idea on variety?
> 
> Some varieties stems go mushy and shrivel up into little dry useless things.
> 
> ...


The pumpkin was called a Champion F1. 

After posting that picture I decided to dig around the stem a little bit, and of course I found what I believe to be two squash vine borer larvae. They were tiny white worm like insects. 

All of the other stems look fantastic, so I'm thinking it was from the darn SVB. I hate those bugs!

Edit to add: Your pumpkins from last year look AWESOME! I'd love to be able to get that many!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> The pumpkin was called a Champion F1.
> 
> Edit to add: Your pumpkins from last year look AWESOME! I'd love to be able to get that many!


I have real farmers for friends, didn't grow them myself.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Bookmarking this thread for next year - a wealth of information. 
Planted my first patch this year and mildew is wiping it out. I went out to pull the plants and found a few ornamental pumpkins but no large pumpkins. I'll try again next year.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I need some suggestions. I went out and started to clear out some of the dead vines when I noticed that the stem on the pumpkin on the right was extremely mushy. I'm afraid it won't make it until Halloween. Does anyone have any suggestions for what I can do to preserve it? Maybe soak it in a bleach/water mixture? I decided to cut the left off as well since about a foot from the stem the vine was mush. Hope they make it!
> 
> Sorry the picture is rotated. The pumpkin at the top of the picture has the mushy stem.
> 
> View attachment 286316


OMG Mayor, I can't believe you had the nerve to grow such beautimus pumpkins and just flaunt them in front of this GA farmgirl who's had such a rough patch. (get it - rough Patch, you know, as in punkin)! I'm soooooo jealusssssss!!!! ?

They're so beautiful....mushy stems and all! sniff sniff


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

This morning I cut two more pumpkins off in my work patch.







I still have 4 more growing in that patch. 

At home, my patch has never looked better at this time of the year, but my results aren't there. No powdery mildew, no bugs, but hardly any pumpkins at this point. I have 3 Big Moons currently growing, with 3 more females that just opened in the last 2 days or so. The biggest one is about basketball size.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They look great!! 

My second little pumpkin seems to be growing nicely, and two more baby females have shown up...one will be blooming in the next couple of days. My little vine is a late bloomer this year, but I'm glad it's finally doing something after all that time of only having one pumpkin!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

So here in Texas, I went to walmart, bought a syringe, and injected every vine with 1 cc of bt insecticide. My plants have gone NUTS since then. We have tons of males, and new females are finally starting to show up, though none really look like flowers yet. Good news, my plants are covered with bees every morning. If we get one pumpkin, we will be so excited. We had no idea what a debacle this was going to be.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> We had no idea what a debacle this was going to be.


Well, at least it sounds like you're headed in the right direction now. Good luck!

I have a lot of Orange Cuties set. The largest are fairly close to full sized, but quite a ways from maturity. If most of them are able to mature, I'll have plenty. 
The gourds are blowing up the east garden! They're expanding like crazy, and there are many new fruits setting every day. There are loads of tiny ones that took, but whether I get anything out of them will depend a lot on the first frost date. I sure hope it's late! If I had two more months, I'd have more than I knew what to do with! 

Bigger pumpkins-- still up in the air. I have several fruits set, but they're still smaller than the largest of the minis. I know they can grow pretty rapidly once they get to a certain point. Again, I hope it's soon, and that they have a long growing season. I was about a month later to get everything going this year compared to last and I wound up replanting a lot of them. Had a mole go through the garden, tunnel underneath the little plants and clip/dry the roots.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, it looks like my JBL vine said..."nope, I'm done". I have my one pumpkin that has been set and ripe for awhile, now, and the second one that set and is getting nearer to ripening. The weather got too cool and wet, here, and the vine aborted every last baby female that just came up on the vine. Oh well. I have two, which is better than one, lol. Next year we will get the new garden put in and get them planted in the ground. Next year will be great. These things happen when you move, lol. I was lucky to have any at all to bring with me!

Once the second one ripens the rest of the way, I'll take pics to show you guys.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The cool and wet weather has actually been a boon to my vines. The pumpkins will need some warm sunshine in order to mature before the frost comes, but current conditions have set back the rootworm beetles a bit. That means there's some pollen left for the female flowers (and some stigmata left to receive it.) 
If it rains in the morning, it can be inconvenient have to cover or close up the pollinated flowers so they don't get flooded and the pollen rinsed away. But so far just a twist-tie has held each flower shut for me and given them a chance to set. 
The earliest ones are turning orange now, though they're not yet fully mature. At this rate the ones setting now will probably have time. Barring any disaster, I should get a decent crop of little pumpkins. I'm more worried about the gourds now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheyenne Bush hanging on.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> This morning I cut two more pumpkins off in my work patch.
> View attachment 287964
> 
> I still have 4 more growing in that patch.
> ...


Beautiful beautiful Mayor! You are so lucky! My little vines are spreading out all 9ver the place! Cleared out the Cream 40 peas on one side to give them more room but they seem to want to grow the other way towards all the grass..........no blooms yet tho so I'm getting kind of anxious hoping to have some to harvest for Halloween!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice to see the different stages of everyone's pumpkins.
I've got a variety of stages in my garden too. The Ol Zeb's are basically done,













with very different shapes. Although listed as powdery mildew resistant, it's covered in powdery mildew. But it did fine, way ahead of all the others.

The Kakai is the next furthest along, with a female bud opening today, more than a month after the Ol Zeb's.








It's looking like I'll get another bud on the Kakai, and maybe one on a Montana Jack. Though those will probably open when I'm on vacation; hopefully the bees do their job.
I'd be surprised if the wee-b-little, the spookie, or the orange smoothie did anything at this point.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I love seeing everyone's progress, especially now that the season is starting to come to a close and we get to see the results. It will soon be time to carve these up into this year's creations.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I have not posted in a couple of weeks because I have absolutely been getting killed by the second generation of vine borers.I saw over a dozen of flying females in my garden over a five day period during my half hour at home during my lunch break. I cannot imagine how many were actually buzzing around all day. I was able to get spray on four of them.

I went five days of scraping at least 20 vine borer eggs a day off of my vines. And the past week I have cut out 8 vine borer grubs out of my vines. I lost Frankie. And while Xena and Arnold have not turned mushy they are not growing very much which is not a great sign. On the bright side, I have had handful of other pumpkins set including two that are about watermelon size.

I have not seen a flying SVB this week, so maybe all I have to contend with is the larvae that actually get into the vines. I think Darth Borer has really pulled out all of the stops.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Poor Frankie! Here's to hoping the rest of them pull through and make it to maturity!! Glad you have some new ones set!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear, Col. Fryght!! Hoping the rest of your season goes better.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your plight Col. Fryght. Here's hoping you can still get something before the season's over. I hate the SVB!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice looking pumpkins, hhh: looks like you'll have a good multi-variety crop this season.

An update on my patch: I have a few big max that are about the size of basketballs, and many, many Jack B Little's. The JBL really thrived this year.
Hopefully still a good month of growth on the big max, but we'll see what the weather brings out here in CO.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for the support everyone. And JaCK, your graphic made my day. My spirits have recovered. I went out into the patch today, and all the pumpkins seem to be solid with no soft spots on the top or sides and the stems seem to be hardened. I am hoping that Arnold stopped growing because he is ripening. One of the newly set pumpkins is darn near as big as Arnold and is still yellow in color. That really cheered me up.

But, you know what really gets my goat is when you tell a friend about your pumpkin troubles and they tell you to just buy your pumpkins from Walmart. I would never say that to a tomato grower who had a bad spell.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

My patch at work and at home seem to be coming to a close. At work, most of the vines have died off with the exception of maybe 3 vines. I cut another pumpkin off, and have 3 more that are turning orange and have stopped growing. They have a nice shape, but none of them got to as big as I was expecting/hoping. They are maybe the size of basketballs, which is fine, but in comparison to the first few I cut off they are quite small. I do have one more that started growing last week, but with the temperatures starting to drop in the evenings I'm doubtful it will get too big. 

My patch at home started off really poor, but it finally picked up over the last month. I had planted 4 plants from old seed called Big Moon pumpkins. Right now those are the only thing that has produced anything. The one plant escaped from my patch so I let it grow out into the yard and I'm glad I did as that produced my best pumpkin ever. It weighed in at 33 pounds. I have a pine tree in the middle of my patch and each year I have pumpkins that grow in the tree, which is pretty cool. I had two more of the Big Moon pumpkins grow in there, but neither of them got as big as the one in the yard. One was around 17 pounds, and the other around 15. I planted 8 seeds back there from new seed I bought and haven't gotten a single female to set. The plants all look incredibly healthy, but none have produced anything which is very discouraging. I have one gourd vine that has produced about a half dozen or so gourds to this point. 

Here's a picture of the 3 Big Moon pumpkins, and 2 of the gourds I've gotten out of my patch so far. I still have 1 or 2 more pumpkins and several gourds I haven't taken off yet. I took the smaller two pumpkins off because they stopped growing, but being hidden in the tree, out of the sunlight they weren't turning orange at all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, every time I say my vine is done and all my females were dying, it perks up and I get more females, lol. I didn't want to say anything to jinx it, this time, but I now have a third baby pumpkin set! (There are more females on the vine, too, but it's so late in the season and the temps will be dropping in a couple days, so I'm not holding my breath for those to open and set.)

Here are the pics of my two that are already full grown and ripe, then a pic of the newly set baby with another starting further down the vine. (This pic was taken two days ago, and it is much bigger, now, I just don't have a pic of it at this point, lol.) I just hope there is enough time and good weather for this one to fully mature and ripen...it's a good thing JBL's don't need much time to do so! 















This vine had a rough start and looks absolutely end-of-season horrible, but it's trying so, very hard to put out some pumpkins last minute, lol. Go little vine, go!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

My very first pumpkin ever! (I plan on taking a pic of it with this monster every day for at least two weeks)
Any advice for keeping it from growing lopsided or getting moldy?








I started my patches kind of late and being inexperienced, I made a lot of mistakes. Also battled storms, flooding and nearly constant yellowing of the leaves. I actually gave up on them for a few weeks, but after scrapping a ton of dead vines, I found a flower to pollinate...then another (second pic) so now I have two pumpkins and about 3 prospective female flowers still growing. It's not much, but it feels nice to have something to show for my hard work.








Bonus "banana spider" near the patch that I've been having a look at in the mornings, when checking the pumpkins. Those spiders mean fall is here!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, lol, here are my three Jack Be Littles for the season! It's laughable compared to everyone's big pumpkins, but I am proud of the poor vine for thriving through our move in that planter barrel and giving me, at least, three little pumpkins of my own. I am worried about the littlest one, as it could have stayed on the vine longer if the vine hadn't completely died back...plus, it had a little caterpillar starting to nibble on it's flesh! I shooed away the caterpillar, just went ahead and harvested it, cleaned it up and am hoping the very slight wound it made will dry up and be okay. If not, oh well, since I wasn't expecting ANY pumpkins this year due to suddenly moving. Next year I will get back in the game again, I hope!! Happy growing and harvesting, everyone! I can't wait to see the rest of the finished harvest pics soon, here!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Our only little pumpkin that grew this year. The vine it is on is huge and went off in all directions.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor, nice sized pumpkins!! I can't wait to see the rest!

patch of pumpkins, I can't wait to see how your pumpkin grows!!

Mrs. Mcbernes, you have an awesome little pumpkin, there! It looks like it has a nice shape!

Judging from all the pumpkin on the vine pics on the previous page, a few more of you should have some getting ready, soon, here, too, right??


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't figure out how pumpkin farmers come up with a crop. I have a giant mass of vines and one pumpkin. It is like my child now. Between the vine borers, powdery mildew, and aborting females, it is truly a wonder to me that pumpkins still exist in the world.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, some great pumpkin pics guys. I am starting to bring in my Atlantic Giants. I will start out with a pic of some the smallest specimens. They really are cute. Their vines were so riddled with SVB blowouts it was amazing. I pulled up one of my decoy vines which was about 8ft long last week and it had 26 vine borer grub/worms in it. I guess I out smarted Darth Borer, but damn that is a hell of an attack.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome pumpkins, Col. Fryght!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Pumpkin Weigh In*

I took my pumpkins to a local grocery store that has a platform scale to weigh my pumpkins. I did not break 100 lbs but it was still nice to hear all the compliments from people in the store. I will post more pics later from the weigh-in, but I have attached one for now:


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

So I keep getting females that develop great big flowers and turn yellow as if they are going to open the next morning, then when I go to pollinate them, the flowers are wilted without ever having opened. The next day the pumpkin shrivels and falls off. Any clue what causes this?


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Nice job on the pumpkins everyone!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght, those pumpkins are AWESOME!!! Congratulations on a nice crop!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fantastic pumpkins, Col. Fryght! Darth Borer may have won some battles, but you won the war!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Small update : this was taken on the 16th








And this was taken today (21st)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic pumpkins, Col. Fryght!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Vsalz said:


> So I keep getting females that develop great big flowers and turn yellow as if they are going to open the next morning, then when I go to pollinate them, the flowers are wilted without ever having opened. The next day the pumpkin shrivels and falls off. Any clue what causes this?


There are many reasons this can happen, so it's hard to say what is your specific issue. I had it happen this year, too, and have rarely ever had it happen in the past. It's highly annoying. Could be anything that is stressing your plant...weather, nutrients, water, ect. The vines will abort females to put more energy to growing the vine, sometimes, too. 

(Also, may I ask what time you go check the female flowers? Is it possible they did open and have already closed back up and wilted by the time you look at them? Flowers open before sunrise, then only last through the morning. All pollination must be done early/mid am before they close back up and the pollen is no longer viable.)


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Excellent pumpkin crop, Col. Fryght! They turned out great! 

Patch of Pumpkins: that's looking good!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the nice words. Since I took more weigh-in photos, I thought I would post a few more. The first one is a generic pic and the second one is Tommy Boy in the shopping cart. Don't ask me why I named him Tommy Boy, it just seemed right. He was my largest pumpkin weighing in at 73 1/2 lbs. It is amazing to me that he did not set until early August and he passed Arnold.

The picture of the small pumpkin is Xena. She weighed in at 17 lbs. She has the prettiest color and she survived many SVB attacks since late June. I am so proud of her. The other large pumpkin pic is of Arnold. Arnold was the early July leader in the clubhouse and had a final weigh weight of 65 1/2 lbs. And the last pic is Tommy Boy on the scale. I plan on taking a group photo this weekend.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

I haven't been on this thread in a while just because I was so disgusted. My little pumpkins gave up the ghost about 3 weeks ago. I was having so much trouble keeping them watered. They were just wilted beyond belief every day! Oh well, maybe next year.

I am happy though to see y'alls crops came out pretty great! Witchy your little babies are so cute and Patch, yours are coming along nicely and Col. you did a great job!!! Looks like Dearth may have won a couple battles, but you actually won the war! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> I was having so much trouble keeping them watered. They were just wilted beyond belief every day! Oh well, maybe next year.


I hand watered the first year. I used a soaker hose last year and would just turn it on and leave for a half hour. But then I would forget or if I worked late my pumpkins would suffer. And this year, I installed a battery operated timer on the faucet in conjunction with the soaker hose. Best thing that I ever did. I set it to run for 20 minutes in the morning, early afternoon and evening. I was surprised that the batteries lasted the entire season. I think it used just a couple of the small ones.

Every year you will live and learn a little more. One thing that I never thought about, was that vine borers spring from the earth. So if you till your garden at the end of the season and again at the beginning, you should kill a few. So I will be tilling this weekend for the first time ever.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

One last photo, a group photo of the Graduates (Survivors) of 2016. Boy, the photo really looks "Fallish" doesn't it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallish, and more than a bit pareidolia-ish. 
Very impressive crop. I really wanted to try some giants this year, myself, but got too late a start for reasons beyond my control. You've inspired me to make sure I get some going next year, even if I have to start them in one-gallon pots and haul them indoors at night.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very Fallish photo, Col. Love it!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> I hand watered the first year. I used a soaker hose last year and would just turn it on and leave for a half hour. But then I would forget or if I worked late my pumpkins would suffer. And this year, I installed a battery operated timer on the faucet in conjunction with the soaker hose. Best thing that I ever did. I set it to run for 20 minutes in the morning, early afternoon and evening. I was surprised that the batteries lasted the entire season. I think it used just a couple of the small ones.
> 
> Every year you will live and learn a little more. One thing that I never thought about, was that vine borers spring from the earth. So if you till your garden at the end of the season and again at the beginning, you should kill a few. So I will be tilling this weekend for the first time ever.



Duuhhhhhh, Col, why didn't I think of that timer idea!?!?!?! My hubby would love that too cause he's always forgetting! lol

He usually plows at the end and the beginning, but I think i'm going to try and get him to do it again a couple more times when it gets cold......if it gets cold down here this year....we had a really mild winter last year.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> more than a bit pareidolia-ish.


 Fabulous post. I love new words. I had no idea that there was a name for that scenario. When a friend of mine at work saw the photo, he said that it looked like a sleeping giant to him. The google images for the word pareidolia are simply fascinating. I would go to a pareidolia art show in a heart beat. Thanks for the post, it really made my week.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Beautiful photo, and awesome crop, Col! I'm thinking to harvest mine this week or next. We still have 80 degree weather out here, so the vines are growing strong.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght - That really pleases me that you enjoyed digging up pareidolia examples! I've spent more time searching images than I'd care to admit. It's fun!  (There are some great ones on Pinterest, too.)


I keep a few hens just for eggs for our family. They're free range until it gets too cold and then they go in the coop. In late fall I get them used to hanging around the coop in part by feeding them there-- and one of the treats they enjoy is the old pumpkins. There are more pumpkins, squash remains, etc than a few hens can clean up, but it's not in the yard proper, and the fruits are nicely biodegradable. An added benefit is that I get volunteers the next year. They're open pollinated, so I get a mixture -- Gourdkins, Squashkins-- always a surprise. They're almost no effort, and it's fun to see what they turn into. Some from this year (I had to re-size, so I'm not sure what they'll look like):









There are about a dozen Jack Be Littles, but if we have some warm weather yet, there'll be more. We had a bit of hail not long ago that tore the leaves up, but the plants are still pretty healthy otherwise.









There are just a few that look like Baby Boo. The seeds must have been from a glitching JBL.









A few misc. combos--


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

These are from the beginning of the month; the immatures have made some progress since the photos. Above is probably a pumpkin crossed with an acorn squash.









I had some small decorative gourds like that last year, but this one is almost a foot & a half long!









I have a couple of these. They're quite a bit larger, but still the shape and color. No idea what went into their genetics, but all of the volunteers are Cucurbita hybrids (as opposed to Lagenaria, which I also grow.)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

For pumpkin fans, a few vacation photos, on topic.

Oregon, a couple days ago. Shock and horror at the prices on plain, ordinary pumpkins. Maybe I'm spoiled. I was shocked that our locals have gone up to $4 this year (though one can get them cheaper at produce auctions or from local hobby growers.)
_OK-- just too much trouble trying to edit when the pictures don't show up. The first was a bin of pumpkins for $6.99 each. That's a lot more than we pay for mid sized, somewhat imperfect run of the mills. 
_

And, from Marie Antoinette's informal flower and kitchen gardens at the Hameau de la Reine, on the grounds of Versailles-- very old French heritage varieties. I couldn't get unobstructed shots without walking into the gardens, and I'm not that brazen. 

_I commented on the pretty silver tracing of the leaves on the middle shot. I really liked both the pumpkins, and the looks of the plant. _


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love your pumpkin pics, ooojen! (I can't see the last vacation photos)

Oh, and pumpkin prices...don't even get me started. I nearly cried this year. We went to four farms and several stores, and they were all higher than ever! $3-$4 were the carving sized ones on the cheapest end and there weren't many of those at all...most were $5 and up to $10...slightly bigger cost even more than that. 

I gotten fairly used to prices like that around here for carving pumpkins, lately, but it was the prices on Pie pumpkins and minis/gourds that made my brain explode. Pie pumpkins this year are from $2 at the very cheapest to $3.50...EACH!! They are tiny, too! Gourds and mini pumpkins like JBLs and Boos...$1 EACH! EACH!!! What the heck?! They are normally 3 for $1...maybe 2 for $1...but this year $1 for a single, tiny pumpkin or gourd...that's ridiculous! 

These prices make no sense around here, because I live in Illinois, the largest pumpkin growing state in America, and we have pumpkins and gourds everywhere you look for sale...there is no need for them to cost so much here! 

I needed minis or pie pumpkins for when I paint pumpkins to take to the cemetery each year, and since I wasn't able to grow any like I usually do, this year, because of the move, I had to buy some. None anywhere were even in good shape for the crazy high prices. Thankfully, I found a local farm...after going to many...that had them 2 for $1, but they only had speckled type ones, no plain orange or white, and two, I realized when I got them home, were already rotting. Sigh.

I needed a bunch of carving sized ones to fill in our new big porch steps, too, and really had to hunt to get some in the lower price range. I had wanted more, but I just can't afford more, lol. 

I can't wait til next year so I can grow my own, again, and not have to buy so many extra!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I know! Those little pumpkins and decorative gourds are ridiculous here this year, too! We do a customer appreciation event every year (most recently, last week) and I asked DH to pick up some gourds for the tables. The best price he could get, from a grower, was 5 for $4.  Like you said, WK, those were recently 3/$1.

I'm still glad I didn't pick my own to use, though. People were letting their kids take them after the dinner, and if they'd have been ones I grew, I'd have been snapping them back. Haha! I don't suppose that would help customer relations!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the pictures,ooojen. I think this was one of the best years for the pumpkin growing thread in terms of pics from people. I am excited to announce that Tommy Boy (my largest pumpkin) and I have one more pumpkin adventure in front of us. I have decided to enter Tommy Boy into the North Georgia State Fair Flower Show. 

They only have one pumpkin division for carving pumpkins- Pepo Cucurbita and Tommy Boy is Pepo Maxima. But, I can enter him into the Oddity/Misc category. I do not expect to win anything, but I think it will be fun just to be a part of the show. Here is a general link to the fair: http://www.northgeorgiastatefair.com. Registration is tomorrow morning. I think it will be cool to visit the fair with family and friends this weekend and show everyone what I grew. This might be a new tradition for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great idea-- that should be a blast! And it will be interesting to see what other people come up with.
I've exhibited at our local county fair before and really enjoyed it, but I've never exhibited at the MN State Fair (not since my 4-H days, anyway). 
You're right, it should be fun to share your exhibit with friends and family. I hope you'll get a picture of Tommy Boy up on his stage!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The Cheyenne Bush Pumpkin vine finally gave up the ghost. 

From a whiskey barrel container. Small carver size, about as big as one of those fake ones. 

Rather smooth. On the yellow side of orange. Small stem. Vine barely outgrew the barrel. While the vine seemed rather prone to mildew with the dense foliage, even after I quit treating it, it was a stubborn thing that didn't die easily and seemed to take the mildew in stride. The pumpkin has been orange for a month, and probably could have been planted as late as July. 

Definitely going to try to pack a BUNCH of these into the garden next year and see how they do. 











Will get pics of the guts when we carve.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Cheyenne is a nice looking little pumpkin, a little bigger than I thought they would get...hopefully you will get more pumpkins per vine when you try them in the ground next year!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> The Cheyenne is a nice looking little pumpkin, a little bigger than I thought they would get...hopefully you will get more pumpkins per vine when you try them in the ground next year!


I think the barrel was too hot once we hit July/august. We struggled to keep it watered, let alone flowering.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The Cheyenne Bush does look like a very nice little pumpkin-- good shape and size.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The bat wing pumpkins I tried to grow were a bush like plant. I noticed that the vine borers laid eggs around the outside of the plant. I did not have any set, so I just let them grow as decoys. I think the bush type variety might be an alternative to people who have limited space and want to limit pest attacks.

Tommy Boy was entered into the show this morning. The organizers were excited to see a pumpkin. There was a two hour entry window, and I was there the first hour. At the time, there were no other pumpkins entered. Part of me would hate to win by default. But a bigger part knows that that nothing was by default. I spent 10-15 hours a week in my garden for almost four months and had to battle the constant pressure of vine borers and this year a drought. Growing pumpkins in Georgia is hard work which might be why there are not many entrants.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good point-- bringing in an entry is a win in itself.

I grew Bat Wing last year too. I got a few decent ones, but overall they didn't wow me. Though I know bush types are great for some people's conditions, I generally have more trouble with them than I do with vining types. The dense bushes shade the underneath leaves and restrict air flow, making for more fungal and mildew problems. The tight leaf canopy often hides the flowers from pollinators. (Our bees tend to look for flowers in sunny areas.) They make a sheltered spot for pests, (insects, slugs-- where birds are less likely to get to them). And whether it's because of pest vectors, or some other reason, my bush-type pumpkins generally wind up with viral problems by season's end. My bush summer squash do too. I didn't grow any this year. 
With a drier climate and less pest pressure, bush types might be just the thing.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, the fifth plague has almost wiped me out. I have battled heat, drought, vine borers (twice), squash bugs, and now, deer. We came home 2 days ago to a deer standing in the center of the patch with a vine hanging out of its mouth and about eight more in a circle around him eating the patch like a buffet. All my deer netting was wadded up to the side (I don't know how they managed that), and my one Cinderella pumpkin had rolled down the hill. How has natural selection not wiped pumpkins out?! 

The good news, they haven't discovered the JBLS. YET.

Here is my NOT vine-ripened Cinderella pumpkin. Think it will turn orange?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Deer? Darn those buggers. (Giving our giant barky dog an extra bit of affection right now!) 
Yeah, you do have to wonder how pumpkins survived (and still do) in the wild. I guess wild varieties are much smaller and rather subtle colored, so maybe that helps them hide. 
Good luck with ripening, and with the pumpkins you have left.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope your pumpkin ripens, Vsalz!

Since I couldn't grow pumpkins this year, we had to go buy some. We splurged and bought nine large carving ones, a bunch of speckled mini ones and and three pie pumpkins to cover our new front porch. (I had planned on carving most of them for an awesome porch display for Halloween night...) We never spend that much on pumpkins, but we wanted our first year in the new house to be special for Halloween, then try to grow our own, again, the next years. I was so excited!!

Well...squirrels, we are guessing, ate every single large pumpkin, all the minis and left only the pie pumpkins...which I grabbed and took inside before they got those, too! SO much money wasted...and now I won't have my lit jack o lantern display for the porch of the new house that I had always dreamed of. I can't afford to buy more, as they are so expensive! Heartbroken! All we have left, now, are the three pie pumpkins that I suppose will now be our carved pumpkins for the night, and my three mini JBLs that I grew in the planter. I hurried and carved two of the large ones that didn't get eaten all the way through to the inside so I could have a couple lit jacks, at least, and not be completely wasted, but the squirrels just ate the faces off the next day. I even used a pumpkin wash of icky ingredients that squirrels aren't supposed to like...yeah, that didn't work. Ug. Sigh...I am now worried about trying to grow any in the next years when we get the garden in. Will they just get eaten, too??? Not sure what to do for pumpkin growing next year...I don't have the money for ton of animal deterring warfare for my vines, and no way to protect them when they are on my porches...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I wanted to make sure that I thanked everyone for making this 2016 thread a good year. I posted outside the thread about Tommy Boy winning at this link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/156386-my-pumpkin-named-grand-champion-state-fair . I probably would have thrown in the towel in July before Tommy Boy ever set without the encouragement. It was such a good feeling to beat out all the flowers for the top prize. My favorite flowers are pumpkin flowers. 

Vsalz, if your pumpkin is tough enough to withstand a finger nail pressing against it, then you have a pretty fair chance that your survivor will make it. And I totally understand your frustration, since I lost over thirty pumpkins plants to vine borers. But those pumpkins that survive, are the prettiest pumpkins on earth.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> Well, the fifth plague has almost wiped me out. I have battled heat, drought, vine borers (twice), squash bugs, and now, deer. We came home 2 days ago to a deer standing in the center of the patch with a vine hanging out of its mouth and about eight more in a circle around him eating the patch like a buffet. All my deer netting was wadded up to the side (I don't know how they managed that), and my one Cinderella pumpkin had rolled down the hill. How has natural selection not wiped pumpkins out?!
> 
> The good news, they haven't discovered the JBLS. YET.
> 
> ...



It looks really orange to me V! And really pretty!

Congrats on your win Col!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome for your win, Col.!!!!! I'll go check out the other thread!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, I'm late to the party (so busy this time of year) but a huge Congratulations, Col. Fryght! You should really be proud of your results, especially after the work you put in! 
As a matter of fact, I feel sort of once-removed proud myself, after following your struggles all year. Tommy Boy is sort of like my pumpkin nephew in another state ... Hahaha! I imagine several of us feel that way  

How great that you decided to go ahead and enter, just for fun!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Witchykitty, that is a terrible story. I can't believe how expensive pumpkins are.

Col- you are right. These poor pumpkin refugees are the most beautiful pumpkins in the world. Congrats on the big win!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a shame your pumpkins were eaten, WitchyKitty. You must have some very hungry squirrels in your area! 
I've never had squirrels bother mine, but we have a couple oak trees and a bunch of walnut trees, so they have lots of other food. Also, Great Pyrenees. 
Our older daughter is now a city girl, and squirrels have eaten her old Jack o'Lanters, but never before Halloween-- always after.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have nut trees all around us, too...lots of food options, yet they still won't stop chewing on my pumpkins.  I have tried oil, peppermint oil, hairspray, dish soap, hot pepper stuff...nothing has been deterring them. Some of these items have stopped them from fully eating the pumpkins, but they still take bites out of them. (Plus, whenever it rains, I have to recoat them in something, which is annoying because it rains a lot in October, here.)

I am wondering if we are going to have a really bad Winter, or something, because the squirrels, chipmunks, ect are all going crazier than usual to eat and store food. 

At the old house, the chipmunks would occasionally nibble on the mini pumpkins (which didn't bother me too greatly much since I grew like, 40 of them, lol!), but I have never had all my pumpkins, big and small, get eaten at the same time. I need to figure out how to remedy this before I start growing again next year. I will not be happy if I go through all the work to build the new garden and grow pumpkins (and other veggies) next year and they all get eaten...especially if they get eaten off the vine, too! Maybe they won't be as hungry next year...

This specific family of squirrels that lives in our tree and hangs out on our porch is oddly fearless, too. Now, I love animals, and squirrels...but this momma squirrel is the devil. She is a devil squirrel, lol. Ever since we moved in, she will hang from the side of the house walls or porch just over our heads and yell at us for hours, straight. (I have gotten into arguments with this squirrel...my neighbors probably think I'm nuts.) I have seen her chase people, too! If my cats are in a window, she will sit just above the window and yell at the cats for hours. She seriously has anger issues, lol. Her children are adorable, but will have no problem running you over when they are playing or chasing each other through the yard. I have literally nearly been knocked over by one and had to put my hands out and halt the second one from running over my feet while chasing the first! You literally trip over them. They chill on our porch all day...which is why I am guessing they all had no issues sitting there eating my pumpkins like a buffet table. Sigh...

Here is one of them just chilling right in front of us on the front porch...no cares in the world, lol. Little adorable monster...probably waiting for us to go away so he could eat that pumpkin...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Those are adorable pictures, but I can see the frustration. Did your house's prior owner feed the squirrels? It sure sounds like they've claimed the place as their own. 
Good luck finding something that will keep them away next year!
If your squirrels go for pumpkin even with other options around, then I guess I'll have to give our dog full credit for protecting my pumpkin crop!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, and a general question--
Is there anyone here besides me who hasn't picked their pumpkins yet? My vines are still green and growing, so I'm letting them harden off as much as they will. I'll probably pick a few of the ones I know set early, so I can start to decorate with them.
We had a pretty bad (and unusually late) hail storm last month that scarred some of mine up. It was even worse on the gourds. A number of gourds that looked mature are now starting to rot by the spots where hail broke into the shells. The pumpkins were less brittle, I think. Some got marred, but the hail stones kind of bounced off rather than breaking through.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, it's possible he fed the squirrels at some point, but the house had been vacant for awhile, so they wouldn't have been fed any time recently. He had a dog, too. Sigh...they are certainly cute, though, lol. I love them...just don't want them to eat my pumpkins, lol.

Ug...I'm sorry the hail got to your gourds...


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

I need to catch up! I have green pumpkins. Will be green goblins, I suppose! The endless extreme heat took out my pumpkin patch! The heat broke almost two weeks ago and the vines started producing blossoms like crazy! Lots of green pumpkins! HA! Gotta catch up! This summer was H*LL!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We had our first frost the night before last. It was light enough to barely nip the pumpkins, but significant enough to demolish the gourd plants (except the vines that had grown out under a pear tree. It's essentially over at this point. 
I wanted to gather the fruits of my labor and bring them up to the yard, but the Ranger is in the shop for warranty work (was supposed to be done yesterday). There's a bit much to haul by hand when I know there's a better option. I'll probably get them harvested tomorrow afternoon, and then I'll get some pictures.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Two big loads with the Ranger!
These are the Cucurbits from the garden across the road. I got lots of gourds, and lots of ideas for Halloweenifying them.
I left a few pumpkins that still had some green on them, since the pumpkin plants are still alive (and I don't really need more, anyway.) I still have the volunteers, a few larger (medium-sized) pumpkins, the decorative gourds (as opposed to the hard-shelled "bottle" gourds), etc. The frost didn't hit the volunteers, and a couple of the Jack Be Littles are still filling out, so I'll get them later. 
I bought a few big pumpkins, since I didn't get those in this year. Next year...
But here's the lion's share of this year's haul


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> Two big loads with the Ranger!
> These are the Cucurbits from the garden across the road. I got lots of gourds, and lots of ideas for Halloweenifying them.
> I left a few pumpkins that still had some green on them, since the pumpkin plants are still alive (and I don't really need more, anyway.) I still have the volunteers, a few larger (medium-sized) pumpkins, the decorative gourds (as opposed to the hard-shelled "bottle" gourds), etc. The frost didn't hit the volunteers, and a couple of the Jack Be Littles are still filling out, so I'll get them later.
> I bought a few big pumpkins, since I didn't get those in this year. Next year...
> ...


WOW! That is amazing ooojen!!! What an absolutely fantastic crop you had this year. Beautiful!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Just a quick pop-in on this thread, haven't had time to go back & check out the production....(scramble time to haunt party in 4 days)

Witchy...too cute!

ooojen~WOW! Now THAT'S a bumper crop!!!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> I wanted to make sure that I thanked everyone for making this 2016 thread a good year. I posted outside the thread about Tommy Boy winning at this link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/156386-my-pumpkin-named-grand-champion-state-fair . I probably would have thrown in the towel in July before Tommy Boy ever set without the encouragement. It was such a good feeling to beat out all the flowers for the top prize. My favorite flowers are pumpkin flowers.
> 
> Vsalz, if your pumpkin is tough enough to withstand a finger nail pressing against it, then you have a pretty fair chance that your survivor will make it. And I totally understand your frustration, since I lost over thirty pumpkins plants to vine borers. But those pumpkins that survive, are the prettiest pumpkins on earth.


Congrats, Col. Fright! And everyone else's crops are looking amazing this year. Well done, all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen, awesome crop!!!!!!!! I wish I had the room to grow that many!!!! LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am not sure I have a word in my vocabulary to describe your harvest, ooojen. I get excited over a half dozen pumpkins and you fill up an entire truck!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, finally got around to taking a photo of my 2016 Harvest. A few nice big ones, and plenty of Jack B-Little's. It was a fun year, and great to see everyone's progress throughout the summer.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I ended up with the two Ol Zeb pumpkins that were done prior to October. They held up till carving time, and were a bit softer than other varieties and pretty easy to carve. Also meant they rotted a little sooner, but overall good.
The Montana Jack pumpkin was supposed to be an early maturing variety. It's still on the vine, and still green. The Kakai pumpkin is also still on the vine and green. I grew that one mostly for eating the seeds, but have yet to see how they are.

Anyone else have pumpkins that didn't finish up in time for Halloween?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I ended up with just one pumpkin this year and it matured early.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

hhh said:


> Anyone else have pumpkins that didn't finish up in time for Halloween?


Yep, I always have some, along with a few gourds that don't mature enough to dry nicely. I got them in late this year, and several of my big old swan gourds didn't get hard enough to dry. I should still have some, though. 

Nice harvest, JaCk!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I planted too late and never had any mature pumpkins. I will make sure to plant early this coming year.... like in early May.
May 1st. So I will start growing inside in mid April.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great pumpkins, JaCk! 

Well, I hope those of you who still have some on the vine will get them matured, soon...maybe some nice decor for Thanksgiving? 

Here's to hoping next season will be great!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow pumpkin growers and the rest of the forum. My pumpkins are still going strong along the walkway.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow pumpkin growers and the rest of the forum. My pumpkins are still going strong along the walkway.


They look great! (Happy Thanksgiving to all!) It froze here, so I brought a few in to save and decorate for Thanksgiving. Now I'm afraid their time is up. I'll toss out a few seeds and let some volunteers grow, and I'll feed the pumpkins themselves to the chickens.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!! 

My JBLs made it through Thanksgiving just fine, and are still good. I used them indoors in my decor, too. I just finally put them outside to be tossed, today, since I'm starting to decorate for that holiday that falls in December, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!
> 
> My JBLs made it through Thanksgiving just fine, and are still good. I used them indoors in my decor, too. I just finally put them outside to be tossed, today, since I'm starting to decorate for that holiday that falls in December, lol.



Moving on, Xmas next then a few more months before I start germination and growing the little plants inside then im planning on planting
outside in April. Last year planted way too late. Not this time! I have many seeds ready to go now.


----------

